# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Profecite Biblike per Islamin dhe Profetin Muhamed a.s

## Xhemis

Profeti i pritshem per te ardhur tek hebrenjte ishte  dhe profeti Muhamed a.s.

19 Dhe kjo është dëshmia e Gjonit, kur Judenjtë i dërguan nga Jeruzalemi priftërinj dhe levitë për ta pyetur: "Kush je ti?".20 Ai edhe e rrëfeu, edhe nuk e mohoi, dhe rrëfeu: "Unë nuk jam Mesia(Krishti)". 21 Atëherë ata e pyetën: "Kush je, pra? A je Elia?". Ai tha: "Nuk jam!". "Je ti profeti?". Dhe ai përgjigjej: "Jo!". 22 Atëherë ata i thanë: "Kush je ti, që t'u japim përgjigje atyre që na dërguan? Ç'thua për veten tënde?". 23 Ai u përgjigj: "Unë jam zëri i atij që bërtet në shkretëtirë: drejtoni udhën e Zotit, sikurse tha profeti Isaia". 24 Dhe ata që qenë dërguar, ishin nga farisenjtë; 25 ata e pyetën dhe i thanë: "Atëherë pse ti pagëzon, kur nuk je as Mesia, as Elia, as Profeti?".(Gjoni 1/19-25)

Pra hebrejtë e kishin të shkruar në librat e tyre se do të vinin tre profetë në të ardhmen.Njeri do ishte Elia.

Dhe Jezusi e vërtëton këtë se Gjon Pagëzori ishte Elia.

12 Dhe qysh nga ditët e Gjon Pagëzorit e deri tash mbretëria e qiejve po pëson dhunë dhe të dhunshmit e grabitën. 13 Sepse të gjithë profetët dhe ligji kanë profetizuar deri te Gjoni. Dhe, në daçi ta pranoni, ai është Elia, që duhej të vijë. (Mateu 11/12-14).(Mateu 17/11-13) 

Po kështu Bibla tregon se Jezusi ishte Mesia (Krishti).

28 Ata u përgjigjën: "Disa Gjon Pagëzori, të tjerë Elia, dhe të tjerë një nga profetët". 29 Dhe ai u tha atyre: "Po ju, kush thoni se jam?". Dhe Pjetri, duke iu përgjigjur i tha: "Ti je Mesia(Krishti)". 30 Atëherë ai i urdhëroi rreptësisht që të mos i tregojnë askujt për të.(Marku 8/28-30)

Po kush ishte Profeti që pritej të vinte mbas Jezusit.Nuk ka sesi të jetë askush përvec Profetit Muhamed a.s dhe për këtë dëshmoi vetë Jezusi në bibël ku tregon se mbas largimit të tij do vij një profet tjetër.

Megjithatë unë ju them të vërtetën: është mirë për ju që unë të shkoj, sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk do të vijë te ju Ngushëlluesi; por, po shkova, unë do t'jua dërgoj.(Gjoni 16/7) 

Fjala Ngushullues në shqip është e barasvleshme me fjalën origjinale në shkrimet aramike Ahmad dhe fjalën Greke Parakletos.

Kuran 61:6. Dhe, kur Isai, biri i Merjemes tha: "O beni israilë, unë jam i dërguar i All-llahut te ju, jam vërtetues i Tevratit që ishte para meje dhe jam përgëzues për një të dërguar që do të vijë pas meje, emri i të cilit është Ahmed!" E kur ai u erdhi atyre me argumente të qarta, ata thanë: "Kjo është magji e hapët".

Po kështu Jezusi e përmend dhe nje vend tjetër ardhjen e bekuar të Profetit Muhamed .a s “Në emër të Zotit” (Me fjalën Bismilah) pasi ai vetë(Jezusi) të jetë larguar nga kjo botë.

Jeruzalem, Jeruzalem, që i vret profetet dhe i vret me gurë ata që të janë dërguar! Sa herë desha t'i mbledh bijtë e tu sikurse klloçka i mbledh nën krahë zogjtë e vet, por ju nuk deshët! Ja, shtëpia juaj ju lihet e shkretë. Dhe unë po ju them se nuk do të më shihni më deri sa të vijë koha të thoni: "Bekuar qoftë ai që vjen në emër të Zotit".(Luka 13/34-35)

Fakti që shtëpia e tyre do lihet e qetë tregon për largimin e shpalljeve profetike dhe dhënien e kësaj mirësie një kombi tjëtër që do të japë fryte monoteizmi.

..Kjo është vepër e Zotit, dhe është e mrekullueshme në sytë tonë"? Prandaj unë po ju them se juve do t'ju hiqet mbretëria e Perëndisë dhe do t'i jepet një kombi që do ta bëjë të japë fryt.(Mateu 21/42-43)

Po kështu përmendet dhe me fjalë të tjera në bibël ardhja e Muhamedit a.s ku thuhet. 

Jeremia 28:9:"Profeti i cili predikon Paqen (Islamin)dhe profetesia e tij plotesohet do ta njihet si profeti i derguar me te vertete nga i Plotfuqishmi (Zoti)."

Dhe me të vërtetë profeti Muhamed .a s u njoh si profet edhe pse arabët në fillim nuk e priten mirë pasi kështu janë pritur të gjithë profetët e mëdhenj.

Por ai tha: "Në të vërtetë po ju them se asnjë profet nuk mirëpritet në atdheun e vet.(Luka 4/24)

----------


## Xhemis

*Permendja e Kuranit ne Bibel*

Shpesh here i kemi degjuar Kristianet te thone se ligji Islam eshte i ashper i hekurt .Mirepo une do doja tiu paraqisja atyre disa fakte nga bibla qe tregojne qe Kurani permendet ne bibel.

Permendja e Kuranit ne Bibel


Testamenti i Moisiut per ligjin e Zotit i cili ne fillim u shpall ne Malin Sinai pastaj do shpallej ne malin Paranit ne Arabi dhe do ishte nje ligj i ashper i zjarrte

Ky është bekimi me të cilin Moisiu, njeri i Perëndisë, bekoi bijtë e Izraelit, para se të vdiste.Dhe u tha: "Zoti erdhi nga Sinai dhe u ngrit mbi ta në Seir; u paraqit në madhështinë e tij nga mali Paran, arriti nga mesi i një morie shenjtorësh; nga e djathta e tyre dilte për ta një ligj i zjarrtë.(ligji perterire 33/1-2)

Ne kete verset tregohet se nga Mali i Sinait ishte vendi ku Zoti i foli Mosiut, Ndersa vendi tjeter qe Zoti do te nxirrte ligj hyjnor do te ishte Parani Arabia e sotme.


Ku ishte Mali Paran? 


Te gjithe e dime se Ismaili biri i Ibrahimit Jetoi ne Arabi bashke me nene e tij.

14 Abrahami u ngrit herët në mëngjes, mori bukë dhe një calik ujë dhe ia dha Agarit; vuri gjithçka mbi shpatullat e saj dhe e nisi bashkë me fëmijën. Kështu ajo u nis dhe filloi të bredhë nëpër shkretëtirën e Beer-Shebas.15 Kur uji i calikut mbaroi, ajo e vuri fëmijën poshtë një kaçubeje.16 Dhe shkoi e u ul përballë tij, në një largësi sa një goditje me hark, sepse thoshte: "Nuk dua ta shoh fëmijën të vdesë!" Kështu ajo u ul përballë tij, ngriti zërin dhe qau.17 Dhe Perëndia dëgjoi zërin e djaloshit dhe engjëlli i Perëndisë thirri Agarin nga qielli dhe i tha: "Çfarë ke, Agar? Mos ki frikë, se Perëndia ka dëgjuar zërin e djaloshit aty ku ndodhet.18 Çohu, çoje djaloshin dhe mbaje fort me dorën tënde, sepse unë do të bëj prej tij një komb të madh".19 Atëherë Perëndia ia hapi sytë dhe ajo pa një pus uji: kështu vajti të mbushë calikun me ujë dhe i dha të pijë djaloshit.20 Dhe Perëndia ishte me djaloshin(Ismailin); ai u rrit, banoi në shkretëtirë dhe u bë shenjëtar harku.21 Ai banoi në shkretëtirën e Paranit dhe nëna e tij e martoi me një grua nga Egjipti.(Zanafilla 21/14-21)

Po kete gje e deshmon dhe bibla ne nje vend tjeter

22 Sepse është shkruar se Abrahami pati dy bij: një nga shërbëtorja dhe tjetri nga e lira.23 Dhe ai që lindi nga shërbëtorja lindi sipas mishit, por ai që lindi nga e lira lindi për hir të premtimit.24 Këto gjëra kanë një kuptim alegorik, sepse këto dy gra janë dy besëlidhje: një nga mali Sinai, që ngjiz për skllavëri, dhe është Agari.25 Dhe Agari është mali Sinai në Arabi dhe i përgjigjet Jeruzalemit të kohës së sotme ...(Galatsve 4)

Gjithashtu dihet se pasardhesit e Ismailit ishin arabet prej djalit te tij Kedar.

12 Tani këta janë pasardhësit e Ismaelit, bir i Abrahamit, që egjiptasja Agar, shërbëtorja e Sarës, i kishte lindur Abrahamit.13 Këta janë emrat e bijve të Ismaelit, simbas emrit të brezave të tyre: Nebajothi, i parëlinduri i Ismaelit; pastaj Kedari, Abdeeli, Mibsami,14 Mishma, Dumahu, Masa,15 Hadari, Tema, Jeturi, Nafishi dhe Kedemahu.16 Këta janë bijtë e Ismaelit dhe emrat e tyre, simbas fshatrave dhe fushimeve të tyre. Ata qenë dymbëdhjetë princërit e kombeve të tyre përkatës.17 Por këto janë vitet e jetës së Ismaelit, gjithsej njëqind e tridhjetë e shtatë vjet; pastaj ai dha frymë dhe vdiq, dhe u bashkua me popullin e tij.18 (Dhe bijtë e tij banuan nga Havilahu deri në Shur, që është në lindje të Egjiptit, në drejtim të Asirisë). Ai u vendos në prani të të gjithë vëllezërve të tij.(Zanafilla 25)

Bibla e permend Arabine dhe princat e Kedarit

Ezekiel 27:21 :"Arabia, dhe gjithë Princerit e Kedarit..:


Ndersa ne nje vend tjeter ne bibel thuhet se kopete e Kedarit(Arabise) do behen Kurban per Zotin.

7."Kopete e Kedarit do të mblidhen rreth teje dhe ti do të zoterosh gjithë deshte e Nebaitit, te cilat Unë do ti pranoj si kurban ne Altarin tim dhe si shenjë adhurimi ndaj shtepise se lavdise Time."Isaja, kapitulli 60


Zbritja e Kuranit pjese pjese .

25:32.E ata që nuk besuan thanë: "Përse të mos i ketë zbritur atij (Muhammedit) Kur'ani përnjëherë?" Ashtu (e zbritëm pjesë-pjesë) që me të të forcojmë zemrën tënde dhe Ne e sollëm atë ajet pas ajetit (dalëngadalë). 


Por per kete flet dhe bibla

Isaja 28:10-11 :"Pasi ai duhet te jete mendimi mbi mendimin, mendirni mbi mendim; rreshti mbi rresht. pak ketu e pak atje: me buze te dridhura e me nje gjuhe te huaj ai do'tu drejtohet njerezve


Fjala e pare qe Zoti i tha Muhammedit permes engjellit Gabriel ishte fjala "Ikra" qe do te thote "Lexo", (Suren 96: 1-5.) Muhammedi, duke qene qe ishte analfabet iu pergjigj: "Une nuk mundem te lexoj". Kjo shpallje e pare e Zotit profetizohet edhe ne bibel

Bibla thote

Isajan 29:12:" *Dhe libri dot'i jepet atij qe nuk eshte i mesuar me fjalet : Lexoje kete: Vetem ty te lutem dhe ai do te thote: Une nuk jam i mesuar. "*


Ne Kuran

-96. 'Alek 1. Lexo me emrin e Zotit tënd, i cili krijoi (çdo gjë). 2. Krijoi njeriun prej një gjaku të ngjizur (në mitrën e nënës). 3. Lexo! Se Zoti yt është më bujari! 4. Ai që e mësoi (njeriun) të shkruaj me pendë. 5. Ia mësoi njeriut atë që nuk e dinte. 

Bibla tregon se kush erdhi me emrin e Zotit mbas ikjes se Jezusit.

39 Sepse unë po ju them, se tash e tutje nuk do të më shihni më deri sa të thoni: "I bekuar qoftë ai që vjen në emër të Zotit!"''. Matthew 23:37)"


Bibla tregon per Kuranin se ai do te jete ne gjuhe te huaj per hebrejte.

Isaja 28:10-11 :"Pasi ai duhet te jete mendimi mbi mendimin, mendirni mbi mendim; rreshti mbi rresht. pak ketu e pak atje: me buze te dridhura e me nje gjuhe te huaj ai do'tu drejtohet njerezve

Pervec se do jete gjuhe e huaj do jete dhe gjuhe e paster dhe me kete gjuhe njerzit do ti drejtohen Zotit te bashkuar ne falje.

Librin e Zefanise 3-9 "Ndaj une do tu jap njerezve nje gjuhe te paster qe ata te mund t'i drejtohen Perendise me nje ze dhe ti sherbejne Atij te bashkuar". 

Myslimanet ne tere boten i drejtohen Zotit, i thone Lutjet dhe sherbesat fetare vetem ne nje gjuhe, ne arabisht. Edhe ky unitet gjuhesor eshte profetizuar .

Isai 42/8. "Kendojini Perendise një këngë te re, levdojeni atë nga tërë cepat e botës..." E pra nuk ishte gjuhe arabe ajo qe zbriti kurani.

20:113.Kështu Ne e shpallëm këtë Kur'an arabisht dhe përsëritëm në të vërejtjet, në mënyrë që ata të ruhen ose ai (Kur'ani) t'u sjellë atyre përvojë mësimi. 

26:195.(Të shpallëm) Me gjuhë të kulluar arabe. 

26:196.Dhe se ai (Kur'ani) është i përmendur edhe në librat e mëparshëm.

 nuk eshte Kurani libri i shkrujatur Brenda dhe Perjashte?

Thuhet ne Bibel

1 Pastaj pashë në dorën e djathtë të atij që rrinte ulur mbi fron, një libër të shkruar përbrenda dhe përjashta, të vulosur me shtatë vula.(el fatihaja)Zbulesa - Kapitulli 5

Bibla thote eshte i vulosur me shtate vula.

Allahu thote ne Kuran


15:87.	Ne të kemi dhënë ty shtatë (ajete) që përsëriten edhe Kur'anin e madhërueshëm.

Surja El fatiha eshte surja hapese e Kuranit


1:1.	Me emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!1:2.	Falënderimi i takon All-llahut, Zotit të botëve!1:3.	Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!1:4.	Sunduesit të Ditës së Gjykimit (përgjegjësisë-shpërblimit)!1:5.	Vetëm Ty të adhurojmë dhe vetëm te Ty kërkojmë ndihmë!1:6.	Udhëzona (përforcona) në rrugën e drejtë!1:7. Në rrugën e atyre, të cilët i begatove me të mira, jo në të atyre që kundër veti tërhoqën hidhërimin, e as në të atyre që e humbën veten!

Surja Mbyllese e Kuranit eshte surja En-Nas 

114 :1Me emrin e All-llahut, Mëshiruesit, Mëshirëbërësit!114:2.	Thuaj: “Mbështetem (mbrohem) me Zotin e njerëzve!114:3.	Sunduesin e njerëzve,114:4.	Të adhuruarin e njerëzve,114:5.	Prej të keqes së cytësit që fshihet.114:6.	I cili bën cytje në zemrat e njerëzve,114:7. Qoftë ai (cytësi) nga xhinët ose nga njerëzit”.

Prandaj e puth Kuranin Papa



Dashuria nuk ligshtohet kurrë; por profecitë shfuqizohen, gjuhët pushojnë dhe njohuria do të shfuqizohet,sepse ne njohim pjesërisht dhe profetizojmë pjesërisht.Por, kur të vijë përsosmëria, atëherë ajo që është e pjesshme do të shfuqizohet. I Korintesave 13/8-10)

Bibla kishte ardhur ne kohen qe flitet ne kete varg.Po kush "Persosmeri" pritej te vije dhe te shfuqizonte ate qe ishte e pjesshme.Nese do behej fjale per Dhiaten e re do thuhej se erdhi Persosmeria dhe u shfuqizua ajo qe ishte e pjesshme.Por bibla flet ne kohen e ardhme "Kur te vije Persosmeria" ajo qe eshte e pjeshme "do te shfuqizohet".Autori qe shkruan keto fjale priste te vinte Persosmeria edhe mbas dhiates se re dhe te shfuqizonte ate qe ishte e pjesshme.


Kurani ishte "Persosmeria" qe do vinte dhe do anullonte librat qe kane shkruar njerzit me doren e tyre e kane thene libri Zotit=letrat e Palit.

Sot përsosa për ju fenë tuaj, plotësova ndaj jush dhuntinë Time, zgjodha për ju islamin fe.5/3

11:1.Elif, Lamë, Ra, (ky është) Libër, ajetet e të cilit janë radhitur (në mënyrë të përsosur, njëkohësisht) edhe shkoqitur nga i Dijshmi i të gjitha çështjeve në hollësi. 

Edhe tek Zbulesa permendet qe mos vuloset ky liber pasi dicka po vjen me kohen

dhe të atyre që i ruajnë fjalët e këtij libri. Adhuro Perëndinë!''. 10 Pastaj më tha: ''Mos i vulos fjalët e profecisë së këtij libri, sepse koha është afër.Zbulesa 22

Sepse libri i Vulosur do te ishte

11 Pastaj pashë në dorën e djathtë të atij që rrinte ulur mbi fron, një libër të shkruar përbrenda dhe përjashta, të vulosur me shtatë vula.Zbulesa 4

15:87.Ne të kemi dhënë ty shtatë (ajete) që përsëriten (Fatiha përsëritet në rekate të namazit) edhe Kur'anin e madhërueshëm. 

33:40.Muhammedi nuk ka qenë babai i asnjërit prej burrave tuaj por ai ishte i dërguari i All-llahut dhe vulë e të gjithë pejgamberëve, e All-llahu është i dijshëm për çdo send. 

26:196.Dhe se ai (Kur'ani) është i përmendur edhe në librat e mëparshëm

Po ashtu Bibla thote

“Dhe Ai(Zoti) do të dërgojë Jezu Krishtin që ju ishte predikuar më parë juve, të cilin qielli duhet ta mbajë deri në kohën e ripërtëritjes të të gjitha gjërave, për të cilën Perëndia ka folur nëpërmjet gojës së gjithë profetëve të tij të shenjtë, që nga fillimi i botës. Vetë Moisiu, në fakt, u tha etërve: "Zoti, Perëndia juaj do të ngjallë për ju një profet si unë nga mesi i vëllezërve tuaj; dëgjojeni në të gjitha gjërat që ai do t'ju thotë!(Veprat 3/20-22)


Kush i reperteriu te gjitha mesimet e profeteve te Zotit mbas Jezusit pervec profetit Muhamed a.s?Askush.

6:34.Janë përgënjeshtruar të dërguar para teje, duruan atë gënjeshtër, dhe u torturuan përderisa u erdhi ndihma Jonë, prandaj s'ka kush që ndryshon fjalët (premtimet) e All-llahut. E ti je i njohur me disa nga ngjarjet e të dërguarve (edhe ti do të ndihmohesh sikurse ata). 

23:44.Ne më pas dërguam pejgamberët tanë një pas një, mirëpo, çdo herë që një popull i erdhi i dërguari i vet, ata e përgënjeshtruan atë, prandaj Ne i përcollëm ata (me dënim) njërin pas tjetrit dhe i bëmë që të përmenden në tregime. I shkatërruar qoftë populli që nuk beson! 


13 Unë shikoja disa vegime nate, dhe ja mbi retë e qiellit po vinte dikush që i ngjante një Biri njeriu(Jezusi); ai arriti deri te i Lashti i ditëve(Muhamedi a.s) dhe iu afrua atij.14 Atij iu dha sundimi, lavdia dhe mbretëria, me qëllim që gjithë popujt, kombet dhe gjuhët t'i shërbenin; sundimi i tij është një sundim i përjetshëm që nuk do të kalojë, dhe mbretëria e tij është një mbretëri që nuk do shkatërrohet kurrë".(Danieli 7)

----------


## Xhemis

*Permendja e Mekes ne Bibel*

Meka eshte vendi i pare i shenjte per muslimanet bashke me dy te tjerat qe jane xhamia e profetit Muhamed a.s ne Medine dhe xhamia El Aksa ne Palestine.

Brenda Mekes ndodhet ndertesa e Kabes qe sipas disa komentuesve te Kuranit ka qene e ndertuar qe ne Kohen e Ademit dhe me pas profeti Ibrahim a.s bashke me djalin e tij Ismailin a.s e rindertuan nga themelet.

Meka dhe Kabja permden shume here ne bibel por ne do marrim vetem disa raste te cilat do ti komentojme.




Sipas Bibles Halviahu eshte vendi ku ndejten pasardhesit e Ismailit pra Arabia


Nga e ka prejardhjen Havilahu sipas bibles

Noeu – Semin – Arpakshadi –Shelahu-Eberi- Joktan-Havilahu Zanafilla 10/20-30

Havialahu sipas bibles jetoi ne Mesha deri ne Sefar.

Mesha mund te jete Meka pasi sipas Bibles vendi ku jetoi Ismaili me pasardhesit e Tij ishte pikerisht Arabia te cilen bibla e permend tek verseti 18 te Zanafilles

12 Tani këta janë pasardhësit e Ismaelit, bir i Abrahamit, që egjiptasja Agar, shërbëtorja e Sarës, i kishte lindur Abrahamit.13 Këta janë emrat e bijve të Ismaelit, simbas emrit të brezave të tyre: Nebajothi, i parëlinduri i Ismaelit; pastaj Kedari, Abdeeli, Mibsami,14 Mishma, Dumahu, Masa,15 Hadari, Tema, Jeturi, Nafishi dhe Kedemahu.16 Këta janë bijtë e Ismaelit dhe emrat e tyre, simbas fshatrave dhe fushimeve të tyre. Ata qenë dymbëdhjetë princërit e kombeve të tyre përkatës.17 Por këto janë vitet e jetës së Ismaelit, gjithsej njëqind e tridhjetë e shtatë vjet; pastaj ai dha frymë dhe vdiq, dhe u bashkua me popullin e tij.18 (Dhe bijtë e tij banuan nga Havilahu deri në Shur, që është në lindje të Egjiptit, në drejtim të Asirisë). Ai u vendos në prani të të gjithë vëllezërve të tij.(Zanafilla 25)

Pra me pak fjale Guri i Oniksit eshte guri i Zi qe zbukuron Kaben dhe ai nuk eshte objekt adhurimi sic mundohen disa te manipulojne me njerzit e paditur.Ai eshte gur zbukurimi i Kabes, eshte zbritur prej Xhenetit ne faltoren e Monoteizmit qe ne kohen e Ademit dhe muslimanet nuk e adhurojne ate por ai eshte perkujtim per xhenetin te cilin Zoti e ka krijuar per besimtaret.Nese krishteret pretendojne se guri i kabes adhurohet atehere ne i pyesim si e adhurojme?Ne nuk e lusim ate, Ne nuk kerkojme prej tij sherim, miresi dhe ndihme.Ne i lutemi Zotit dhe ai eshte vetem nje zbukurim er tempullin e Monoteizmit.Pse zbukurimet qe vendosin ne kisha krishteret jane per tu adhuruar?Po zbukurimet e tempullit te Solomonit qe ishte plot me ar a ishte per tu adhuruar.Jo Kurrsesi sepse ne muslimanet adhurojme vetem Allahun, Zotin e gjithesise dhe jo guret e druret sic bejne disa jobesimtare.

Profeti Muhamed a.s ka thene me mire te prishet Kabja gur gur se te derdhet gjaku i nje muslimani.Atehere si u adhuroja Kabja nese gjaku i nje besimtari qenka me e shtrenjte per Zotin dhe per profetin e tij.Pra Islami nuk shenjteron asgje para Zotit.Vetem Zoti eshte Kuddus = I Shenjte qe meriton adhurimin, cdo gje tjeter nuk adhurohet.

Jezusi thote ne bibel17 Të marrë dhe të verbër! Sepse cili është më i madh: ari apo tempulli që e shenjtëron arin?Mateu 23 /17

Pra shpifja e disa te paditurve kur flasin se Muslimanet adhurojne Gurin e Zio se Kaben ne Meke eshte e pasakte pasi Muslimanet adhurojne vetem Zotin dhe respektojne vendet e ndertuara te profeteve si altare per perkujtimin e Zotit.

Tek Zanafilla 8/20 Noeu ndertoi nje altarZanafilla 12/7 Abrahami ndertoi nje altar, Jakubu Ndertoi Altar, Moisiu ndertoi Altar etj

Ja si thote Bibla se Altaret duhet te jene prej dheu ose prej Guri.24 Do të bësh për mua një altar prej dheu dhe mbi të do të ofrosh olokaustet e tua, flitë e tua të falënderimit, delet dhe qetë e tua; në çdo vend ku do të bëj që emri im të kujtohet,do të vij te ti dhe do të të bekoj. 25 Dhe në rast se do të ndërtosh për mua një altar me gurë, nuk do ta ndërtosh me gurë të latuar; sepse duke ngritur mbi to daltën do t'i ndotësh."Exodus

Atehere nese Kabja ka nje gur zbukurimi ku eshte problemi ketu?

Nje tjeter permendje e qarte e Mekes ne bibelSepse është shkruar se Abrahami pati dy bij: një nga shërbëtorja dhe tjetri nga e lira. Dhe ai që lindi nga shërbëtorja lindi sipas mishit, por ai që lindi nga e lira lindi për hir të premtimit. Këto gjëra kanë një kuptim alegorik, sepse këto dy gra janë dy besëlidhje: një nga mali Sinai, që ngjiz për skllavëri, dhe është Agari. DheAgari është mali Sinai në Arabi dhe i përgjigjet Jeruzalemit të kohës së sotme ...(Galatsve 4/22-25)

----------


## Xhemis

*A është profeti Muhamed (a.s) antikrishti i biblës?*



Para se të analizojmë këtë cështje me argumenta fetare biblikë do kisha shumë dëshirë që secili prej lexuesve të ‎lexojë për historinë e profetit Muhamed a.s rreth veprave, thënieve dhe vendosjeve e ligjeve dhe rregullave profetike ‎nga ana e tij.Pasi secili prej jush ta ketë bërë këtë vëzhgim do të arrijë të kuptojë se atë që Muhamedi a.s ia dha botës ‎nuk do ketë kush tia marri ose ta rivalizojë në universalitetin e tij nga fillimi i jetës njerzorë dhe shoqërore.Edhe pse ‎shumë mundohen të hudhin baltë mbi figurën e tij kjo nuk i ndihmon aspak njerzit për të kuptuar personalitetin e tij të ‎stolisur me qeliza hyjnore.Karakteri i tij i lartë nga një njeri i maltratuar dhe i persekutuar deri në një burrë shteti ‎moderator dhe strateg i jetës njerzore do ta veconte atë në vlerësim nga shumë personalitete të tjerë që kanë marrë ‎famë botërore sot në historinë e njerzimit.Frutet që ai i dha njerzimit në civilizim, dituri, moral, jurispondencë, ‎ekonomi, ushtri,shkencë, letërsi, bamirësi dhe shpirtgjerësi do ta vendoste figurën e tij në majat e biografive botërore.‎Muhamedi a.s ndërthuri besimin midis njerzve për ti prirë atyre e mira , e moralshmja, e drejta, e meritueshmja, dhe e ‎përsosura. Muhamedi a.s hoqi barrierat e kohës në ekonominë midis popujve, në bashkëpunimin dhe bashkëveprimin ‎midis tyre, i tregoi njerzimit se nga një njeri me të tilla vlera hyjnore mund të formohej një bashkësi e shëndoshë e ‎nga kjo bashkësi e shëndoshë mund të formohet një qytet shtet i drejtësisë dhe i bashkimit dhe më pas formoi një ‎shtet të mirëfilltë administrativ pastaj formoi perandorinë dhe jo perandori si perandoritë e tjera porse një perandori ‎monoteiste ku udhëhiqte ligji i Zotit..Një perandori e diturisë, e shkencës, e arsimit, e drejtësisë e zhvillimit dhe e ‎kulturës së moralit të bukur islam ku cdo gjë ishte në përputhje me dëshirën dhe vullnetin e Zotit të lartësuar.‎

Bibla e pranon këtë fakt në versetin e mëposhtëm duke treguar se frytet që profetët i japin botës janë argument se ato ‎janë profetë të dërguar të Zotit.Një nga frytet është zbatimi i vullnetit dhe ligjeve të Zotit në tokë.‎

Ju, pra, do t`i njihni profetët nga frytet e tyre. Jo çdo njeri që më thotë: "Zot, Zot" do të hyjë në mbretërinë e qieve; ‎por do të hyjë ai që kryen vullnetin e Zotit tim që është në qiej. (Mateu. 7/ 20-21)‎

Po kështu bibla dëshmon për heqjen e shaplljeve hyjnore nga populli hebre dhe dhënia e tyre nje populli që do të jap ‎fryt.‎

‎..Kjo është vepër e Zotit, dhe është e mrekullueshme në sytë tonë"? Prandaj unë po ju them se juve do t'ju hiqet ‎mbretëria e Perëndisë dhe do t'i jepet një kombi që do ta bëjë të japë fryt.(Mateu 21/42-43) 

Dhe fryti më i madh është besimi në një Zot të vetëm.Dhe se ato që besojnë në një Zot të vetëm mund të hyjnë në ‎mbretërinë e Zotit sipas thënive të Jezusit.‎

Markut 12/ 28-34: "28. atëherë një nga skribët që e kishte dëgjuar diskutimin e tyre, duke kuptuar se si iu ishte ‎përgjigjur mirë iu afrua dhe e pyeti: Cili është I pari I të gjitë urdhërimeve? 29. Dhe Jezusi iu përgjigj: -Urdhërimi I ‎parë I të gjithëve është: Dëgjo, o Izrael! Zoti, Perëndia ynë është I vetmi Zot. 30. Dhe, duaje Zotin, Perëndinë tënd ‎me gjithë zemrën tënde, me gjithë shpirtin tënd, me të gjithë mëndien tënde e me të gjithë forcën tënde! Ky është I ‎pari urdhërim. 31. Dhe I dyti I ngjan këtij: Duaje të afërmin tëndi porsi vetveten. Nuk ka urdhërim tjetër më të madh ‎se këta. 32. Atëherë skribi I tha: Mirë mësues, the sipas të vërtetës se ka vetëm një Perëndi dhe s'ka asnjë përvec ‎Tij, 33. dhe ta duash me gjithë zemër, me të gjithë mëndien, me gjithë shpirti e me gjithë forcë dhe ta duash të ‎afërmin porsi vetvetja vlen më tepër se sa të gjithë olokaustet dh fllijimet. 34. Dhe Jezusi duke e parë se ai ishte ‎përgjigjur me mend, I tha: Ti je nuk larg nga mbretëria e Perëndisë. Dhe më askush nuk guxoi më ta pyesë."‎

Porse a e bëri këtë Profeti Muhamed a.s. Sigurisht që bëri sepse kjo është dhe celësi i xhenetit dhe dëshmia për të ‎hyre në Islam.La Ilahe il La-Allah (Ska Zot tjetër përvec Allahut).Lë të shikojmë se cfarë thuhet në Kuran.‎

‎(Përkujtoni) Kur Ne morëm zotimin e bijve të israilit; mos adhuroni tjetërkë përveç All-llahun, të silleni mirë ndaj ‎prindërve, ndaj të afërmve, ndaj jetimave, ndaj të varfërve dhe njerëzve u thuani fjalë të mira; Faleni namazin dhe ‎jepni zeqatin, e pastaj ju e thyet zotimin dhe përveç një pakice prej jush, ia kthyet shpinën zotimit. Bekare :83‎


‎3:18.‎	All-llahu vërtetoi se nuk ka zot tjetër përveç Tij, e dëshmuan edhe engjëjt e dijetarët, dhe se Ai është Zbatues i ‎drejtësisë. Nuk ka zot përveç Tij, Fuqiplotit e të Urtit.‎‎3:19.‎	Feja e pranueshme tek All-llahu është Islami, e atyre që u është dhënë libri, pasi mësuan për të vërtetën, vetëm ‎nga zilia mes vete kundërshtuan. E kush mohon argumentet e All-llahut, le ta dijë se All-llahu shpejtë do t'i japë ‎llogarinë.‎

Pikërisht njihet sot botërisht se Islami ngriti themelet e monoteizmit kundër Trinitetit dhe Idhujtarive të kota.‎

Në bibël përmendet se profeti i rremë i fton njerzit në besime politeiste dhe në adhurimin e perëndive të kota.Së dyti ‎në bibël përmendet se profeti i rremë do të vritet.‎

‎1 "Në rast se midis jush del një profet apo një ëndërrimtar dhe ju propozon një shenjë apo një mrekulli,2 dhe shenja ‎apo mrekullia për të cilën ju foli realizohet dhe ai thotë: "Le të shkojmë pas perëndive të tjera që ti nuk i ke ‎njohur kurrë dhe le t'u shërbejmë", ‎3 ti nuk do të dëgjosh fjalët e këtij profeti apo të këtij ëndërrimtari, sepse Zoti, Perëndia juaj, ju vë në provë për të ‎ditur në se e doni Zotin, Perëndinë tuaj, me gjithë zemër dhe me gjithë shpirt.4 Do të shkoni pas Zotit, Perëndisë tuaj, ‎do të keni frikë nga ai, do të respektoni urdhërimet e tij, do t'i bindeni zërit të tij, do t'i shërbeni dhe do të jeni të ‎lidhur ngushtë me të.5 Por ai profet ose ai ëndërrimtar do të vritet, sepse ka folur në mënyrë që t'ju largojë nga ‎Zoti, Perëndia juaj, që ju nxori nga vendi i Egjiptit dhe ju çliroi nga shtëpia e skllavërisë, për t'ju çuar jashtë rrugës në ‎të cilën Zoti, Perëndia yt, të ka urdhëruar të ecësh. Në këtë mënyrë do të shkulësh të keqen nga gjiri yt. (Ligji i ‎Përtërirë - 13)‎

Së pari profeti Muhamed a.s nuk ftoi kurrë tek perënditë e tjera përkundrazi ai i ftoi njerzimin arabët, hebrejtë , ‎kristianët tek Zoti i Ibrahimit, Mosiut, Jezusit, Nuhut (Paqa e Zotit qoftë mbi ta).Profeti Muhamed a.s nuk doli kurrë ‎nga të besuarit e një Zoti të vetëm dhe nga lufta kundër cdo idhujtarie pagane dhe politeiste.Ai vazhdoi në mësimet ‎dhe praktikat e profetëve të lashtë.Ai kurrë nuk e ftoi popullin e tij në gabime dhe idhujtari përkundrazi u mundua me ‎cdo kusht ta luftojë atë dhe të zbatojë ligjet e Zotit në tokë. Një tjetër shenjë që profeti Muhamed a.s është profet i ‎vërtëtë është se Ai nuk u vra pa e mbyllur misionin e tij hyjnor.U mbodhën të gjithë arabët paganë, hipokritët cifutë ‎dhe romakët kristianë, persët idhujtarë dhe nuk mundën ta vrisnin profetit e fundit të botës dhe jo vetëm kaq porse ‎perandoria e tij monoteiste triumfoi mbi të gjitha këto perandori pagane dhe idhujtare.‎

Edhe vëtë bibla dëshmon se nëse një profet është i rremë ai do të vritet.‎

‎5 Por ai profet ose ai ëndërrimtar do të vritet, sepse ka folur në mënyrë që t'ju largojë nga Zoti, Perëndia juaj, ‎‎(Ligji i Përtërirë - 13)‎

E ndërsa për profecinë e dytë biblike përvec përmendjes që profeti i rremë do i orientojë njerzit në besimin tek ‎perënditë e tjera dhe tregohet se fjalët që ai flet nuk do ti realizohen.‎

‎20 Por profeti që pretendon të thotë në emrin tim një gjë për të cilën unë e kam urdhëruar ta thotë ose që flet në emër ‎të perëndive të tjera, ai profet do të vritet".21 Dhe në se ti thua në zemrën tënde: "Si do të bëjmë për të dalluar ‎fjalën që Zoti nuk ka thënë?".22 Kur profeti flet në emër të Zotit dhe kjo gjë nuk ndodh dhe nuk realizohet, ‎kemi të bëjmë me një gjë që Zoti nuk e ka thënë; e ka thënë profeti me mendjemadhësi; mos ki frikë prej tij". ‎‎(Ligji i Përtërirë – 18)‎Muhamedi a.s jo vetëm që i ftoi njerzit në besimin në një Zot të vetëm dhe largimin nga besimet e pagane në shumë ‎zotra porse ai profetizoi dhe për të ardhmen por ai tregoi me shembuj profetikë dhe me versete Kuranore shumë ‎ndodhi që jo vetëm në kohën e Tij u vërtëtuan por vazhdojnë dhe vërtëtohen dhe në kohën tonë shenjat që ai ka ‎përmendur për ndodhjen e kijametit.‎U vërtëtua humbja e persëve me romakët, u vërtëtua shkatarrimi i perandorisë Romake, Clirimi Konstandinopojës, ‎rrëzimi nga froni mbretit pers, zgjerimi i trojeve islame nga lindja në perëndim e shumë e shumë shenja dhe profeci ‎që mund ti gjeni në librat që flasin për shenjat e Kijametit.‎


Gjithashtu profeti Muhamed a.s nuk mund të jetë antikrishti sepse Jezusi profetizoi për të.‎

‎7 Megjithatë unë ju them të vërtetën: është mirë për ju që unë të shkoj, sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk do të vijë te ju ‎Ngushëlluesi; por, po shkova, unë do t'jua dërgoj. ‎8 Dhe kur të ketë ardhur, ai do ta bindë botën për mëkat, për drejtësi dhe për gjykim. ‎9 Për mëkat, sepse nuk besojnë në mua; ‎10 për drejtësi, sepse unë po shkoj tek Zoti dhe nuk do të më shihni më; ‎11 për gjykim, sepse princi i kësaj bote është gjykuar. ‎12 Kam edhe shumë gjëra të tjera për t'ju thënë, por ato ende ju nuk mund t'i mbani. ‎13 Por, kur të vijë ai, Fryma e së vërtetës, ai do t'ju prijë në çdo të vërtetë, sepse ai nuk do të flasë nga vetja, por ‎do të thotë gjitha ato gjëra që ka dëgjuar dhe do t'ju kumtojë gjërat që do vijnë. ‎14 Ai do të më përlëvdojë, sepse do të marrë prej meje dhe do t'jua kumtojë. ‎15 Të gjitha gjërat që ka Ati janë të miat; për këtë ju thashë se ai do të marrë prej simes dhe do t'jua ‎kumtojë.(Gjoni 16/ 7-15)‎

Shumë kristianë thojnë se këtu flitet për frymën e shenjtë mirëpo tek hebrejtë pritja e një profeti tjetër ishte gjë e ‎ditur.Ato e dinin mirë sipas librave të tyre se mbas Mesisë do vinte një profet tjetër.Këtë e gjejmë në versetet biblike.‎

‎13 Unë shikoja disa vegime nate, dhe ja mbi retë e qiellit po vinte dikush që i ngjante një Biri njeriu; ai arriti deri te i ‎Lashti i ditëve dhe iu afrua atij.14 Atij iu dha sundimi, lavdia dhe mbretëria, me qëllim që gjithë popujt, kombet ‎dhe gjuhët t'i shërbenin; sundimi i tij është një sundim i përjetshëm që nuk do të kalojë, dhe mbretëria e tij është një ‎mbretëri që nuk do shkatërrohet kurrë".(Danieli 7/13)‎

Bir i Njeriut ishte Jezusi ndërsa i Lashti i ditëve që formoi mbretërinë e përjetshme të monoteizmit ishte Profeti ‎Muhamed a.s.Kjo gjë vërtëtohet edhe nga versetet e tjera biblike


‎19 Dhe kjo është dëshmia e Gjonit, kur Judenjtë i dërguan nga Jeruzalemi priftërinj dhe levitë për ta pyetur: "Kush je ‎ti?".20 Ai edhe e rrëfeu, edhe nuk e mohoi, dhe rrëfeu: "Unë nuk jam Mesia(Krishti)". ‎21 Atëherë ata e pyetën: "Kush je, pra? A je Elia?". Ai tha: "Nuk jam!". "Je ti profeti?". Dhe ai përgjigjej: ‎‎"Jo!". ‎22 Atëherë ata i thanë: "Kush je ti, që t'u japim përgjigje atyre që na dërguan? Ç'thua për veten tënde?". ‎23 Ai u përgjigj: "Unë jam zëri i atij që bërtet në shkretëtirë: drejtoni udhën e Zotit, sikurse tha profeti Isaia". ‎24 Dhe ata që qenë dërguar, ishin nga farisenjtë; ‎25 ata e pyetën dhe i thanë: "Atëherë pse ti pagëzon, kur nuk je as Mesia, as Elia, as Profeti?".(Gjoni 1/19-25)‎

Pra hebrejtë e kishin të shkruar në librat e tyre se do të vinin tre profetë në të ardhmen.Njeri do ishte Elia.‎

Dhe Jezusi e vërtëton këtë se Gjon Pagëzori ishte Elia.‎

‎12 Dhe qysh nga ditët e Gjon Pagëzorit e deri tash mbretëria e qiejve po pëson dhunë dhe të dhunshmit e grabitën. ‎13 Sepse të gjithë profetët dhe ligji kanë profetizuar deri te Gjoni. Dhe, në daçi ta pranoni, ai është Elia, që duhej ‎të vijë. (Mateu 11/12-14).(Mateu 17/11-13) ‎

Po kështu Bibla tregon se Jezusi ishte Mesia (Krishti).‎

‎28 Ata u përgjigjën: "Disa Gjon Pagëzori, të tjerë Elia, dhe të tjerë një nga profetët". ‎29 Dhe ai u tha atyre: "Po ju, kush thoni se jam?". Dhe Pjetri, duke iu përgjigjur i tha: "Ti je Mesia(Krishti)". ‎30 Atëherë ai i urdhëroi rreptësisht që të mos i tregojnë askujt për të.(Marku 8/28-30)‎

Po kush ishte Profeti që pritej të vinte mbas Jezusit.Nuk ka sesi të jetë askush përvec Profetit Muhamed a.s dhe për ‎këtë dëshmoi vetë Jezusi në bibël ku tregon se mbas largimit të tij do vij një profet tjetër.‎

‎ Megjithatë unë ju them të vërtetën: është mirë për ju që unë të shkoj, sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk do të vijë te ju ‎Ngushëlluesi; por, po shkova, unë do t'jua dërgoj.(Gjoni 16/7) ‎

Fjala Ngushullues në shqip është e barasvleshme me fjalën origjinale në shkrimet aramike Ahmad dhe fjalën Greke ‎Parakletos.‎

Kuran 61:6. Dhe, kur Isai, biri i Merjemes tha: "O beni israilë, unë jam i dërguar i All-llahut te ju, jam vërtetues i Tevratit që ishte ‎para meje dhe jam përgëzues për një të dërguar që do të vijë pas meje, emri i të cilit është Ahmed!" E kur ai u erdhi ‎atyre me argumente të qarta, ata thanë: "Kjo është magji e hapët".‎

Po kështu Jezusi e përmend dhe nje vend tjetër ardhjen e bekuar të Profetit Muhamed .a s “Në emër të Zotit” (Me ‎fjalën Bismilah) pasi ai vetë(Jezusi) të jetë larguar nga kjo botë.‎

Jeruzalem, Jeruzalem, që i vret profetet dhe i vret me gurë ata që të janë dërguar! Sa herë desha t'i mbledh bijtë e tu ‎sikurse klloçka i mbledh nën krahë zogjtë e vet, por ju nuk deshët! Ja, shtëpia juaj ju lihet e shkretë. Dhe unë po ju ‎them se nuk do të më shihni më deri sa të vijë koha të thoni: "Bekuar qoftë ai që vjen në emër të Zotit".(Luka ‎‎13/34-35)‎

Fakti që shtëpia e tyre do lihet e qetë tregon për largimin e shpalljeve profetike dhe dhënien e kësaj mirësie një ‎kombi tjëtër që do të japë fryte monoteizmi.‎

‎..Kjo është vepër e Zotit, dhe është e mrekullueshme në sytë tonë"? Prandaj unë po ju them se juve do t'ju hiqet ‎mbretëria e Perëndisë dhe do t'i jepet një kombi që do ta bëjë të japë fryt.(Mateu 21/42-43)‎

Po kështu përmendet dhe me fjalë të tjera në bibël ardhja e Muhamedit a.s ku thuhet. 

Jeremia 28:9:"Profeti i cili predikon Paqen (Islamin)dhe profetesia e tij plotesohet do ta njihet si profeti i derguar ‎me te vertete nga i Plotfuqishmi (Zoti)."‎

Dhe me të vërtetë profeti Muhamed .a s u njoh si profet edhe pse arabët në fillim nuk e priten mirë pasi kështu janë ‎pritur të gjithë profetët e mëdhenj.‎

‎ Por ai tha: "Në të vërtetë po ju them se asnjë profet nuk mirëpritet në atdheun e vet.(Luka 4/24)‎

Kush është Antikrishti dhe kush janë shenjta e tij?‎

‎3 Askush të mos ju gënjejë kursesi, sepse ajo ditë nuk do të vijë, pa ardhur më parë rënia dhe pa u shfaqur njeriu i ‎mëkatit, i biri i humbjes, ‎4 kundërshtari, ai që lartëson veten mbi çdo gjë që quhet perëndi ose objekt adhurimi, aq sa të shkojë e të rrijë në ‎tempullin e Perëndisë si Perëndi, duke e paraqitur veten se është Perëndi. ‎5 A nuk ju bie ndër mend se, kur isha akoma ndër ju, jua thoja këto gjëra? ‎6 Tani e dini atë që e ndalon atë që të shfaqet vetëm në kohën e vet. ‎7 Misteri i paudhësisë në fakt është tashmë në veprim, duke pritur vetëm që të hiqet nga mesi ai që e ndalon tashti. ‎8 Atëherë do të shfaqet ky i paudhë, të cilin Zoti do ta shkatërrojë me hukatjen e gojës së tij(Jezusit) dhe do ta ‎asgjësojë me të dukurit e ardhjes së tij. ‎9 Ardhja e atij të paudhi do të bëhet me anë të veprimit të Satanit, bashkë me çudira, shenja dhe mrrekullish të rreme, ‎10 dhe nga çdo mashtrim ligësie për ata që humbin, sepse nuk pranuan ta duan të vërtetën për të qenë të shpëtuar. ‎11 E prandaj Perëndia do t'u dërgojë atyre një gënjim që do t'i bëjë të gabojnë, që t'i besojnë gënjeshtrës, ‎12 që të dënohen të gjithë ata që nuk i besuan së vërtetës, por përqafuan ligësinë!(2 Thelenikesave 2)‎

Ne versetet biblike tregohet se antikrishti do jete njeri mekatar, ai qe do ti humbi njerzit duke e lartësuar veten nga nje ‎krijesë e thjeshtë duke u vetshpallur Zot.Për këtë do i vijnë në ndihmë shejtanët dhe Satanai (Djalli).Do të bëjë shumë ‎mrekulli të rreme dhe ligësi.Historia ka treguar se në botë kanë dalur shumë njerëz që e kanë shpallur veten Zot nga ‎deliri i pushtetit sikurse kanë qenë faraonë, diktatorë etj.‎

Antikrishtin do ta ndjekin me së shumti hebrejte pasi dhe vetë Jezusi e profetizon këtë gjë në bibël.‎

‎“Unë kam ardhur në emër të Zotit tim dhe ju nuk më pranoni, po të vinte ndonjë tjetër në emër të vet, ju do ta ‎pranonit” (Gjoni 5:43).‎

Antikrishti do të vijë në emrin e vetvetes duke e shpallur veten Zot.Ai do te vritet nga Jezusi me shpatë mirëpo nga ‎cilësitë e frymës së Jezusit kur të vijë është si antikrishti shkrihet si kripa mirëpo Zoti do tia mundësojë Jezusit në ‎ardhjen e Tij të dytë që ta vrasë.‎

të cilin Zoti do ta shkatërrojë me hukatjen e gojës së tij(Jezusit) dhe do ta asgjësojë me të dukurit e ardhjes së tij. (2 ‎Thelenikesave 2)‎

Dhe pashë qiellin e hapur, dhe ja, një kalë i bardhë, dhe ai që e kalëronte quhet Besniku dhe i Vërteti; dhe ai gjykon ‎dhe lufton me drejtësi. Dhe sytë e tij ishin si flakë zjarri dhe mbi kryet e tij ishin shumë kurora; edhe kishte një emër ‎të shkruar, që askush nuk e di përveç atij; Dhe ishte i veshur me një rrobe të ngjyer në gjak; dhe emri i tij quhet: ‎‎"Fjala e Perëndisë". Dhe ushtritë që janë në qiell e ndiqnin mbi kuaj të bardhë, të veshur me rroba liri të hollë, të ‎bardhë dhe të pastër. Dhe nga goja e tij dilte një shpatë e mprehtë për të goditur me të kombet; dhe ai do të ‎qeverisë me skeptër prej hekuri dhe ai vet do të shkelë vozën e verës së mërisë dhe të zemërimit të Perëndisë së ‎plotfuqishëm. ;(Zbulesa 20/11-15)‎

Ndersa tek zbulesa antikrishti përmendet bashkë me satanain dhe bishën të cilën se simbolizonte botën moderne të ‎degjeneruar dhe lidhjet ë të gjitha shteteve si një shtet unik në luftë kundër muslimanëve .‎

Dhe pashë të dilte nga goja e dragoit, nga goja e bishës dhe nga goja e profetit të rremë, tri frymë të ndyra, që u ‎ngjanin bretkosave. Sepse në fakt janë fryma të demonëve që bëjnë mrekulli, që shkojnë te mbretërit e dheut dhe të ‎gjithë botës, që t'i mbledhin për luftën e ditës së madhe të Perëndisë së Plotfuqishëm..(Zbulesa 16/10-16)‎

Pikërisht kjo bishë ka të njëjtën cilësi sikurse antikrishti që I fton njerzit të adhurojnë atë pavarsisht se ajo është vendi ‎I demonëve dhe I të gjithë degjenerimeve të botës, homoseksualizmit, prostuticionit, drogës, mosbesimit, cthurjes ‎familjare dhe rinisë.‎

Pas kësaj antikrishti përfundon në zjarrin e xhehenemit .‎

Dhe pashë bishën, dhe mbretërit e dheut, dhe ushtritë e tyre të mbledhura që të bënin luftë kundër atij që kalëronte ‎kalin dhe kundër ushtrisë së tij. Dhe bisha u kap, dhe bashkë me të profeti i rremë që kishte bërë shenja përpara ‎saj, me të cilat i mashtroi ata që morën damkën e bishës, dhe ata që adhuruan figurën e saj; që të dy i hodhën ‎të gjallë në liqenin e zjarrtë që digjet me squfur;(Zbulesa 20/19-20)‎

Megjithëse termi antikrishtë përdorej edhe pa dalë antikrishti i vërtetë pasi cdo njeri që mashtron njerzit dhe e ‎konsideron veten Zot quhet antikrisht.‎

‎“Fëmijë, është ora e fundit. Dhe, sikurse e dëgjuat, antikrishti duhet të vijë, dhe tani janë shfaqur shumë antikrishtë; ‎prej nga e dimë se është ora e fundit” (1 Gjonit 2:18).‎

Mirëpo në bibël përvec shënjtërimit të vetvetes që bën antikrishti tregohet edhe për një cilësi të ideologjisë së ‎antikrishtit e cila është sipas Gjonit.‎

‎“Shumë të dashur, mos i besoni çdo frymë, por i vini në provë frymërat për të ditur nëse janë nga Perëndia, sepse ‎shumë profetë të rremë kanë dalë në botë. Nga kjo mund të njihni Frymën e Perëndisë: çdo frymë që rrëfen se Jezu ‎Krishti ka ardhur në mish, është nga Perëndia. Dhe çdo frymë që nuk rrëfen se Jezu Krishti ka ardhur në mish, nuk ‎është nga Perëndia; dhe kjo është fryma e antikrishtit që, siç e keni dëgjuar se vjen; dhe tashmë është në botë” (1 ‎Gjonit 4:1-3).‎

Pra cdo njeri që nuk beson se Jezusi erdhi si mish njeri i thjeshtë dhe profet i Zotit është fryma e antikrishtit.Në atë ‎kohë kishin ardhur shumë të tillë që filluan ta hyjnizonin Jezusin dhe ta shpallnin atë Zot prandaj dhe Gjoni thotë dhe ‎tashmë është në botë.‎

dhe kjo është fryma e antikrishtit që, siç e keni dëgjuar se vjen; dhe tashmë është në botë” (1 Gjonit 4:1-3)‎

‎“Fëmijë, është ora e fundit. Dhe, sikurse e dëgjuat, antikrishti duhet të vijë, dhe tani janë shfaqur shumë ‎antikrishtë; prej nga e dimë se është ora e fundit” (1 Gjonit 2:18).‎

Po kështu Gjoni lajmëron për këto mashtrues ‎

Sepse në botë kanë dalë shumë mashtrues, të cilët nuk rrëfejnë se Jezu Krishti ka ardhur në mish(si njeri); ky ‎është mashtruesi dhe antikrishti. (1 e Gjonit 1/7)‎

Këto mashtrues dhe antikrishtë do kenë këto besim ‎

Shumë të dashur, mos i besoni çdo frymë, por i vini në provë frymërat për të ditur nëse janë nga Perëndia, sepse ‎shumë profetë të rremë kanë dalë në botë.Nga kjo mund të njihni Frymën e Perëndisë: çdo frymë që rrëfen se ‎Jezu Krishti ka ardhur në mish, është nga Perëndia.Dhe çdo frymë që nuk rrëfen se Jezu Krishti ka ardhur në ‎mish, nuk është nga Perëndia; dhe kjo është fryma e antikrishtit që, siç e keni dëgjuar se vjen; dhe tashmë është ‎në botë. (1 e Gjonit 4/1-3)‎


Kush ishte ai që deklaroi se Jezusi nuk ka ardhur në mish(si njeri)? Sigurisht ishte Pali në letrat e tij I cili në atë kohë ‎ishte present dhe ishte shfaqur me teorinë e tij. ‎ Ruhuni nga qentë, ruhuni nga punëtorët e këqij, ruhuni nga të prerët. Sepse rrethprerja e vërtetë jemi ne, që i ‎shërbejmë Perëndisë në Frymë dhe që mburremi në Krishtin Jezus pa besuar në mish, (Filipianëve 3/2-3) ‎ Prandaj tash e tutje ne nuk njohim më askënd sipas mishit; po, edhe sikur ta kemi njohur Krishtin sipas mishit, ‎nuk e njohim më ashtu. (2 e Korintasve 5/16)‎

Po kështu bibla dëshmon se doktrinat e demonëve e ndalojnë martesën dhe flasin gënjeshtra.‎


‎ ‎ ‎1 Dhe Fryma e thotë shkoqur se në kohët e fundit disa do ta mohojnë besimin, duke u vënë veshin frymëve ‎gënjeshtare dhe doktrinave të demonëve, ‎2 që flasin gënjeshtra me hipokrizi, të damkosur në ndërgjegjen e tyre, ‎3 të cilët do të ndalojnë martesën dhe do të urdhërojnë të mos hani ushqimet që Perëndia i krijoi, të merren me ‎falënderim nga ata që besojnë dhe e njohin të vërtetën. 1 e Timoteut - Kapitulli 4‎

‎{Ata e ndryshuan të vërtetën e Perëndisë në gënjeshtër dhe adhuruan dhe i shërbyen krijesës në vend të ‎Krijuesit, që është i bekuar përjetë. Amen. (Romaket 1/25)‎‎ ‎ ‎ Prandaj Jezusi e mohon vetes lartesimin sikurse do bej antikrishti hebre per veten e tij. ‎ ‎"Kur ta keni lartësuar Birin e njeriut, atëherë do të njihni se unë jam, dhe se nuk bëj asgjë prej vetvetes, por i them ‎këto gjëra ashtu si Zoti më ka mësuar.Dhe ai që më ka dërguar është me mua; Zoti s'më ka lënë vetëm, sepse bëj ‎vazhdimisht gjërat që i pëlqejnë".(Gjoni 8/27-29)‎

Mos harro dhe më kot më adhurojnë

‎9 Dhe më kot më Adhurojne, duke i mësuar doktrina që janë urdhërime nga njerëzit"".(Mateu 15/9).‎

Muhamedi a.s ne fund te vdekjes se tij tha mos me nderoni dhe lartesoni sikurse bene krishteret me Isain birin e ‎Merjemes.Por thoni qe une jam rob dhe i derguari i Zotit.‎


Ne ju bejme thirrje kristianeve qe ta pranojne profetin Muhamed pasi ate e permendi Jezusi ne bibel.Ta pranojne se do kene shperblim te madh tek Zoti.

Ai që pranon një profet në emër të një profeti, do të marrë shpërblimin që i takon profetit; dhe ai që pranon të drejtin në emër të të drejtit, do të marrë shpërblimin që i takon të drejtit.(mateu 10/41)

Dhe dijeni o kristiane se mospranimi i profetit te Zotit konsiderohet si mospranim i Zotit.

13:20 Në të vërtetë, në të vërtetë po ju them: Kush pranon atë që dërgoj unë, më pranon mua; dhe kush më pranon mua, pranon atë që më ka dërguar''.Gjoni 13)

----------


## Xhemis

*A është Kurani, kopja e Bibles?*

Pike së pari nuk mund të themi se Kurani është kopje e bibles sepse vete fjala bibel nuk gjendet ne bibel.Nëse e ke fjalën se Shpalljet e zbritura profeteve te tjerë si Musait,(Teurati) Ibrahimit(Fletushkat) Daudit (Zeburi) Isait (Inxhili) atëherë me plot krenari te them se këto shpallje nuk janë prone e prifterinjve qofshin ato kristiane apo cifute dhe nuk ishin prone e këtyre profeteve por ishin shpallje qe ua dërgonte Zoti.

Për këtë Jezusi thotë ne bibel.


13 Por, kur të vijë ai, Ngushelluesi, ai do t`ju prijë në çdo të vërtetë, sepse ai nuk do të flasë nga vetja, por do të thotë gjitha ato gjëra që ka dëgjuar dhe do t`ju kumtojë gjërat që do vijnë.

14 Ai do të më përlëvdojë, sepse do të marrë prej meje dhe do t`jua kumtojë.

15 Të gjitha gjërat që ka Ati janë të miat; për këtë ju thashë se ai do të marrë prej simes(Shpalljes) dhe do t`jua kumtojë.(Gjoni 16/13-15)

Ne një vend tjetër thotë

24 Kush nuk më do, nuk i zbaton fjalët e mia; dhe fjala që po dëgjoni nuk është imja(Jezusit), por e Atit që më ka dërguar.(Gjoni 14/24)

Pra kjo tregon qartë se shpallja e Jezusit vinte prej Zotit dhe ajo nuk është prone e prifterinjve por është shpallja e Zotit dhe Jezusi tregon se profeti qe do të vijë do të marrë pjesë nga shpallja e Jezusit te cilën ia transmeton Zoti dhe do ua kumtoje njerzve saktësinë e ndryshimit te saj.Pikerisht edhe vete Jezusi merrte prej shpalljeve te meparshme.Ai merrte prej Moisiut dhe profeteve te tjere.

4 Atëherë Jezusi i tha: "Ruhu se ia tregon kujt; por shko, paraqitu te prifti, bëj flijimin që ka urdhëruar Moisiu, me qëllim që kjo të jetë dëshmi për ta".(Mateu 8)

Po keshtu ka cituar Musain ne urdherimin e pare te ligjit.

Cfare tha Mosiu per Monoteizmin

4 Dëgjo, Izrael, Zoti, Perëndia ynë, është një i vetëm.5 Ti do ta duash, pra, Zotin, Perëndinë tënd, me gjithë zemër, me gjithë shpirt dhe me tërë forcën tënde.6 Dhe këto fjalë që sot po të urdhëroj do të mbeten në zemrën tënde;(Ligj i Perterire 6-4)




1. "Nuk do të kesh perëndi të tjerë para Meje". 2. "Nuk do të bësh skulpturë ose shëmbëlltyrë të asnjë gjëje.... Nuk do të përkulesh para tyre dhe as do t'i shërbesh". 3. "Nuk do ta përdorësh emrin e Zotit, të Perëndisë tënd, kot". 4. "Mbaje mend ditën e shtunë për ta shenjtëruar". 

Gjashtë të fundit janë rreth dashurisë për njeriun

5. "Do të nderosh atin tënd dhe nënën tënde". 6. "Nuk do të vrasësh". 7. "Nuk do të shkelësh besnikërinë bashkëshortore".8. "Nuk do të vjedhësh". 9. "Nuk do të bësh dëshmi të rreme kundër të afërmit tënd". 10. "Nuk do të dëshirosh...asgjë tjetër që është e të afërmit tënd".(Eksodi 20)


Cfare citoi Jezusi prej Musait

Markut 12/ 28-34: "28. atëherë një nga skribët që e kishte dëgjuar diskutimin e tyre, duke kuptuar se si iu ishte përgjigjur mirë iu afrua dhe e pyeti: Cili është I pari I të gjitë urdhërimeve? 29. Dhe Jezusi iu përgjigj: -Urdhërimi I parë I të gjithëve është: Dëgjo, o Izrael! Zoti, Perëndia ynë është I vetmi Zot. 30. Dhe, duaje Zotin, Perëndinë tënd me gjithë zemrën tënde, me gjithë shpirtin tënd, me të gjithë mëndien tënde e me të gjithë forcën tënde! Ky është I pari urdhërim. 31. Dhe I dyti I ngjan këtij: Duaje të afërmin tëndi porsi vetveten. Nuk ka urdhërim tjetër më të madh se këta. 32. Atëherë skribi I tha: Mirë mësues, the sipas të vërtetës se ka vetëm një Perëndi dhe s'ka asnjë përvec Tij, 33. dhe ta duash me gjithë zemër, me të gjithë mëndien, me gjithë shpirti e me gjithë forcë dhe ta duash të afërmin porsi vetvetja vlen më tepër se sa të gjithë olokaustet dh fllijimet. 34. Dhe Jezusi duke e parë se ai ishte përgjigjur me mend, I tha: Ti je nuk larg nga mbretëria e Perëndisë. Dhe më askush nuk guxoi më ta pyesë." 



Kurani ka permbledhur te gjithe shpalljet duke i pastruar atp nga shtremebrimet njerzore qe i beheshin nga hebrejte here pas here.Sikur Kurani te ishte kopja e bibles atehere ai nuk do kishte kunderthenie.

4:82. A nuk e përfillin ata (me vëmndje) Kur'anin? Sikur të ishte prej dikujt tjetër, përveç prej All-llahut, do të gjenin në te shumë kundërthënie. 

Argument tjetër qe kurani nuk është kopje e bibles është fjala e vete bibles.

16 Askush nuk vë një copë prej stofi të ri mbi një petk të vjetër, sepse kështu arna bie dhe grisja bëhet më e madhe..(Mateu 9/16 )

Pra meqë Jezusi u fliste njerzve me shembeltyra (Gjoni 16/25) dhe petku i vjetër me arna është bibla me gabime dhe shtremberime kurse stofi i ri është Kurani.

Prandaj thuhet ne bibel.

7sepse, në qoftë se Besëlidhja e parë do të qe e patëmetë, nuk do të qe nevoja të kërkohej vend për një tjetër.

13 Duke thënë "një besëlidhje e re", ai e vjetëroi të parën; edhe ajo që vjetrohet dhe plaket është afër prishjes.(Letra e hebrejve 8)

Mirëpo bibla e profetizon qe Beselidhje është dhe ajo qe vjen nga pasardhesit e Agarit(Haxhires) gruas se Ibrahimit Nenes se Ismailit nga e kanë prejardhjen Arabet dhe Muhamedi a.s.


22 Sepse është shkruar se Abrahami pati dy bij: një nga shërbëtorja dhe tjetri nga e lira.23 Dhe ai që lindi nga shërbëtorja lindi sipas mishit, por ai që lindi nga e lira lindi për hirë të premtimit.24 Këto gjëra kanë një kuptim alegorik, sepse këto dy gra janë dy besëlidhje: një nga mali Sinai, që ngjiz për skllavëri, dhe është Agari.25 Dhe Agari është mali Sinai në Arabi dhe i përgjigjet Jeruzalemit të kohës së sotme ...(Galatsve 4)

Prandaj thuhet ne bibel 

41 Ai që pranon një profet në emër të një profeti, do të marrë shpërblimin që i takon profetit; dhe ai që pranon të drejtin në emër të të drejtit, do të marrë shpërblimin që i takon të drejtit.[mateu 10]


Dhe Jezusi thotë për profetin e ri.

7 Megjithatë unë ju them të vërtetën: është mirë për ju që unë të shkoj, sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk do të vijë te ju Ngushëlluesi; por, po shkova, unë do t`jua dërgoj.


Kush është ky Ngushullues qe qeka me mirë për dishepujt e Jezusit qe Jezusi tu largoka dhe te vika ky?Kush është ky ngushullues qe do ti tregoje njerzve shpalljen dhe te vërtetën e Jezusit te cilën ia tregonte Zoti.

13 Por, kur të vijë ai, Ngushelluesi, ai do t`ju prijë në çdo të vërtetë, sepse ai nuk do të flasë nga vetja, por do të thotë gjitha ato gjëra që ka dëgjuar dhe do t`ju kumtojë gjërat që do vijnë.14 Ai do të më përlëvdojë, sepse do të marrë prej meje dhe do t`jua kumtojë.15 Të gjitha gjërat që ka Ati janë të miat; për këtë ju thashë se ai do të marrë prej simes(Shpalljes) dhe do t`jua kumtojë.(Gjoni 16/13-15)

Kurse ne kuran thuhet

5:19.O ithtarë të librit, ju erdhi i dërguari i Jonë, ju sqaron (çështjet e fesë) pas ndërprerjes së të dërguarve, në mënyrë që të mos thoni: "Neve nuk na erdhi as i dërguar që të na përgëzojë, e as të na tërheqë vërejtjen ". Pra ja, ju erdhi Përgëzuesi dhe Kërcenuesi. All-llahu është fuqiplotë për çdo send. 




Si ka mundësi qe Kurani te jetë kopje e bibles kur bibla ka brenda saj shumë gabime dhe është e ndryshuar nga dora e njerzve.


Argument tjetër qe kurani nuk është kopje e bibles është fjala e vete bibles.

16 Askush nuk vë një copë prej stofi të ri mbi një petk të vjetër, sepse kështu arna bie dhe grisja bëhet më e madhe..(Mateu 9/16 )

Po ashtu ne kuran thuhet


4:82. A nuk e përfillin ata (me vëmndje) Kur'anin? Sikur të ishte prej dikujt tjetër, përveç prej All-llahut, do të gjenin në te shumë kundërthënie. 

18:1. Falënderimi i takon vetëm All-llahut që ia shpalli robit të vet Librin dhe në të nuk lejoi ndonjë kundërthënie..


Kurse vete bibla e verteton atë qe thotë kurani për te.

Kuran

"Është shkatarrim për ata qe me duart e veta shkrujaten librin edhe thanë: -Ky libër është prej Zotit e për te arritur me te një fitim te pakte ,pra është shkatarrim i madh për ata qe fitojne(El bekare 79) [/b]

Ne bibel


(Shiko Isaia 37 dhe krahasoje me Librin e II Të mbreterve 19 janë te dyja njësoj)

30 Prandaj ja", thotë Zoti, "Unë jam kundër profetëve që i vjedhin njëri-tjetrit fjalët e mia.31 Ja", thotë Zoti, "unë jam kundër profetëve që përdorin gjuhën e tyre dhe thonë: "Ai(Zoti) thotë".36 Por orakullin e Zotit nuk do ta përmendni më, sepse fjala e secilit do të jetë orakulli i tij, sepse keni shtrembëruar fjalët e Përëndisë të gjallë, Zoti i ushtrive, Përëndia ynë.( Jeremia 23)


Kuran

"Ata i ndryshojnë fjalët nga domethenia e tyre e tyre dhe braktisen një pjesë me te cilën ishin urdhëruar(el maide 13) 

Ne bibel


Toka është përdhosur nga banorët e saj, sepse këta kanë shkelur ligjet, kanë ndryshuar statutin, kanë marrë nëpër këmbë besëlidhjen e përjetshme.(isaia 24/5)


Ne kuran

4:46.Një palë nga jehuditë është që ndryshojnë fjalët (e Zotit) nga vendet e veta, 


Ne bibel

( Jeremia 8-8)Si mund te thoni, 'ne jemi te mencur, dhe ligjet e Zotit janë me ne'? Por, kujdes, penda e shkruesve (te bibles) e ka kthyer ne Genjeshter.

Ne kuran

5:15. O ithtarë të librit, juve ju erdhi i dërguari Jonë(Muhamedi a.s) që ju sqaron shumë nga ajo që fshihnit prej librit, e për shumë nuk jep sqarime. Juve ju erdhi nga All-llahu dritë, dhe libër i qartë.

Ne bibel

30 Jezusi bëri edhe shumë shenja të tjera në prezencën e dishepujve të tij, të cilat nuk janë shkruar në këtë libër.[gjoni20]

Etj etj raste qe skam kohe ti përmend.

Prandaj Jezusi erdhi për te shpallur fenë Islame

(gjoni14-27)"Unë po ju le Paqen time .Nuk po iu jap paqen si e jep bota"

36 sipas fjalës që ai u ka dhënë bijve të Izraelit, duke u shpallur Paqen me anë të Jezu Krishtit, që është Zoti i të gjithëve.(veprat e apostujve 10-36)

17 Dhe ai(Jezusi) erdhi për t`ju shpallur Paqen, juve që ishit larg dhe atyre që ishin afër,(Efesianëve 2) 

"E kush kërkon fe tjetër përveç fesë islame atij kurrësesi nuk i pranohet (prej Zotit ) dhe ai ne botën tjetër është prej te deshperuarve"(Ali Imran 85)

E ndersa Jezusi i drejtohet hebrejve

45 Mos mendoni se unë ju padis tek Zoti; ka kush t'ju padisë: Moisiu, në të cilin ju kishit varur shpresën tuaj;

46 sepse nëqoftëse ju do t'i kishit besuar Moisiut, do të më besonit edhe mua, sepse ai ka shkruar për mua.

47 Por nëqoftëse ju nuk u besoni shkrimeve të tij, si do t'u besoni fjalëve të mia?".(Gjoni 3)

61:6. Dhe, kur Isai, biri i Merjemes tha: "O beni israilë, unë jam i dërguar i All-llahut te ju, jam vërtetues i Tevratit që ishte para meje dhe jam përgëzues për një të dërguar që do të vijë pas meje, emri i të cilit është Ahmed!" E kur ai u erdhi atyre me argumente të qarta, ata thanë: "Kjo është magji e hapët". 5:15. O ithtarë të librit, juve ju erdhi i dërguari Jonë që ju sqaron shumë nga ajo që fshihnit prej librit, e për shumë nuk jep sqarime. Juve ju erdhi nga All-llahu dritë, dhe libër i qartë. 

18. Jehuditë dhe të krishterët thanë: "Ne jemi bijtë e All-llahut dhe të dashurit e Tij". Thuaju: "E pse pra, Ai ju dënon me mëkatet tuaja?" Jo, ju jeni njerëz që Ai ju krijoi. Ai i falë atij që do dhe dënon atë që do. Sundimi i qiejive, i tokës dhe i githë ç'ka ka në mes tyre është vetëm i All-llahut dhe vetëm te Ai është e ardhmja 5:19. O ithtarë të librit, ju erdhi i dërguari i Jonë, ju sqaron (çështjet e fesë) pas ndërprerjes së të dërguarve, në mënyrë që të mos thoni: "Neve nuk na erdhi as i dërguar që të na përgëzojë, e as të na tërheqë vërejtjen ". Pra ja, ju erdhi përgëzuesi dhe kërcenuesi. All-llahu është fuqiplotë për çdo send.

----------


## Xhemis

*Humbja e autencitetit te bibles sipas vete bibles dhe Kuranit!*
Është fakt i pranueshëm dhe nga kristianët se bibla nuk e ruan autocintetin e vetë .Ajo ka pësuar ndryshime gjatë kohërave të cilat jo vetëm i ndryshuan fjalët e saj por dhe kuptimet.

Jezusi u tregoi hebrejve se ato kishin bërë ndryshime në bibël duke i shmangur mësimet hyjnore dhe duke shkruar në bibël traditat hebreje.

"Kështu ju e keni bërë të pavleshme Fjalën e Perëndisë për shkak të traditës suaj" !.(Mateu 15/6)

Ai u tregon atyre se doktrinat e tyre janë urdhëresa njerzore dhe jo shpallje hyjnore.

"Dhe me kot më adhurojne duke mësuar doktrina qe janë urdherime nga njerzit(Mateu 15/9)"

Për këtë shkak Jezusi u shpjegoi hebrejve të gjithë historitë e profetëve më qëllim që traditat e tyre të dalloheshin.

Dhe, duke zënë fill nga Moisiu dhe nga gjithë profetët, ai u shpjegoi atyre në të gjitha Shkrimet gjërat që i takonin atij.(Luka 24/27)

``Mos mendoni se unë erdha për të shfuqizuar ligjin ose profetët; unë nuk erdha për t`i shfuqizuar, po për t`i plotësuar..(Mateu 5/17)


Mirëpo askush prej tyre nuk u përpoq ti shkruante ato.

Jezusi bëri edhe shumë shenja të tjera në prezencën e dishepujve të tij, të cilat nuk janë shkruar në këtë libër (Gjoni 20/30)

Janë edhe shumë gjëra të tjera që i bëri Jezusi, të cilat, po të shkruheshin një nga një, unë mendoj se nuk do të mjaftonte mbarë bota që t'i nxinte librat që do të mund të shkruheshin. Amen(Gjoni 21/25)

Jeremia 

Pikërisht shtrembërimet biblike të fjalavë të Zotit dhe shpalljeve hyjnore të tij janë cituar dhe nga profetë të tjerë.

Si mund te thoni, 'ne jemi te mencur, dhe ligjet e Zotit jane me ne'? Por, kujdes, penda e shkruesve (te bibles) e ka kthyer ne Genjeshter. ( Jeremia 8/8)

Prandaj ja", thotë Zoti, "Unë jam kundër profetëve që i vjedhin njëri-tjetrit fjalët e mia.(Shiko Isaia 37 dhe krahasoje me Librin e II Te mbreterve 19 jane te dyja njesoj)

Ja", thotë Zoti, "unë jam kundër profetëve që përdorin gjuhën e tyre dhe thonë: "Ai(Zoti) thotë"... Por orakullin e Zotit nuk do ta përmendni më, sepse fjala e secilit do të jetë orakulli i tij, sepse keni shtrembëruar fjalët e Përëndisë të gjallë, Zoti i ushtrive, Përëndia ynë.( Jeremia 23/3—31,36)

Isaia 

Toka është përdhosur nga banorët e saj, sepse këta kanë shkelur ligjet, kanë ndryshuar statutin, kanë marrë nëpër këmbë besëlidhjen e përjetshme.(Isaia 24/5)

Pikërisht prandaj Jezusi tha

Askush nuk vë një copë prej stofi të ri mbi një petk të vjetër, sepse kështu arna bie dhe grisja bëhet më e madhe..(Mateu 9/16 )

Pikërisht se Dhiata e vjetër ishte e ndryshuar dhe me të meta dëshmojnë dhe versetet biblike.

Në këtë mënyrë bie poshtë urdhërimi i mëparshëm, për shkak të dobësisë dhe të padobisë së tij,(Hebrejve 7/18)

Po tani Krishti mori një shërbesë edhe më të shquar, sepse është ndërmjetësi i një besëlidhjeje më të mirë, që bazohet mbi premtime më të mira, sepse, në qoftë se Besëlidhja e parë do të qe e patëmetë, nuk do të qe nevoja të kërkohej vend për një tjetër . Duke thënë "një besëlidhje e re", ai e vjetëroi të parën; edhe ajo që vjetrohet dhe plaket është afër prishjes.(Hebrenjve 8/6-7,13)

Mirëpo fakti që Dhiata e vjetër duhej anulluar sipas Pohimit të Palit tek letra dërguarve korintësave.

I cili na bëri të aftë të jemi shërbëtorë të besëlidhjes së re, jo të shkronjës, por të Frymës, sepse shkronja vret, por Fryma jep jetë. Dhe, në qoftë se shërbimi i vdekjes, që ishte gdhendur me shkronja mbi gurë, qe i lavdishëm aq sa bijtë e Izraelit nuk mund të vështronin me sy fytyrën e Moisiut, për shkak të lavdisë së pamjes së tij, që duhet të anullohej, .(2 korintasave 3/6-7)

Bie në kundërshtim me mësimet e Jezusit

Ligji dhe profetët arrijnë deri në kohën e Gjonit; që atëherë shpallet mbretëria e Perëndisë dhe gjithkush përpiqet të hyjë aty.Por është më lehtë që të mbarojnë qielli dhe toka, se sa të bjerë poshtë qoftë edhe një pikë nga ligji. .(Luka 16/16-17)

``Mos mendoni se unë erdha për të shfuqizuar ligjin ose profetët; unë nuk erdha për t`i shfuqizuar, po për t`i plotësuar.Sepse në të vërtetë ju them: Deri sa qielli dhe toka, të kalojnë asnjë jotë a asnjë pikë e ligjit nuk do të kalojnë, para se të plotësohet gjithçka.Ai, pra, që do të shkelë një nga këto urdhërime më të vogla, dhe do t`u ketë mësuar kështu njerëzve, do të quhet më i vogli në mbretërinë e qiejve; kurse ai që do t`i vërë në praktikë dhe do t`ua mësojë të tjerëve, do të quhet i madh në mbretërinë e qiejve.(Mateu 5/17-19)

Për ndryshimin e biblës flitet dhe në dhiatën e re.Në atë kohë ishin përhapur shumë predikues me ungjij të ndryshëm.

... e ndryshuan të vërtetën e Perëndisë në gënjeshtër dhe adhuruan dhe i shërbyen krijesës në vend të Krijuesit, që është i bekuar përjetë. Amen.(Romaket 1/25)

Ne në fakt nuk falsifikojmë fjalën e Perëndisë si shumë të tjerë, por flasim me sinqeritet si nga ana e Perëndisë, përpara Perëndisë në Krishtin.(2 korintasave 2/ 17)

Pikërisht

Çuditëm që kaluat kaq shpejt nga ai që ju thirri ju me anë të hirit të Krishtit, në një ungjill tjetër, i cili nuk është tjetër; por ka disa njerëz që ju turbullojnë dhe që duan ta shtrëmbërojnë ungjillin e Krishtit.(Galatasve 1/6-7)


Biles disa personazhe biblikë i kanë këshilluar njerzit të ruhen prej këtyre ndryshimeve.

Këtë e thotë Pjetri 

Ashtu bën ai në të gjitha letrat e tij, ku flet për këto gjëra. Në to ka disa gjëra të vështira për t'u kuptuar, të cilat të paditurit dhe të paqëndrueshmit i shtrëmbërojnë, sikurse bëjnë me Shkrimet e tjera, për përhumbjen e tyre. (2 e Pjetrit 3/16)

Por ka pasur edhe profetë të rremë midis popullit, ashtu si do të ketë midis jush mësues të rremë, të cilët do të fusin fshehurazi herezi shkatërruesedhe, duke mohuar Zotërinë që i bleu ata, do të tërheqin mbi vete një shkatërrim të shpejtë. Dhe shumë vetë do të ndjekindoktrina shkatërruese të tyre dhe për shkak të tyre udha e së vërtetës do të shahet.( Letra e dyte Pjeter 1/19-21)

Këtë thotë dhe Pali

Dhe Fryma e thotë shkoqur se në kohët e fundit disa do ta mohojnë besimin, duke u vënë veshin frymëve gënjeshtare dhe doktrinave të demonëve, që flasin gënjeshtra me hipokrizi, të damkosur në ndërgjegjen e tyre, të cilët do të ndalojnë martesën dhe do të urdhërojnë të mos hani ushqimet që Perëndia i krijoi, të merren me falënderim nga ata që besojnë dhe e njohin të vërtetën. Sepse çdo krijesë e Perëndisë është e mirë dhe asgjë s`është për t`u hedhur, nëse merret me falënderim,(Timoteu 4/1-4)

Mirëpo Pali dhe Pjetri kishin ungjij të ndryshëm.Mesa duket ato i drejtohen njëri tjetrit.

Madje, duke parë se mua m'u besua ungjilli për të parrethprerët, sikurse Pjetrit ai për të rrethprerët,(Galatësve 2/7)

Pali shpalli Ungjillin e tij prej njeriu kur ai nuk ishte fare apostull 

15 O vëllezër, po ju flas në mënyrën e njerëzve: në qoftë se një besëlidhje është aprovuar, edhe pse është besëlidhje njeriu, askush nuk e zhvleftëson as nuk i shton gjë.( Galatasve 3/15)

Luka shkruan për Jezusin kur ai nuk ishte fare në atë kohë por ato që shkruan ia kishin dhënë


Dashuria nuk ligshtohet kurrë; por profecitë shfuqizohen, gjuhët pushojnë dhe njohuria do të shfuqizohet,sepse ne njohim pjesërisht dhe profetizojmë pjesërisht.Por, kur të vijë përsosmëria, atëherë ajo që është e pjesshme do të shfuqizohet. I Korintesave 13/8-10)

Jezusi nuk erdhi të përsosi por të plotësojë

17 "Mos mendoni se unë erdha për të shfuqizuar ligjin ose profetët; unë nuk erdha për t'i shfuqizuar, po për t'i plotësuar.18 Sepse në të vërtetë ju them: Deri sa qielli dhe toka, të kalojnë asnjë jotë a asnjë pikë e ligjit nuk do të kalojnë, para se të plotësohet gjithçka.(Mateu 5/17)

Për të Përsosur erdhi Islami

"Dhe sot Përsosa per ju dhuntitë e Mija dhe zgjodha per ju Islamin fe" (Maide 3)

"Feja e pranueshme tek Zoti është Islami"(Ali Imran 19)."E kush kerkon fe tjetër përvec fesë islame atij kurrsesi nuk i pranohet (prej Zotit ) dhe ai ne boten tjeter eshte prej te deshperuarve"(Ali Imran 85) 

Ai ju percaktoi juve qarte ate fe (Islame) qe ia përcaktojë Nuhut dhe ate qe Ne ta shpallëm ty dhe me atë me të cilën e patëm porositur Ibrahimin ,Musain,dhe Isain(Jezusin)(Esh-Shuara 13}


Profecia për ndryshimin e biblës 

Unë i deklaroj kujtdo që dëgjon fjalët e profecisë së këtij libri, se nëse ndokush do t'i shtojë këtyre gjërave, Perëndia do të dërgojë mbi të plagët e përshkruara në këtë libër. Dhe nëse dikush heq nga fjalët e librit të kësaj profecie, Perëndia do t'i heqë pjesën e tij nga libri i jetës nga qyteti i shenjtë, dhe nga gjërat që janë përshkruar në këtë libër.(Zbulesa 22/18-19)

Kush hoqi dhe shtoi prej librit.Sigurisht që Pali shpalli anullimin e Ligjeve të Moisiut dhe Torës dhe futjes të gjithë letrave të tij si pjesë e ungjillit në kohën e sotme.

Romakëve1 e Korintasve2 e KorintasveGalatasveEfesianëveFilipianëveKolosianëv  e1 e Thesalonikasve2 e Thesalonikasve1 e Timoteut2 e TimoteutTititFilemonitHebrenjveJakobi1 e Pjetrit2 e Pjetrit1 e Gjonit2 e Gjonit3 e GjonitJuda


(Mos harro hiq letrat e Pjetrit) 

i cili na bëri të aftë të jemi shërbëtorë të besëlidhjes së re, jo të shkronjës, por të Frymës, sepse shkronja vret, por Fryma jep jetë. Dhe, në qoftë se shërbimi i vdekjes, që ishte gdhendur me shkronja mbi gurë, qe i lavdishëm aq sa bijtë e Izraelit nuk mund të vështronin me sy fytyrën e Moisiut, për shkak të lavdisë së pamjes së tij, që duhet të anullohej, .(2 korintasave 3/6-7)

Në këtë mënyrë bie poshtë urdhërimi i mëparshëm, për shkak të dobësisë dhe të padobisë së tij,(Hebrejve 7/18)

Po tani Krishti mori një shërbesë edhe më të shquar, sepse është ndërmjetësi i një besëlidhjeje më të mirë, që bazohet mbi premtime më të mira, sepse, në qoftë se Besëlidhja e parë do të qe e patëmetë, nuk do të qe nevoja të kërkohej vend për një tjetër . Duke thënë "një besëlidhje e re", ai e vjetëroi të parën; edhe ajo që vjetrohet dhe plaket është afër prishjes.(Hebrenjve 8/6-7,13)

Ai këtë e bëri në kundërshtim me mësimet e Jezusit

``Mos mendoni se unë erdha për të shfuqizuar ligjin ose profetët; unë nuk erdha për t`i shfuqizuar, po për t`i plotësuar” .(Mateu 5/17)

Po kështu ajo cka thueht në bibël për ndryshimin e saj e thotë dhe Kurani Famëlartë.

Në kuran

A shpresoni se do t'u besojnë ata juve (jehuditë), kur dihet se një grup prej tyre dëgjuan fjalët e All-llahut, edhe pse i kishin kuptuar, e duke qenë të vetëdijshëm (ç'bënin) i ndryshuan ato.(Bekare 75)

Krahasoje me versetin biblik 

Ne në fakt nuk falsifikojmë fjalën e Perëndisë si shumë të tjerë, por flasim me sinqeritet si nga ana e Perëndisë, përpara Perëndisë në Krishtin.(2 korintasave 2/ 17)

Në kuran

Është shkatërrim për ata që me duart e veta e shkruajnë librin, e pastaj thonë: "Ky është prej Zotit!, e për të arritur me te një fitim të paktë, pra është shkatërrim i madh për ta çka shkruan duart e tyre dhe është shkatërrim i madh për ta ajo çka fitojnë.(Bekare 79)

Krahasoje me versetin biblik 

Prandaj ja", thotë Zoti, "Unë jam kundër profetëve që i vjedhin njëri-tjetrit fjalët e mia. Ja", thotë Zoti, "unë jam kundër profetëve që përdorin gjuhën e tyre dhe thonë: "Ai(Zoti) thotë"... Por orakullin e Zotit nuk do ta përmendni më, sepse fjala e secilit do të jetë orakulli i tij, sepse keni shtrembëruar fjalët e Përëndisë të gjallë, Zoti i ushtrive, Përëndia ynë.( Jeremia 23/3—31,36)

Në kuran

Atë (dënim) për shkak se All-llahu e zbriti librin (Tevratin), me sqarim të drejtë, e ata që bënë ndryshime në librin, janë në një përçarje të largët nga e vërteta.(Bekare 176)

Krahasoje me versetin biblik 

Po tani Krishti mori një shërbesë edhe më të shquar, sepse është ndërmjetësi i një besëlidhjeje më të mirë, që bazohet mbi premtime më të mira, sepse, në qoftë se Besëlidhja e parë do të qe e patëmetë, nuk do të qe nevoja të kërkohej vend për një tjetër . Duke thënë "një besëlidhje e re", ai e vjetëroi të parën; edhe ajo që vjetrohet dhe plaket është afër prishjes.(Hebrenjve 8/6-7,13)

Në kuran

Një palë nga jehuditë është që ndryshojnë fjalët (e Zotit) nga vendet e veta, e (kur i thërret ti) ata thonë: "Dëgjuam (fjalën tënde) dhe kundërshtuam (thirrjen tënde), dhe thonë: "dëgjo mos dëgjofsh!" (dhe thonë): "Raina" (këto i thonë) duke përdredhur gjuhët e tyre dhe duke atakuar fenë. E sikur të thoshin ata: "Dëgjuam, respektuam, dëgjo dhe vështrona", do të ishte më e drejtë, por për shkak të refuzimit të tyre, All-llahu i mallkoi, prandaj besojnë vetëm pak (besim gjysmak). (Nisa 46)

Krahasoje me versetin biblik 

Si mund te thoni, 'ne jemi te mencur, dhe ligjet e Zotit jane me ne'? Por, kujdes, penda e shkruesve (te bibles) e ka kthyer ne Genjeshter. ( Jeremia 8/8)

Në kuran

Për shkak se ata e thyen zotimin e tyre, Ne i mallkuam ata, dhe zemrat e tyre i bëmë të forta (të shtangura). Ata i ndryshojnë fjalët (në Tevrat) nga domethënia e tyre dhe braktisën një pjesë me të cilën ishin urdhëruar. (El Maide 13)

Krahasoje me versetin biblik 

Toka është përdhosur nga banorët e saj, sepse këta kanë shkelur ligjet, kanë ndryshuar statutin, kanë marrë nëpër këmbë besëlidhjen e përjetshme.(Isaia 24/5)

Ne kuran

O ithtarë të librit, juve ju erdhi i dërguari Jonë(Muhamedi a.s) që ju sqaron shumë nga ajo që fshihnit prej librit, e për shumë nuk jep sqarime. Juve ju erdhi nga All-llahu dritë, dhe libër i qartë.(Maide 15)

Krahasoje me versetin biblik 

Jezusi bëri edhe shumë shenja të tjera në prezencën e dishepujve të tij, të cilat nuk janë shkruar në këtë libër (Gjoni 20/30)


Letren e Pare dërguar Selanikasve 5:21 :"Por shqyrtoni mekujdes çdo profeci dhe pranoni vetëm atë qe është e mirë".



41 Ai që pranon një profet në emër të një profeti, do të marrë shpërblimin që i takon profetit; dhe ai që pranon të drejtin në emër të të drejtit, do të marrë shpërblimin që i takon të drejtit.[Mateu 10]


*Pse e citojme biblen kur themi qe bibla ka humbur autencitetin e saj?*

Bibla e stome eshte pjeserisht e besueshme.
.Ashtu sikurse Pali qe besonte se beselidhja e vjeter ishte me te meta por edhe pse besonte se ishte me te meta ai prape citonte prej saj pjese te ndryshme.

Ja nje shembull 

Pali thote qe dhiata e vjeter eshte me te meta

7sepse, në qoftë se Besëlidhja e parë do të qe e patëmetë, nuk do të qe nevoja të kërkohej vend për një tjetër.
13 Duke thënë "një besëlidhje e re", ai e vjetëroi të parën; edhe ajo që vjetrohet dhe plaket është afër prishjes.(Letra e hebrejve 8)

Por ja nje shembull kur ai citon prej saj

Vetë Moisiu, në fakt, u tha etërve:Zoti, Perëndia juaj do të ngjallë për ju një profet si unë nga mesi i vëllezërve tuaj; dëgjojeni në të gjitha gjërat që ai do t'ju thotë!23 Dhe do të ndodhë që kushdo që nuk do ta dëgjojë atë profet, do të shkatërrohet në mes të popullit". (Veprat 3/20-21) Kjo thuhet tek (Zanafilla 18/15,18)

----------


## Xhemis

Si titullohej feja e Jezusit? Paqe apo krishterim?

Fjala Paqe ne hebraizem perkthehet Shalom eshte e njejta fjale qe themi ne muslimanet Selam.Edhe Jezusi e ka perdorur fjalen Selam aleikum ne gjuhen hebreje duke thene Shalom aleichem.


E ndërsa vetë Jezusi adhuronte Zotin në sexhde (me fytyrë në tokë) dhe i lutej Atij (Mateu26/39), krishterët sot bëjnë të kundërtën, adhurojnë Jezusin dhe i luten atij duke e kundërshtuar biblën.

(Shih (Romaket 1/25) {Ata e ndryshuan të vërtetën e Perëndisë në gënjeshtër dhe adhuruan dhe i shërbyen krijesës në vend të Krijuesit, që është i bekuar përjetë. Amen.}

Po kështu në asnjë vend në bibël Jezusi nuk e përmend emrin e fesë krishtere, ndërsa ajo merret si emërtim shumë kohë më vonë nga njerzit të cilët me vullnetin e tyre ia vendosën këtë emër në kundërshtim me mësimet e Zotit për të cilat thuhet në bibël.

"Dhe me kot më adhurojne duke mësuar doktrina qe janë urdherime nga njerzit(Mateu 15/9)"

Emri Krishterë asnjëherë nuk u përmend nga Jezusi megjithëse ju e dini që edhe emri Jezus dhe bibël janë emërtime greke të vendosura shumë kohë më vonë.

Emri i krishter përmendet në bibël shumë vite më vonë mbas largimit të Jezusit 

Këtu ne antioki nxenesit për herë të parë u quajtën te krishtere"( Veprat e apostujve) 11-26 );(Veprat e Apostujve 26:28);(Letra e I e Pjetrit 4:16)

Faktikisht njerzit e shpikën këtë emër në kundërshtim me fenë që la Jezusi.Të njëjta shpikje janë bërë tek të gjithë fetë të cilat emrat e tyre i kanë marrë nga predikuesit përveç fesë Islame.Budizmi e mori emrin nga Buda, Konficizmi nga Konfucio, Bektashizmi nga Haxhi Bektashi,dhe Krishtërimi nga fjala Krisht (greqisht) Mesia (hebraisht) i Vajosur (shqip).Megjithëse Islamin dëshirojnë ndonjëherë ta quajnë feja Muhamedane kjo nuk është e vleshme për arsye se emri Islam u emërua nga Zoti si fe për të gjithë profetët (Esh-shuara 13}.

Jezusi nuk e quajti fenë e Tij Krishtërim por e quajti "Paqe me Zotin" që në kuptimin teologjik do të ishte Islam.Pra Islami, Paqa me Zotin duke iu nënshtruar Atij ishte feja e gjithë profetëve për të cilën gjejmë shumë citime në dhiatën e vjetër dhe të re.

Paqe të madhe kanë ata që e duan ligjin tënd, dhe nuk ka asgjë që mund t'i rrëzojë.O Zot, unë shpresoj në shpëtimin tënd dhe i zbatoj në praktikë urdhërimet e tua.(Psalmet 119/120;165-166)

Do të ishte më mirë që dikush të mbështetej te forca ime për të bërë Paqe me Mua, po, për të bërë Paqe me Mua(Zotin)".(Isai 27/5)

Do të lidh me ta një besëlidhje Paqeje; do të jetë një besëlidhje e përjetshme me ta; do t`i bëj të qëndrueshëm, do t`i shumoj dhe do të vë shenjtëroren time në mes tyre përjetë.( Ezekieli 37/26) ose (Ezeikel 34/25)

Edhe sikur malet të zhvendoseshin dhe kodrat të luanin nga vendi, dashuria ime nuk do të largohet prej teje as besëlidhja e Paqes nuk do të hiqet, thotë Zoti, që ka dhëmbshuri për ty.(Isaia 54/10)

..dhe duke mbathur këmbët me gatishmërinë e ungjillit të Paqes, (Efesianëve - 6/15)

Sa të bukura janë mbi malet këmbët e lajmëtarit që sjell lajme të mira që njofton Paqen (Isai 52/7) .(Nahum 1/15). (Romaket 10/15)Feja e Jezusit ishte "Islami = Paqa me Zotin".

Unë(Jezusi) po ju lë Paqen, po ju jap paqen time: unë po jua jap, po jo si e jep bota; zemra juaj mos u trondittë dhe mos u frikësoftë.(↓Gjoni 14/27)

Sipas fjalës që ai u ka dhënë bijve të Izraelit, duke u shpallur Paqen me anë të Jezu Krishtit, (Veprat e apostujve 10-36)

Dhe ai (Jezusi) erdhi për t`ju shpallur Paqen, juve që ishit larg dhe atyre që ishin afër,(Efesianëve 2/17)

Pra Islami,feja e Paqes me Zotin do të triumfojë mbi thirrjen sataniste.Tani Perëndia e Paqes do ta dërmojë së shpejti Satananë nën këmbët tuaja.(Romaket 16/20)

Të gjitha kuptimet e fjalës Paqe në citimet e mësipërme janë për emrin e fesë dhe jo për atë që quhet paqe midis njerzve në gjendje mos lufte.Pikërisht argumenti që kjo fjalë do të thotë për fenë islame është verseti biblik (↑Gjoni 14/27).

Dashuria nuk ligshtohet kurrë; por profecitë shfuqizohen, gjuhët pushojnë dhe njohuria do të shfuqizohet,sepse ne njohim pjesërisht dhe profetizojmë pjesërisht.Por, kur të vijë përsosmëria, atëherë ajo që është e pjesshme do të shfuqizohet. I Korintesave 13/8-10)

Bibla kishte te meta dhe duhej të shfuqizohej.

sepse, në qoftë se Besëlidhja e parë do të qe e patëmetë, nuk do të qe nevoja të kërkohej vend për një të dytë.13 Ajo që vjetërohet dhe plaket është afër zhdukjes(Hebrejnjve 8/7,13)

Pra Përsosmëria vjen për të shfuqizuar.Dhe Jezusi nuk erdhi për të përsosur dhe shfuqizuar ai erdhi për të plotësuar sipas biblës.(Mateu 5:17)" Mos mendoni se unë erdha për të shfuqizuar ligjin ose profetët; unë nuk erdha për t’i shfuqizuar, po për t’i plotësuar."Përsosmëria Islame erdhi për shfuqizmin e besimeve të shpikura si thotë Zoti në kuran.

"Dhe sot Përsosa per ju dhuntitë e Mija dhe zgjodha per ju Islamin fe" (Maide 3)

Prandaj dhe bibla e profetizon Mekën e madhështore dhe ardhjen e profetit Muhamed a.s 

Sepse është shkruar se Abrahami pati dy bij: një nga shërbëtorja dhe tjetri nga e lira....Këto gjëra kanë një kuptim alegorik, sepse këto dy gra janë dy besëlidhje: një nga mali Sinai, që ngjiz për skllavëri, dhe është Agari.Dhe Agari është mali Sinai në Arabi dhe i përgjigjet Jeruzalemit të kohës së sotme(Mekës)...(Galatsve 4/22-25)

E për profetin Muhamed a.s thotë Jezusi.

7 Megjithatë unë ju them të vërtetën: është mirë për ju që unë të shkoj, sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk do të vijë te ju Ngushëlluesi; por, po shkova, unë do t`jua dërgoj. Dhe kur të ketë ardhur, ai do ta bindë botën për mëkat, për drejtësi dhe për gjykim. (Gjoni15/7-9)

Ngushulluesi në Shqip, Ahmadi në hebraisht.

E ky ngushullues që do të vinte mbas ikjes së Jezusit është pikërisht profeti Muhamed a.s me fenë Islame sipas biblës .(Shiko dhe Maide 19)

(Jeremia 28-9) Profeti qe profetizon Paqen kur fjala e tij te behet realitet do te njihet si profet i vertete i derguar prej Zotit

E Allahui madhëruar thotë në kuran famëlartë.

"Feja e pranueshme tek Zoti është Islami"(Ali Imran 19)."E kush kerkon fe tjetër përvec fesë islame atij kurrsesi nuk i pranohet (prej Zotit ) dhe ai ne boten tjeter eshte prej te deshperuarve"(Ali Imran 85) 


Ai ju percaktoi juve qarte ate fe (Islame) qe ia përcaktojë Nuhut dhe ate qe Ne ta shpallëm ty dhe me atë me të cilën e patëm porositur Ibrahimin ,Musain,dhe Isain(Jezusin)(Esh-Shuara 13}

----------


## Xhemis

*Monoteizmi ne bibel kunder trinitetit*

Bibla thote Zoti eshte Nje.

( Deuteronomi 4:39)"...Perendia eshte Zot ne qiell e ne loke. Si Ai nuk ka tjeter."19 Perëndia nuk është një njeri, që mund të gënjejë, as edhe bir njeriu që mund të pendohet. Kur ka thënë një gjë, nuk do ta bëjë? Ose kur ka shpallur një gjë, nuk do ta kryejë?(Numrat 23/19) “Po a eshte e vertete qe Perendia banon mbi toke?Ja, qiejt dhe qiejt e qiejve nuk mund te te nxene dhe aq me pak ky tempull qe kam ndertuar!”. (1 Mbreterve 8:27) 

(Deuteronomi 6:4)"Degjo 0 Izrael: Perendia,Zoti yne eshte Nje";

(Isaja 42:1011 )"...keshtu qe te me njohesh, te kuptosh e te besosh se une jam ai. Asnje Perendi nuk u krijua perpara meje dhe nuk do Ie kete nje te dyte me pas. Una dhe vetem une jam Perendia dhe perveç meje nuk ka Shpetimtar tjeter";

(Isaja 44:6):" Keshtu tha Perendia...Une jam i pari, dhe une jam i fundit; dhe vec; meje nuk ka Zot tjeter";

(Isaja 45:18): "Pasi kjo u tha nga Perendia qe krijoi qiejte; vete Zoti e krijoi dhe ndertoi boten dhe ate nuk e krijoi sa koti,nuk e ndertoi qa ta lera ta pabanuar: une jam Perendia dhe nuk ka tjeter."

Po keshtu mund ta shohesh: Deteronomi 4:35, Eksodi 8:10, II Samuel 7:22; Mbreterit I 8:23; Kronikat 117:20, Psallmet 86:8 20:6 dhe 113:5; Hazeja 13:4; Zekeria 14:9

"Dhe kjo është jeta e përjetshme, të të njohin ty të Vetmin Perëndi të vërtetë dhe Jezu Krishtin që ti ke dërguar.(Gjonit 17/ 3)

Jezusi i thote nxenesve qe Perendia eshte nje dhe i vetmi Zot dhe jo tre.

" Cili është I pari I të gjitë urdhërimeve? 29. Dhe Jezusi iu përgjigj: -Urdhërimi I parë I të gjithëve është: Dëgjo, o Izrael! Zoti, Perëndia ynë është I vetmi Zot. 30. Dhe, duaje Zotin, Perëndinë tënd me gjithë zemrën tënde, me gjithë shpirtin tënd, me të gjithë mëndien tënde e me të gjithë forcën tënde! Ky është I pari urdhërim.Markut 12/ 28-34:

Jezusi njofton per Zotin e tij dhe Zotin e dishepujve te tij

: "…por shko tek vëllezërit e mi dhe thuaj atyre se unë po ngjitem tek Ati im dhe Ati juaj, tek Perëndia im dhe Perëndia juaj."Gjonit 20/ 17)



Gjithashtu ndodhet në Bibël dhe në Teurat së Zoti nuk është njeri dhe argumentet se Zoti nuk është njeri janë:

Osea 11/ 9: "…sepse jam një Perëndi dhe jo një njeri…"

Sipas Jobit 9/ 32: "Në të vërtetë Ai nuk është njeri si unë, të cilit mund ti përgjigjemi dhe të dalim në gjyq bashkë."

Sipas Samuelit 1,15/ 29: "…dhe nuk do të pendohet sepse Ai nuk është njeri që të pendohet."

Kurse Jezusi ishte njeri dhe bir Njeriu

Argumentet se Jezusi ishte bir I njeriut janë:

Tek Ungjilli sipas Mateut 11/ 19: "Erdhi biri I njeriut që ha dhe pi."

Mateu 17/ 12 dhe 17/ 22: "17. …kështu edhe birit të njriut do ti duhet të vuajë prej tyre. 22. Por, ndërsa ata qëndronin në Galile, Jezusi u tha atyre: Biri I njeriut do të dorëzohet në duart e njerëzve."

Sipas Lukës 9/ 56: "…sepse biri I njeriut nuk erdhi për të shkatërruar shpirtrat e njerëzve…"

Luka 23/ 47: "Atëherë centurioni kur pa c'ndodhi përlëvdoi Perëndinë duke thënë: Me të vërtetë ky njeri ishte I drejtë."

Dhe se bibla deshmon qarte se Zoti nuk mund te shikohej ne kete bote.

Gjoni 1/ 18: "Askush se pa Perëndinë kurrë…"

----------


## Xhemis

*Kush eshte fryma(shpirti) e shenjte sipas bibles?*

 Fryma e shenjtë ose shpirti i shenjtë përmendet me shume kuptime të tjera në bibël.

“Fryma” si shpirt i njeriut.

Në bibël fjalën frymë e gjejmë dhe në kuptimin e shpirtit të njeriut.Për këtë dëshmojnë shumë versete biblike.Edhe pse në disa prej tyre thuhet “Fryma e Zotit” kjo nuk do të thotë se Zoti gjendet brenda njeriut.Kjo ka të njëjtin kuptim sikurse togëfjalëshi Toka e Zotit, Qielli i Zotit, Shpirti i Zotit(I krijuar prej Tij).Pra fryma nuk është pjesë e Zotit por është krijim i Tij dhe e veçcuar nga qënia e Tij.

A nuk e dini se trupi juaj është tempulli i Frymës së Shenjtë që është në ju, të cilin e keni nga Perëndia, dhe se nuk i përkitni vetvetes? (1 e Korintasve – 6/19)

"Nese fryma e perendise banon ne ju ju nuk jeni ne mish por ne fryme(Romaket 8/9).

"Zoti, Perëndia i frymëve të çdo mishi, le të caktojë mbi këtë asamble një njeri (Numrat – 27/16)

Por ata ranë përmbys me fytyrën për tokë dhe thanë: "O Perëndi, Perëndia i frymëve të çdo mishi”. (Numrat 16/22)

Ti fsheh fytyrën tënde dhe ata e humbasin fare; ti heq frymën, dhe ata vdesin duke u kthyer përsëri në pluhurin e tyre. Ti dërgon frymën tënde dhe ata krijohen, kështu ti ripërtërin faqen e dheut.(Psalmet 104/29-30)

Jobi e mori fjalën përsëri dhe tha: "Ashtu si rron Perëndia që më ka hequr të drejtën time dhe i Plotfuqishmi që më ka hidhëruar shpirtin,deri sa të ketë një frymë jete tek unë dhe të jetë fryma e Perëndisë në flegrat e hundës sime, (Jobi – 27/1-3)

Atëherë Zoti Perëndi formoi njeriun nga pluhuri i tokës, i fryu në vrimat e hundës një frymë(Shpirtin) jete, dhe njeriu u bë një qenie e gjallë.(Zanafilla 2/7)

22 Vdiq çdo gjë që ishte mbi tokën e thatë dhe që kishte frymë jete në vrimat e hundës(Zanafilla 7/22) 


“Fryma e shenjtë” si frymëzim profetik ose frymëzim hyjnor

Sipas biblës shumë prej profetëve dhe njerzve të mirë besimtarë janë dirigjuar ose janë mbushur me frymën e shenjtë.

67 Dhe Zakaria, ati i tij, u mbush me Frymën e Shenjtë dhe profetizoi, (Luka 1/67)

52 Dhe apostujt ishin mbushur me gëzim dhe me Frymën e Shenjtë (Veprat e apostujve – 13/52)

"Ne te vërtetë, Barnaba ishte njeri i shkathet i mbushur me shpirtin e shenjtë dhe me besim te gjallë".(Veprat e Apostujve /24)

Cfarë kuptimi i jep bibla në disa raste frymës së shënjtë !?Ajo personifikon frymëzimin me anë të cilit Zoti frymëzontë njerzit ose profetët.Ai i frymëzontë në dituri por dhe në veprime gojore ose veprime gjymtyrësh.

Dikujt, pra, i jepet, me anë të Frymës, fjalë diturie; një tjetri, sipas të po atij Frymë, fjalë njohurie; një tjetri besim”. (1 e Korintasve – 12/8-9)

Perëndinë adhuroje! Sepse dëshmia e Jezusit është frymë e profecisë (Zbulesa 19/10)

Por te njeriu ka një frymë, dhe është fryma i të Plotfuqishmit që i jep zgjuarsinë. (Jobi - 32/8)

Dhe e mbusha me Frymën e Perëndisë, me dituri, me zgjuarësi, me njohuri dhe çdo shkathtësi”.(Eksodi 31/3)

9 Atëherë Jozueu, bir i Nunit, u mbush me frymën e diturisë, (Ligj Përterirë 34/9)

Kështu, pra, edhe Fryma na ndihmon në dobësitë tona, sepse ne nuk dimë çfarë të kërkojmë në lutjet tona, sikurse duhet; por vetë Fryma ndërhyn për ne me psherëtima të patregueshme. Dhe ai që heton zemrat e di cila është mendja e Frymës, sepse ai ndërhyn për shenjtorët, sipas Perëndisë(Romaket 8/26-27)

Unë them të vërtetën në Krishtin, nuk gënjej dhe jep dëshmi me mua ndërgjegja ime me anë të Frymës së Shenjtë”(Romakëve – 9/1)


“Fryma e shenjtë” si Ëngjëll

Forma e kumunikimit midis Zotit dhe njeriut ka qenë e shumëllojshme.Së pari është forma e drejtëpërdrejtë që Zoti i foli Musait a.s.Së dyti është kumunikimi me anë të ëngjëllit Gabriel (Xhibril),Së treti me anë të frymëzimit në zemër dhe mendje dhe së fundmi vegimet që Zoti u jep në ëndërr profetëve osë njerzve besimtarë.

Pastaj Zoti tha: "Dëgjoni tani fjalët e mia! Në se ka një profet midis jush, unë, Zoti i bëhem i njohur atij në vegim, flas me të në ëndërr “(Numrat 12/6)

Dhe më tha: "Këto fjalë janë besnike dhe të vërteta; dhe Zoti, Perëndi i profetëve të shenjtë, dërgoi engjëllin e tij, për t'u treguar shërbëtorëve të tij gjërat që duhet të ndodhin për së shpejti.(Zbulesa 22/6)

Atëherë, pse u dha ligji? Ai u shtua për shkak të shkeljeve, deri sa të vinte pasardhja së cilës i qe bërë premtimi; dhe ky ligj u shpall nëpërmjet engjëjve, me anë të një ndërmjetësi. (Galatasve 3/19)

.. Jezusit, Ndërmjetësittë Besëlidhjes së re,.(Hebrejve 12/24)

.. se si Perëndia vajosi me Frymën e Shenjtë dhe me fuqi Jezusin prej Nazareti, i cili e përshkoi vendin duke bërë mirë dhe duke shëruar të gjithë ata që ishin të pushtuar nga djalli, sepse Perëndia ishte me të.(Veprat e Apostujve – 10/38)

Ne i patëm dhënë Musait librin dhe pas tij patëm dërguar shumë pejgamberë. Isait, birit të Merjemës i dhamë argumente (mrekulli) dhe e fuqizuam me (xhibrilin) shpirtin e shenjtë.(Bekare 87)

Profetët janë ngarkuar dhe shtyrë nga fryma e shenjtë(Ëngjëlli) për të bërë profeci.

Sepse asnjë profeci nuk ka ardhur nga vullneti i njeriut, por njerëzit e shenjtë të Perëndisë kanë folur, të shtyrë nga Fryma e Shenjtë.(2 e Pjetrit – 1/21)

Sapo arritën atje në kodër, një grup profetësh i doli përpara; atëherë ai u ngarkua nga Fryma e Perëndisë dhe filloi të bëjë profeci në mes tyre. (1 Samuel 10/10)

Fryma e shenjtë u dërgua tek profeti Isaia.

"Mirë u foli Fryma e Shenjtë me anë të profetit Isaiaetërve tanë, duke thënë: "Shko tek ai popull dhe i thuaj: "Do të dëgjoni, por nuk do të merrni vesh, do të vështroni, por nuk do të shikoni; (Veprat e apostujve – 28/25-26)

Fryma e shenjtë u dërgua tek profeti David a.s

"Vëllezër, ishte e nevojshme që të përmbushej ky Shkrim, të cilin Fryma e Shenjtë e parafoli me anë të gojës së Davidit në lidhje me Judën, i cili u bë prijës i atyre që e kapën Jezusin. (Veprat e apostujve 1/16)

Fryma e shenjtë u dërgua tek profeti Moisi a.s

35 Atë Moisiun që e kishin refuzuar, duke thënë: "Kush të vuri ty të parë dhe gjykatës?", po atë u dërgoi Perëndia si kryetar dhe çlirues me anë të engjëllit që i ishte shfaqur në ferrishte.Ai i nxori jashtë, duke kryer shenja e mrekulli në vendin e Egjiptit, në Detin e Kuq dhe në shkretirë për dyzet vjet.Ky është ai Moisi që u tha bijve të Izraelit: "Zoti, Perëndia juaj do të nxjerrë për ju, nga mesi i vëllezërve tuaj, një profet si mua. Dëgjojeni!".Ky është ai që në kuvend, në shkretëtirë,ishte me engjëllin që i fliste mbi malin Sinai dhe me etërit tanë; dhe mori fjalët e jetës për të na e përçuar neve.(Veprat 7/35-38)

Ëngjëlli që përmendet në vërsetin e mësipërm përmendet në bibël me shprehjen “frymën e tij të shenjtë”.

Në çdo hidhërim të tyre ai u hidhërua, dhe Engjëlli i pranisë së tij i shpëtoi; me dashurinë dhe dhembshurinë e tij i çliroi, i lartoi dhe u solli tërë ditët e së kaluarës.Por ata u rebeluan dhe e trishtuan Frymën e tij të shenjtë; prandaj ai u bë armiku i tyre dhe luftoi kundër tyre. Ku është ai që vinte në mes tyre Frymën e tij të shenjtë.(Isaia 63/9-11)Por, kur i thirrëm Zotit, ai e dëgjoi zërin tonë dhe dërgoi një Engjëll dhe na nxori nga Egjipti(Numrat 20/16)

Po kështu dhe në një pjesë të biblës emri engjëll përmendet me mbiemrin i shenjtë.

Është lajmëruar në mënyrë hyjnore nga një engjëll i shenjtë të të thërrasë ty në shtëpinë e tij për të dëgjuar fjalët që ke për t'i thënë".(Veprat 10/22)


Në të gjitha këto versete pamë se Zoti dërgontë “frymën e tij të shenjtë” për ti shpallur profetëve mesazhe dhe mrekulli.Fryma e shenjtë sipas biblës në këto raste ishin ëngjëjt e Zotit ose kryeëngjëlli Gabriel i cili u dërgohej shpesh herë profetëve dhe njerzve besimtarë.

po, ndërsa unë po flisja akoma në lutje, ai njeri, Gabrieli, që e kisha parë në vegim në fillim, i dërguar me fluturim të shpejtë, më arriti në orën e blatimit të mbrëmjes. Ai më mësoi, më foli dhe më tha: "Unë kam ardhur tani, o Daniel, që të të vë në gjendje të kuptosh.(Daniel 9/21-22)

19 Dhe engjëlli, duke iu përgjigjur, i tha: "Unë jam Gabrieli që rri në prani të Perëndisë, dhe më kanë dërguar që të flas me ty dhe të të njoftoj këto lajme të mira.24 Dhe, pas atyre ditëve Elizabeta, gruaja e tij, u ngjiz; dhe u fsheh pesë muaj dhe thoshte(Luka 1/19,24)

26 Në muajin e gjashtë, engjëlli Gabriel u dërgua nga Perëndia në një qytet të Galilesë, që quhej Nazaret, 27 te një e virgjër, që ishte e fejuar me një njeri që quhej Jozef, nga shtëpia e Davidit; dhe emri i virgjëreshës ishte Maria.(Luka 1/26-27)

Dhe se fjala Frymë në shumë raste të biblës përmendet për të indetifikuar engjëjt këto krijesa të mrekullueshme që i binden Zotit pa hezitim.Ne do të përmendim disa pjesë biblike për të treguar se fjala “Frymë” është unike me fjalën “Engjëll”.

Hir për ju dhe paqe nga ana e atij që është dhe që ishte dhe që do të vijë; edhe nga të shtatë frymërat që janë përpara fronit të tij, (Zbulesa 1/4)

"Dhe engjëllit të kishës në Sardë shkruaji: këto gjëra thotë ai që ka të shtatë Frymërat e Perëndisë dhe të shtatë yjet. Unë i di veprat e tua; ti ke emrin se jeton, por je i vdekur. (Zbulesa 3/1)

Këto frymëra përmendet në bibël se janë shtatë engjëj.Edhe kur ai hapi vulën e shtatë, në qiell u bë heshtje për rreth gjysmë orë. Dhe unë i pashë të shtatë engjëjt që qëndrojnë përpara Perëndisë, dhe atyre u dha shtatë bori. (Zbulesa 8/1-2)

Kurse për engjëjt thotë: "Engjëjt e vet ai i bën erëra, dhe shërbenjësit e tij flakë zjarri";Dhe cilit nga engjëjt i tha ndonjë herë: "Rri në të djathtën time, gjersa t'i vë armiqtë e tu shtroje të këmbëve të tua"?..A nuk janë ata të gjithë frymëra shërbenjës, që dërgohen për të shërbyer për të mirën e atyre që kanë për të trashëguar shpëtimin? (Hebrejve 1/7,13-14)

Një frymë ose një Engjëll

"Ne nuk gjejmë asgjë të keqe te ky njeri; dhe nëse i ka folur një frymë ose një engjëll të mos luftojmë kundër Perëndisë".(Veprat e apostujve 23/9)

Po kështu dhe togë fjalëshi “Ati, Biri, Shpirti i shenjtë” në një vend tjetër të biblës zëvëndësohet me togëfjalëshin “Ati, Biri, Engjëlli ”.

Pagezojini ne emert e Atit, te birit e te Shpirtit te shenjte." Mateut (28/19)"Por askush nuk e di diten as oren kur do te ndodh kjo askush, as engjell ne qiell, as biri, vetemAti e di." (Marku 13/32)

“Fryma” si fjalë e Zotit

Fryma e Perëndisë më ka krijuar dhe fryma e të Plotfuqishmit më jep jetë (Jobi – 33/4)

Me frymën e Perëndisë formohet akulli dhe shtrirja e ujërave tërhiqet. I ngarkon retë e dendura me lagështirë dhe i shpërndan larg retë e tij dritëplota.Ato enden në qiell kudo, duke ndryshuar drejtimin në bazë të drejtimit të tij, për të kryer çfarëdo gjë që Ai urdhëron mbi faqen e tokës së banuar.I dërgon o për dënim, o për tokën e tij o për mirësi.(Jobi 37/10-13)

17 Merrni edhe përkrenaren e shpëtimit dhe shpatën e Frymës, që është fjala e Perëndisë (Efesianëve – 6/17)

" "Qiejt u bënë me anë të fjalës së Zotit; dhe tërë ushtria e tyre me anë të frymës së gojës së tij "(Jobi 26:13)

4 Por ai, duke iu përgjigjur, tha: "Është shkruar: "Njeriu nuk rron vetëm me bukë, por me çdo fjalë që del nga goja e Perëndisë"".(Mateu 4). 

Pikërisht edhe pse i shpjeguam të gjithë domthëniet që bibla ka për kuptimin dhe simbolizimin e frymës, ose frymës së shenjtë si shpirt i njeriut, frymëzim, Ëngjëll ose fjalë e Zotit ne donim të tregonim se Jezusi u krijua me urdhërin e e Fjalës së Zotit “Bëhu” të cilën do ta analizojmë më poshtë dhe për këtë Ai dërgoi engjëjt e tij si robër sikurse i dërgon për erërat, retë dhe dukuritë e tjera natyrore.Gjithashtu Zoti e frymëzoi Jezusin që në vogli dhe e bëri atë profet për të shpëtuar popullin hebre.

Ndërsa gabimi kristianëve është se ato i referohen verseteve biblike të Gjonit për krijimin e Jezusit dhe se devijojnë nga kuptimi dhe domethënia e tyre e saktë .


Në fillim ishte Fjala dhe Fjala ishte me Perëndinë, dhe Fjala ishte Perëndi.Ai (fjala) ishte në fillim me Perëndinë.Të gjitha gjërat u bënë me anë të tij (fjala), dhe pa atë nuk u bë asnjë nga ato që u bënë.Në atë ishte jeta, dhe jeta ishte drita e njerëzve.Dhe drita shkëlqen në errësirë dhe errësira nuk e kuptoi.Ai (fjala) ishte në botë, dhe bota u krijua me anë të tij, por bota nuk e njohuDhe Fjala u bë mish dhe banoi ndër ne; dhe ne soditëm lavdinë e tij, si lavdia e të vetëmlindurit prej Atit, plot hir e të vërtetë.Gjoni dëshmoi për të dhe thirri duke thënë: "Ky është ai, për të cilin thashë: "Ai që vjen pas meje më ka paraprirë, sepse ishte përpara meje""..(Gjoni 1/1-5,10,14-15)

Këto janë versetet biblike të cilët kristianët I marrin për bazë për ta konsideruar Jezusin si Zot dhe se Ai paska krijuar gjithcka duke dalë kështu terësisht nga kuptimi dhe llogjika që të cojnë këto versete.Ne ti analizojmë këto versete duke i shpjeguar me versete të tjerë biblikë ose me mendime të vetë kristianëve.

“Në fillim ishte Fjala dhe Fjala ishte me Perëndinë”

Ky ajet tregon qartë për cilësinë e Zotit se Ai flet me fjalë dhe se cilësia e të folurit të Tij dhe Fjalët e Tij kanë qenë të përhershme në Qënien e Tij Madhështore.Ai I përdorte fjalët e Tij për të krijuar, për të urdhëruar Engjëjt, për të folur me profetët drejtëpërsëdrejti (Mosiu) ose me anë të fjalëve të Tij të zbriste ligje dhe libra hyjnorë për të mësuar njerzimi.

“dhe Fjala ishte Perëndi”

Disa teologë kristianë mendojnë se përkthimi i këtij verseti është i gabueshëm.Psh The bible 1935 An AmerikanTranslation nga J.M.P Smith dhe E.J. Goodspeed, Cikago shkruan se përkthimi i këtij verseti vjen në këtë formë.

“Dhe fjala ishte hyjnore”

Pra tregon se Fjala ishte cilësi e Zotit. “Dhe Fjala ishte e Perëndisë”

Në greqisht ky verset shkruhet (“Kai the-os en ho lo’gos”) që në kuptimin gjuhësor do të shpjegohej kështu.Fjala greke Theos është një emër kallzuesor në numrin njëjës që ndodhet para foljes dhe nuk paraprihet nga nyja shquese.Është e një Theos pa nyjën shquese.Zoti me të cilin Fjala ishte në fillim është përshkruar këtu nga shprehja greke Theos i paraprirë nga nyja shquese “Ho”.Pra është një Theos I nyjëzuar.Ndërtimi9 I nyjëzuar I emrit thekson identitet, një personalitet, ndërsa një emër kallëzuesor në numrin njëjës pa nyjën shquese, që paraprin foljen, thekson një cilësi të dikujt.Prandaj pohimi I Gjonit se Fjala ose Logosi ishte Perëndi ose i ngjashëm me të nuk do të thotë se ajo ishte vetë Zoti a me të cilin ishte, por shpreh një cilësi të fjalës Logos por nuk e indetifikon atë me vetë Zotin.(Shkëputur prej biblës “Shkrimet e Krishtere Greke”, përkthimi Bota e re, Maj 2000)

Prandaj më pas thuhet në bibël

2 Ai (fjala) ishte në fillim me Perëndinë.3 Të gjitha gjërat u bënë me anë të tij (fjala), dhe pa atë nuk u bë asnjë nga ato që u bënë.(Gjoni 1)

Pra cilësia e të folurës me Fjalë e Zotit ishte që në fillim si cilësi në Qënien e Tij.Fakti që të gjithë krijesat u krijuan prej saj sipas Gjonit tregon se Fjala e Zotit ishte urdhëri i Tij me Fjalë “Bëhu” sic thuhet tek zanafilla dhe zbulesa .

“Zoti tha u befte drita e drita u bë ““Pastaj Përëndia tha: "Le të jetë një kupë qiellore mes ujërave, që t`i ndajë ujërat nga ujërat".Pastaj Përëndia tha: "Të mbushen ujërat nga një numër i madh qeniesh të gjalla dhe të fluturojnë zogjtë lart mbi tokë nëpër hapësirën e madhe të kupës qiellorePastaj Përëndia tha: "Të prodhojë toka qenie të gjalla sipas llojit të tyre: kafshë, rrëshqanorë dhe bisha të tokës, simbas llojit të tyre". (Zanafilla 1)

.. Doli një zë i madh nga tempulli i qiellit, nga froni, duke thënë: "U bë".Atëherë shkrepën zëra bubullima dhe vetëtima, dhe u bë një tërmet i madh, që i tillë nuk ishte bërë qëkurse u bënë njerëzit mbi tokë, një tërmet kaq fort i madh.(zbulesa 16/17-18)

Që krijesat u krijuan nga urdhëri I Zotit me anë të fjalës së Tij e dëshmojnë dhe versete të tjera biblike.

"Qiejt u bënë me anë të fjalës së Zotit; dhe tërë ushtria e tyre me anë të frymës së gojës së tij "" (Psalmet. 33/6). 

5 Sepse ata me dashje harruan se nëpërmjet fjalës së Perëndisë qiejt vinin në eksistencë shumë kohë më parë, dhe se toka doli nga uji dhe u sajua nëpërmjet ujit,për shkak të të cilit bota e atëhershme u mbulua nga uji dhe humbi,ndërsa qiejt dhe dheu i sotshëm janë ruajtur nga e njëjta fjalë për zjarrin, të rezervuar për ditën e gjyqit dhe të humbjes së njerëzve të pabesë. (2 e Pjetrit 3/5-7)

“Të gjitha gjërat u bënë me anë të tij” (fjala)“dhe bota u krijua me anë të tij”(fjalës)(Gjoni 1)

Me anë të besimit ne kuptojmë se bota është ndërtuar me fjalën e Perëndisë, sa që ato që shihen nuk u bënë prej gjërave që shihen. (Hebrenjve 11/3)

----------


## Xhemis

*Falja e gjynafeve per shkak te kryqezimit!?*

Ka nje hile te madhe cifute ne bibel dhe ne historine e Jezusit, shume pak krishtere e kane kuptuar sidomos keto brezi sotem as qe behet fjale qe e kuptojne.

Cifutet planfikuan ta vrisnin Jezusin nga frika e romakeve se mos i masakronin hebrejte per shkak te Jezusit, shikoje planin e tyre

Atëherë krerët e priftërinjve dhe farisenjtë mblodhën sinedrin dhe thanë: "Ç'të bëjmë? Ky njeri po bën shumë shenja. Po ta lëmë të vazhdojë kështu, të gjithë do të besojnë në të, do të vijnë Romakët dhe do të shkatërrojnë vendin dhe kombin tonë". Por një nga ata, Kajafa, që ishte kryeprifti i atij viti, u tha atyre: "Ju nuk kuptoni asgjë; dhe as nuk e konceptoni se është e leverdishme për ne që të vdesë vetëm një njeri për popullin, dhe të mos humbasë gjithë kombi". Por këtë ai nuk e tha nga vetja; por, duke qenë kryeprift i atij viti, profetizoi se Jezusi duhej të vdiste për kombin, dhe as nuk e konceptoni se është e leverdishme për ne që të vdesë vetëm një njeri për popullin, dhe të mos humbasë gjithë kombi", por edhe për t'i mbledhur në një, robtë e Perëndisë që ishin të shpërndarë. Që nga ajo ditë, pra, ata vendosën ta vrasin. (Gjon 11/47-53)

Dhe mbas ketij planifikimi ato bashkepunuan me romaket

20 Por krerët e priftërinjve dhe pleqtë ia mbushën mendjan turmës që të kërkonte Barabën, dhe Jezusi të vritej.21 Dhe guvernatori duke vazhduar u tha atyre: "Cilin nga të dy doni që t'ju liroj?". Ata thanë: "Barabën!".22 Pilati u tha atyre: "Ç'të bëj, pra, me Jezusin, që quhet Krisht?". Të gjithë i thanë: "Të kryqëzohet!".23 Por guvernatori tha: "Po ç'të keqe ka bërë?". Mirëpo ata po bërtisnin edhe më fort: "Të kryqëzohet!".24 Atëherë Pilati, duke parë se nuk po arrinte gjë, madje se trazimi po shtohej gjithnjë e më shumë, mori ujë dhe i lau duart para turmës, duke thënë: "Unë jam i pafaj për gjakun e këtij të drejti; mendojeni ju".25 Dhe gjithë populli duke u përgjigjur tha: "Le të jetë gjaku i tij mbi ne dhe mbi fëmijët tanë!".26 Atëherë ai ua liroi atyre Barabën; dhe mbasi e fshikulloi Jezusin, ua dorëzoi, që të kryqëzohet.(Mateu 27/20-26)

Me vone cifutet mbasi bashkepunua me romaket per kete ceshtje atehere futen Palin nje farise i sektit hebre qe te fusi ne bibel 60 letra dhe qe te nxjerri teorine, se arsyeja qe Jezusin e vrane hebrejte dhe romaket ishte sepse ai kishte ardhur per te sakrifikuar veten e tij per popullin hebre me qellim qe populli hebre ti faleshin mekatet e vrasjes se profeteve te tjere si zekerias, gjon pagesorin etj.

Ja dhe teoria e Palit

Ai vet i barti mëkatet tona në trupin e tij mbi drurin e kryqit që ne, të vdekur për mëkate, të rrojmë për drejtësi; dhe me mallkimin e tij ju u shëruat (1 e Pjetrit 2/24)

Jo vetem kaq por e quajti dhe te mallkuar 

Krishti na shpengoi nga mallkimi i ligjit, sepse u bë mallkim për ne (duke qenë se është shkruar: ``I mallkuar është kushdo që varet në dru``(Galatasve 3/13)

Kurse per hebrejte dhe mekatet e tyre bibla tha qe jane te mallkuar

Mos vallë ndonjë nga krerët ose nga farisenjtë besoi në të? Por kjo turmë, që nuk e njeh ligjin,është e mallkuar".(Gjoni 7/48-49)


Kurse Jezusi nuk tha qe hebrejve do ti falen mekatet por qe do ti kerkohet llogari atyre per mekatet e bera 

Duke vepruar në këtë mënyrë, ju dëshmoni se i miratoni veprat e etërve tuaj; në fakt ata vranë profetët dhe ju ndërtoni varret e tyre. Për këtë arsye edhe urtësia e Perëndisë tha: "Unë do t'u dërgoj profetë dhe apostuj, dhe ata do të vrasin disa prej tyre kurse të tjerët do t'i përndjekin", me qëllim që këtij brezi t'i kërkohet llogari për gjakun e të gjithë profetëve, i cili u derdh që nga krijimi i botës: nga gjaku i Abelit deri te gjaku i Zakarias, që u vra ndërmjet altarit dhe tempullit; po, unë po ju them, se këtij brezi do t'i kërkohet llogari. .(Luka 11/48-51)


A ka te drejte krishteri ti padise hebrejte? A jane hebrejte e kesaj kohe fajtore?

Sipas bibles ato pranuan fajin 

25 Dhe gjithë populli duke u përgjigjur tha: "Le të jetë gjaku i tij mbi ne dhe mbi fëmijët tanë!"..(Mateu 27/20-26)



Kristianet besojne se Jezusi u kryqezua per ti falur mekatet hebrejve.Nderkohe qe bibla thote te kunderten

Jezusi thote

Dhe ai u tha atyre: "Juve u është dhënë të njihni misterin e mbretërisë së Perëndisë; kurse atyre(Hebrejve) që janë përjashta të gjitha këto jepen me shëmbëlltyra, që: "Duke parë, të shohin, por të mos vën re; edhe duke dëgjuar, të dëgjojnë, por të mos kuptojnë, se mos pendohen dhe mëkatet u falen""..(Luka 8/11-12), (Marku 4- 2,10-13, 33)

1)Pse Jezusi u fliste hebrejve me shembelltyra qe mos kuptonin dhe mos shikonin?2)Pse ai nuk donte qe te degjonin ato qe ai thoshte?3)Pse ai nuk donte qe te pendoheshin dhe tu faleshin mekatet hebrejve?


Bibla tregon se falja e mekateve behet me pendim prandaj Jezusi thote "se mos pendohen dhe mëkatet u falen".

Po keshtu dhe ne disa pjese te tjera biblike vjen se mekatet falen me pendim dhe largim nga veprat e keqija.4 Gjoni erdhi në shkretëtirë duke pagëzuar dhe duke predikuar një pagëzim pendese për faljen e mëkateve(Marku 1)


16 Atëhërë skribët dhe farisenjtë, duke e parë se po hante me tagrambledhës dhe me mëkatarë, u thanë dishepujve të tij: "Qysh ha dhe pi ai bashkë me tagrambledhës e me mëkatarë?".17 Dhe Jezusi, kur e dëgjoi, u tha atyre: "Nuk janë të shëndoshet që kanë nevojë për mjekun, por të sëmurët; unë nuk erdha për të thirrur të drejtët, pormëkatarët për pendim.(marku 2)

Në emër të tij do të predikohet ndër të gjithë popujt, duke filluar prej Jerusalemit, pendimi dhe falja e mëkateve. Ju jeni dëshmitarët e kësaj gjëje"' (Luka 24; 36- 47)

Prandaj Gjon Pagezori(Jahja) dhe Jezusi predikuan falje mekatesh duke u penduar per veprat e kryera me pare.Nje tjeter mynyre ishte qe kur nje popull besonte profetin e ardhur atehere ky besim ishte shkak qe mekatet mepareshme tiu faleshin..Sikurse eshte falje mekatesh kur dikush pranoni fene dhe largohet nga mosbesimi, idhujtarite dhe moszbatimi i ligjeve te Zotit.

Atëherë i tha gruas:“Të janë falur mëkatet!”Ata që ishin në tryezë me të, filluan të mendonin me vete: “Kush është ky që po fal edhe mëkatet?!”Por ai i tha gruas:“Besimi yt të shpëtoi. Shko në paqe!” (Luka 7; 48-50)

Ne versetin lart Jezusi tregon qarte se besimi tek nje profet i Zotit eshte ai qe e shpetoi dhe e beri qe ti falen mekatet.Si i kerkohet falje Zotit per mekatet dhe moslejimi i mburrjes me vepra te mira?


9 Ai tha edhe këtë shëmbëlltyre për disa që pretendonin se ishin të drejtë dhe i përbuznin të tjerët.10 "Dy njerëz u ngjitën në tempull për t'u lutur; njëri ishte farise dhe tjetri tagrambledhës.11 Fariseu rrinte në këmbë dhe lutej në vetvete kështu: "O Perëndi, të falënderoj që nuk jam si njerëzit e tjerë, grabitqarë, të padrejtë, kurorëshkelës, dhe as si ai tagrambledhës.12 Unë agjëroj dy herë në javë dhe paguaj të dhjetën e gjithçkaje që kam".13 Kurse tagrambledhësi rrinte larg dhe as që guxonte t'i çonte sytë drejt qiellit; por rrihte kraharorin e vet duke thënë: "O Perëndi, ji i mëshirshëm ndaj mua mëkatarit".14 Dhe unë po ju them se ky, dhe jo tjetri, u kthye në shtëpinë e vet i shfajësuar; sepse kushdo që lartohet do të ulet, dhe kush ulet, do të lartohet".(luka 18)

Femijet jane pa mekate

15 I prunë edhe disa fëmijë të vegjël që t'i prekte; por dishepujt, kur panë këtë, i qortuan.16 Atëherë Jezusi i thirri fëmijët pranë vetes dhe tha: "I lini fëmijët e vegjël të vijnë tek unë dhe mos i pengoni, sepse e tyre është mbretëria e Perëndisë.17 Në të vërtetë po ju them se ai që nuk e pranon mbretërinë e Perëndisë si një fëmijë i vogël, nuk do të hyjë atje".(luka 18)


Pse lindi teoria e larjes se mekatit me ane te kryqezimit?

Hebrejte dredhi beres perhere me profetet e Zotit planifikuan para se te ngjitej ne qiell Jezusi se duhet qe ti thonin njerzve se Jezusi do vdese per kombin dhe mekatete e tij.Pra pretendimi se Jezusi vdiq ne kryq per mekatet e njerzve ishte shpikje hebreje para se Jezusi te ngjitej ne qiell dhe se ai kurre nuk e tha se do kryqezohej me vetedeshire per mekatet e njerzve perkundrazi ai ua beri te qarte hebrejve se ato do mernin mekatet e vrasjes se gjithe profeteve.


47 Atëherë krerët e priftërinjve dhe farisenjtë mblodhën sinedrin dhe thanë: "Ç'të bëjmë? Ky njeri po bën shumë shenja. 48 Po ta lëmë të vazhdojë kështu, të gjithë do të besojnë në të, do të vijnë Romakët dhe do të shkatërrojnë vendin dhe kombin tonë". 49 Por një nga ata, Kajafa, që ishte kryeprifti i atij viti, u tha atyre: "Ju nuk kuptoni asgjë; 50 dhe as nuk e konceptoni se është e leverdishme për ne që të vdesë vetëm një njeri për popullin, dhe të mos humbasë gjithë kombi".51 Por këtë ai nuk e tha nga vetja; por, duke qenë kryeprift i atij viti, profetizoi se Jezusi duhej të vdiste për kombin, dhe as nuk e konceptoni se është e leverdishme për ne që të vdesë vetëm një njeri për popullin, dhe të mos humbasë gjithë kombi". Por këtë ai nuk e tha nga vetja; por, duke qenë kryeprift i atij viti, profetizoi se Jezusi duhej të vdiste për kombin, dhe jo vetëm për kombin, por edhe për t'i mbledhur në një, robtë e Perëndisë që ishin të shpërndarë. Që nga ajo ditë, pra, ata vendosën ta vrasin. (Gjon 11/47-53)

Si mund ti falej mekatit ketij populli kur nderkohe ato mes profetit te nderuar te Zotit, (Jezusit), dhe hajdutit, Baraba, ata zgjodhen Baraben dhe e mohuan dhe e lane Jezusin.Dhe jo vetem kaq por zgjodhen dhe te mbajne mbi supe mekatet e vrasjes se Jezusit deri ne gjykimin e tyre ne boten tjeter.


20 Por krerët e priftërinjve dhe pleqtë ia mbushën mendjan turmës që të kërkonte Barabën, dhe Jezusi të vritej.21 Dhe guvernatori duke vazhduar u tha atyre: "Cilin nga të dy doni që t'ju liroj?". Ata thanë: "Barabën!".22 Pilati u tha atyre: "Ç'të bëj, pra, me Jezusin, që quhet Krisht?". Të gjithë i thanë: "Të kryqëzohet!".23 Por guvernatori tha: "Po ç'të keqe ka bërë?". Mirëpo ata po bërtisnin edhe më fort: "Të kryqëzohet!".24 Atëherë Pilati, duke parë se nuk po arrinte gjë, madje se trazimi po shtohej gjithnjë e më shumë, mori ujë dhe i lau duart para turmës, duke thënë: "Unë jam i pafaj për gjakun e këtij të drejti; mendojeni ju".25 Dhe gjithë populli duke u përgjigjur tha: "Le të jetë gjaku i tij mbi ne dhe mbi fëmijët tanë!".26 Atëherë ai ua liroi atyre Barabën; dhe mbasi e fshikulloi Jezusin, ua dorëzoi, që të kryqëzohet.(Mateu 27/20-26)

Nga ky verset biblik konkludojme se hebrejte dhe femijet e tyre do mbajne ne shpatulla deri ne diten e kijametit tentativen dhe planifikimin e vrasjes se Jezusit. Per kete dhe Jezusi profetizoi .


Duke vepruar në këtë mënyrë, ju dëshmoni se i miratoni veprat e etërve tuaj; në fakt ata vranë profetët dhe ju ndërtoni varret e tyre. Për këtë arsye edhe urtësia e Perëndisë tha: "Unë do t'u dërgoj profetë dhe apostuj, dhe ata do të vrasin disa prej tyre kurse të tjerët do t'i përndjekin", me qëllim që këtij brezi t'i kërkohet llogari për gjakun e të gjithë profetëve, i cili u derdh që nga krijimi i botës: nga gjaku i Abelit deri te gjaku i Zakarias, që u vra ndërmjet altarit dhe tempullit; po, unë po ju them, se këtij brezi do t'i kërkohet llogari. .(Luka 11/48-51)

Pra Jezusi foli per llogari dhe denim per to dhe jo per falje mekatesh.


Mjerë ju, o skribë dhe farisenj hipokritë! Sepse ndërtoni varrezat e profetëve dhe zbukuroni monumentet e të drejtëve, dhe thoni: "Po të kishim jetuar në kohën e etërve tanë, nuk do të kishim bashkëpunuar me ta në vrasjen e profetëve". Duke folur kështu, ju dëshmoni kundër vetes suaj, se jeni bijtë e atyre që vranë profetët. Ju e kaloni masën e etërve tuaj! O gjarpërinj, o pjellë nëpërkash! Si do t'i shpëtoni gjykimit të gehenas(Xhehenemit)(Mateu 23/29-33)

Jezusi gjithashtu profetizoi se diten e gjykimit, populli homoseksual i Sadomes dhe Gamorres do te denohet me pak se cdo denohet populli hebre.

Dhe në të vërtetë po ju them se ditën e gjyqit, vendi i Sodomës dhe i Gomorës do të trajtohet me më shumë tolerancë se ai qytet(Juruzalemi).(Mateu 10/15)


Ndersa Pali ishte ai qe permbushi misionin e perhapjes se teorise se Jezusi vdiq per kombin hebre.

Ai(Jezusi) e zhvlerësoi dokumentin e urdhërimeve, që ishte kundër nesh dhe ishte kundërshtar, dhe e hoqi nga mesi duke mbërthyer në kryq (Kolosianëve 2/14)


Pse e beri Pali kete? Qe njerzit me pa vlere te shenjteroheshin dhe te shfaqesoheshin per mekatet e tyre duke future ketu hebrejte.

A nuk e dini ju se të padrejtët nuk do të trashëgojnë mbretërinë e Perëndisë? Mos u gënjeni: as kurvarët, as idhujtarët, as shkelësit e kurorës, as të zhburrëruarit, as homoseksualët, as vjedhësit, as lakmuesit, as pijanecët, as përqeshësit, as grabitësit nuk do të trashëgojnë mbretërinë e Perëndisë. Dhe të tillë ishit disa nga ju; por u latë, por u shenjtëruat, por u shfajësuat në emër të Jezusit dhe me anë të Frymës së Perëndisë tonë.(1 e Korintasve 6/9-11)


Pastaj Pali e quajti Jezusin te mallkuar duke shpenguar hebrejte nga mallkimi qe ato kishn marre prej gjuhes se profeteve.

Krishti na shpengoi nga mallkimi i ligjit, sepse u be mallkim per ne (duke qene se eshte shkruar: "I mallkuar eshte kushdo qe varet mbi dru") – (Galatasve 3/13)

Si mund te themi sikurse thote bibla qe Jezusi u mallkua per tiu falur mekatet cifuteve hebrenj?

Ai vet i barti mëkatet tona në trupin e tij mbi drurin e kryqit që ne, të vdekur për mëkate, të rrojmë për drejtësi; dhe me mallkimin e tij ju u shëruat (1 e Pjetrit 2/24)


Sipas bibles njerzit mund te gabojne ne perceptimin e se vertetes prandaj ato do gjykohen sipas asaj qe kane besuar dhe kane vepruar.

Ardhja e atij të paudhi do të bëhet me anë të veprimit të Satanit, bashkë me çudira, shenja dhe mrrekullish të rreme,dhe nga çdo mashtrim ligësie për ata që humbin, sepse nuk pranuan ta duan të vërtetën për të qenë të shpëtuar. E prandaj Perëndia do t'u dërgojë atyre një gënjim që do t'i bëjë të gabojnë, që t'i besojnë gënjeshtrës,që të dënohen të gjithë ata që nuk i besuan së vërtetës, por përqafuan ligësinë! (2 e Thesalonikasve 2/9-12)

Ne versetin e meposhtem tregohet se nese dikujt i vjen e verteta dhe ai e refuzon ate atehere ai nuk shfaqesohet sikurse mund te shfaqesohej nje person qe nuk i ka ardhur informacioni per profetet e Zotit ose per te verteten.

41 Jezusi u përgjigj atyre: "Po të ishit të verbër, nuk do të kishit asnjë mëkat; por tani thoni: "Ne shohim", prandaj mëkati juaj mbetet".(Gjoni 9)

Kete gje e verteton dhe vete Jezusi kur thote se e verteta ju ishte bere e qarte dhe se ato nuk mund te shfaqesoheshin më.

22 Po të mos kisha ardhur dhe të mos u kisha folur atyre, nuk do të kishin faj; por tani ata nuk kanë asnjë shfajësim për mëkatin e tyre(Gjoni 15)

Pra jo vetem qe nuk kemi shfaqesim por perkundrazi secili prej nesh eshte peng i mekatit te tij sipas Jezusit.

34 Jezusi u përgjigj atyre: Në të vërtetë, në të vërtetë po ju them: Kush bën mëkatin është skllav i mëkatit. (Gjoni 8)


Jezusi e mohoi faljen e mekateve hebrejve sepse ato folen kunder profecise se tij dhe shpirtit te shenjte duke e quajtur ate nje fryme te ndyre dhe se Jezusin e mesonte Djalli Belbebuz.

28 Në të vërtetë po ju them se bijve të njerëzve do t'u falet çfarëdo mëkat dhe çdo blasfemi që do të thonë;29 po për atë që do të blasfemojë kundër Frymës së Shenjtë nuk do të ketë falje përjetë; ai është fajtor për dënim të përjetshëm".30 Sepse ata(hebrejte) thoshnin: "Ai ka një frymë të ndyrë!".(Marku 3)

Jezusi deklaron se larja e mekatit ne kete bote eshte ndeshkimi i tij me ligj edhe pse ai ligj mund te duket i ashper per njerzit.

43 Tani nëse dora jote të skandalizon për mëkat, preje; është më mirë për ty të hysh dorëcung në jetë, sesa të kesh dy duar dhe të shkosh në Gehena, në zjarrin e pashueshëm,(Marku 9)

Jezusi deklaron se mekatet i fal Zoti dhe jo prifti nepermjet rrefimit.

25 Dhe kur nisni të luteni, nëse keni diçka kundër ndokujt, faleni, që edhe Ati juaj që është në qiejt, t'ju falë mëkatet tuaja.26 Por në se ju nuk falni, as Ati juaj, që është në qiejt, nuk do t'jua falë mëkatet tuaja(Marku 11)

Gjithashtu ne bibel permendet se per shkak te mekateve njerzve u ndodhin te keqija

14 Më vonë Jezusi e gjeti në tempull dhe i tha: "Ja, ti u shërove; mos mëkato më që të mos të të bëhet një gjë më e keqe".*Gjoni 5


Jezusi gjithashtu deklaron se hyjnizimi i tij si Zot apo bir i Zotit eshte nje mekat dhe se Ai eshte Biri i njeriut dhe gjithcka e ben me fuqine e Zotit i Cili edhe e ka derguar si profet.



24 Prandaj ju thashë se ju do të vdisni në mëkatet tuaja, sepse po të mos besoni se unë jam, ju do të vdisni në mëkatet tuaja``....28 Atëherë Jezusi u tha atyre: ``Kur ta keni lartuar Birin e njeriut, atëherë do të njihni se unë jam, dhe se nuk bëj asgjë prej vetvetes, por i them këto gjëra ashtu si Ati më ka mësuar.29 Dhe ai që më ka dërguar është me mua; Ati s`më ka lënë vetëm, sepse bëj vazhdimisht gjërat që i pëlqejnë``.(Gjoni 8)

Fakti qe Jezusi ne ardhjen e tij te dyte do te shperbleje secilin njeri sipas veprave tregon se ai se pari sipas bibles vjen si bir i njeriut dhe se dyti secili do gjykohet ligjerisht sipas veprave te tij pa qene i falur me pare nga kryqezimi biblik.


Sepse Biri i njeriut (Jezusi) do të vijë në lavdinë e Zotit të vet bashkë meengjëjt e tij; dhe atëherë ai do të shpërblejë secilin sipas veprës së tij., Mateu 16:27

----------


## Xhemis

Krijimi i Jezusit (Isait) a.s

{Ata e ndryshuan të vërtetën e Perëndisë në gënjeshtër dhe adhuruan dhe i shërbyen krijesës në vend të Krijuesit, që është i bekuar përjetë. Amen. (Romaket 1/25)


Dikur shkova në kishë dhe më shqetësonte përbrenda shpirtit adhurimi i krijesave dhe mos adhurimi i Krijuesit, Gjithashtu më ka shqetësuar dhe më ka vënë gjithmonë përballë një pyetje pse Jezusi konsiderohet Zot ose bir i Zotit ndërkohë ai përngjason me shumë krijesa të tjera me cilësitë e tij dhe veprat e Tij.Prandaj një ditë po mendoja se krijimi i Ademit, Evës, dhe Jezusit janë disa nga mrekullitë që Zoti vendosi që të jenë argument për njerzit dhe shkencën bashkëkohore.Krijimi i trupit të njeriut nga Zoti është kryer në disa mynyra dhe etapa.Krijimi i Ademit, njeriut të parë i cili hudh poshtë shkencën e mitologjisë së Darvinit dhe është fillimi i krijimit të bashkësisë njerzore.Ademi u krijua nga balta dhe mbasi Zoti i dha formë dhe harmoni trupit të tij i fryu shpirtin Brenda në trup dhe kështu krijesa e parë njerëzore filloi jetën e saj.Fillimi i jetës së njeriu filloi me hyrjen ose vendosjen e shpirtit brenda trupit dhe e kundërta e këtij procesi i ndodh njeriut kur ai vdes.Trupi i tij mbas vdekjes kthehet tek origjina e tij (Toka).Zoti madhështor jo vetëm që e krijoi njeriun prej baltës por ai vendosi në ligjet e Tij universale që prej të njëjtës tokë dhe të njëjtit ujë të dalin bimë me cilësi dhe forma të ndryshme.E njëjta tokë dhe i njëjti ujë transofromohet në bimë, pemë me shije të ndryshme për të ushqyer dhe për të mbajtur gjallë trupin e njeriut.Dheu dhe Uji në ligjet e Zotit shëndërrohen në proteina, kripëra minerale, karbohidrate, yndyrna duke qenë kështu mrekulli që secili prej nesh duhet të hulumtojë.Shijet e ëmbëlta, të tharta,ekzotike, të athta, djegëse me vlerat e tyre ushqyese janë mrekullia më e madhe për meditim që Zoti krijon nga Uji dhe Dheu si ushqim për njeriun.Si ka mundësi që nga i njëjti ujë dhe i njëjta tokë dalin të gjithë këto fruta, bimë dhe pemë për të ushqyer njeriun?A është kjo rastësi e natyrës apo është caktim dhe krijim madhështor i të madhit Zot.A nuk duhet falenderuar Zoti që përvec Krijimit dhe sjelljes në Ekzistencë krijoi mrekulli për ne që të ushqehemi dhe jetojmë?Krijimi i njeriut të parë nga dheu, i ushqimit të tij dhe vendosja e trupit të tij mbas vdekjes në tokë dëshmojnë se kjo është llogjika më e qartë dhe e pranueshme e krijimit të parë njerzor.Kjo për të vetmen arsye se feja ,shkenca e vërtetë dhe llogjika e saktë kurrë nuk bien në kundërshtim me njëra tjetrën.Mbas krijimit të njeriut të parë Ademit a.s, Zoti krijoi palën e tij Hauan(Evën) nga brinja e gjoksit të Ademit.E krijoi Hauan (Evën) nga brinja për të qenë ajo një domodoshmëri për mashkullin dhe e brishtë, dhe të dy të formonin bashkësinë njerzore.Krijimi i gruas së parë Hauasë(Evës) është një tjetër eveniment historik i krijimit njerzor që kërkon vëmendje dhe meditim.Simbolika e krijimit të gruas nga brinja e Ademit tregon se ajo është pjesë e burrit dhe domosdoshmëri për ecurinë normale të jetës bashkëshortore.Gruaja është e brishtë dhe delikate si brinja dhe nëse përpiqesh ta drejtosh me forcë do të thyhet.. .Ajo është e mbushur me ndjenja dhe emicione të cilat nuk gjenden tek mashkulli.Qënia e saj e brishtë dhe plot me ndjenja është një tjetër mrekulli e krijuar prej Zotit, që gruaja të dhurojë shumë dashuri bashkëshortit të saj dhe një pjesë e këtyre ndjenjave lidhen drejtëpërdrejtë me statusin e saj si nënë.Mbas krijimeve të para drejtëpërdrejta të Ademit dhe Hauas, Zoti vendosi në ligjet universale të Tij që krijimet e tjera të qënieve njerzore të vinin me shkaqe si pasojë e bashkimit dhe marrëdhënies midis burrit dhe gruas.Sperma e vendosur në shtyllën kurrizore të burrit dhe vezoret e femrës do të vijonin fazat e krijimit të embrionit njerzor në barkun e gruas dhe mbas periudhës 4 mujore të këtij embrioni, Zoti do të dërgonte Ëngjëllin që do të përsëriste fenomenin e jetëdhënies duke futur shpirtin në trup dhe ky do të ishte fillimi i jetës për njeriun në barkun e nënës së tij.

Të dy krijimet e para të Ademit të krijuar pa nënë dhe baba dhe Hauas të krijuar vetëm nga një pjesë e mashkullit nuk do ta mbyllnin ciklin e mynyrës së krijimit të drejtëpërdrejtë nga Zoti të qënies njerzore .Për këtë Zoti madhështor vendosi që të ketë një krijim tjetërpër bashkësinë njerzore.Ai ishte krijimi i Isait(Jezusit) a.s i cili ndryshe nga krijimi i Ademit dhe Hauas u krijuar vetëm nga nëna e Tij e ndershme Merjemja(Maria), pa baba.Edhe pse jo shumë i ndryshëm në mynyrë nga krijimet e para, ai prapë përbën një mrekulli hyjnore për të qenë në vëmendjen e njeriut.Krijimi i Isait ishte nje mrekulli për njerzimin sepse koha e krijimeve të drejtëpërdrejta të Ademit dhe Hauas nga Zoti ishin shumë të hershme dhe njerzit ishin të njohur me instiktin dhe përvojën e krijimit sipas mynyrës ku gruaja dhe burri martoheshin dhe kryenin marrëdhënie për të lindur fëmijë.Pikërisht mbas këtij cikli të zgjatur të këtij krijimi njerzor, Zoti sjell risinë e re të krijimit të njeriut për t’ia rikujtuar njeriut fuqinë dhe krijimin e pare të Tij të Ademit dhe Hauas dhe për të qenë ky krijim i fundit një eveniment i cili do ta vazhdojë te riciklohet nga historia që te jetë argument për fuqinë e Zotit, Mrekullinë e Tij dhe të mund të sjellë ndërmend krijimin e Ademit dhe Hauas për rrëzimin e tezave darviniste dhe ateiste përgjatë gjithë historisë si, për të kundërshtuar supozimet e kristianëve se krijimi pa baba tregon hyjnizimin e Isait(Jezusit) dhe natyrisht për të mos qenë shkenca e moderne (klonizimit dhe insiminimit) sfidë ndaj mësimeve fetare hyjnore.

Prandaj dhe Allahu e përmend në kuran krijimin e Jezusit bashkë me krijimin e Ademit.

Vërtet, çështja e Isait (Jezusit të lindur pa baba) te All-llahu është sikurse çështja e Ademit. Atë e krijoi Ai nga dheu, e pastaj atij i tha "Bëhu!" ai u bë.(Maide 59)

Para se të flasim për krijimin e Jezusit do të përmendim dhe disa mrekulli të tjera në krijimet dhe lindjet e njerzve .

Profeti Ibrahim a.s(Abraham) dhe gruaja e tij Sara patën vështirsi për të lindur.Kjo pasi Sara ishte në moshë të madhe dhe nuk mund të lindte.Prandaj Jezusi u shpreh tek Mateu për mrekullinë që Zoti i dha Ibrahimit në lindjen e djalit të tij në moshën e tij madhore,

Dhe mos t'ju shkojë mendja të thoni me vete: "Ne kemi Abrahamin për atë"; sepse unë po ju them se Perëndia mund të nxjerrë bij të Abrahamit edhe prej këtyre gurëve. (Mateu 3/9)

Pra Fuqia dhe Mrekullitë e Zotit i kalojnë llogjikat njerzore sipas fjalëve të Jezusit.

Dhe ai, duke u përgjigjur, u tha atyre: "Unë po ju them se në se këta do të heshtnin, gurët do të bërtisnin".(Luka 19/40)

Ne do të shqyrtojmë me anë të verseteve biblike se e fuqinë për të krijuar njeriun dhe për të dhënë fëmijë e ka vetëm Zoti.Në bibël tregohet se si u krijua trupi Ademit nga dheu, futja e shpirtit në trup dhe krijimi i Evës nga Brinja Ademit.

Atëherë Zoti Perëndi formoi njeriun nga pluhuri i tokës, i fryu në vrimat e hundës një frymë(shpirt) jete, dhe njeriu u bë një qenie e gjallë.(Zanafilla 2/7)

Atëherë Zoti Perëndi e futi në një gjumë të thellë njeriun, të cilin e zuri gjumi; dhe mori një nga brinjët e tij dhe e mbylli mishin në atë vend.22 Pastaj Zoti Perëndi me brinjën që i kishte hequr njeriut formoi një grua dhe e çoi te njeriu.(Zanafilla 2/21-22)

Po ashtu tregohet se ka një lidhje midis krijimit të njeriut nga Dheu dhe krijimi formimi i ushqimeve(bimëve dhe frutave) prej dheu.

Dhe Perëndia tha: "Ja unë po ju jap çdo bar që lëshon farë mbi sipërfaqen e mbarë tokës dhe çdo pemë të ketë fruta që përmbajnë farë; kjo do t'ju shërbejë si ushqim.(Zanafilla 1/29)

Pra ky ishte krijimi i parë i drejtëpërdrejtë nga Zoti i njeriut më pas Ai vendosi në ligjet e tij universale që njeriu të krijohet nga marrëdhënia e burrit me gruan.Edhe pse marrëdhënia burrë dhe grua janë shkak për formimin e embrionit të fëmijës është Allahu ai që vendos se kush cift do të ngjizet dhe kush jo, kush fëmijë do të lindë I shëndetshëm dhe kush jo.Është Allahu Ai që vendos sjelljen e shpirtit nga Ëngjëlli në muajin e 4 të shtatzanisë mbas formimit të embrionit dhe vazhdimin e jetës së fëmijës në barkun e gruas.Ne do të shikojmë disa shembuj biblikë që flasin për këtë gjë.

Kështu Sara i tha Abrahamit: "Ja, Zoti më ka ndaluar të kem fëmijë.. .".(Zanafilla 16/2)

16 Dhe Unë(Zoti) do ta bekoj dhe do të bëj që ajo të të japë edhe një bir.. .17 Atëherë Abrahami u shtri me fytyrën ndaj tokës dhe qeshi; dhe tha në zemër të tij: "A do të lindë vallë një fëmijë nga një njeri njëqindvjeçar? Dhe do të lindë Sara që është nëntëdhjetë vjeç?".(Zanafilla 17/16-17)

Por Abrahami dhe Sara ishin pleq, në moshë të kaluar, dhe Sara nuk kishte më të përmuajshmet e grave.12 Prandaj Sara qeshi me veten e saj, duke thënë: "Plakë si jam, a do të kem unë gëzime të tilla, me qënë se vetë zoti im është plak?".13 Dhe Zoti i tha Abrahamit: "Pse qeshi vallë Sara duke thënë: "A do të lind unë përnjëmend, plakë siç jam?".14 A ka vallë diçka që është shumë e vështirë për Zotin? (Zanafilla 18/11-14)

Pra sipas biblës për Zotin nuk është asgjë e vështirë në ndryshimin e ligjeve universale të Tij.

Dhe Sara u ngjiz dhe lindi një djalë me Abrahamin në pleqërinë e tij, në kohën e caktuar që Perëndia i kishte thënë. 3 Dhe Abrahami ia vuri emrin Isak birit që i kishte lindur dhe që Sara kishte pjellë.(Zanafilla 21/2-3)

Atëherë Abrahami iu lut Perëndisë dhe Perëndia shëroi Abimelekun, gruan e tij dhe shërbyeset e saj, dhe ato mundën të pjellin.18 Sepse Zoti e kishte shterpëzuarplotësisht tërë shtëpinë e Abimelekut, për shkak të Sarës, gruas së Abrahamit.(Zanafilla 20/17-18)

Po kështu dhe gruaja e Isakut, Rebeka ishte shterpë dhe nuk lindte por me lutjen drejtuar Zotit nga Isaku ai iu mundësua lindja sikurse Sarës.

Abrahamit i lindi Isaku; dhe Isaku ishte dyzet vjeç kur mori për grua Rebekën, e bija e Bethuelit, Arameu i Paddan-Aranit dhe motra e Labanos, Arameut.21 Isaku e luti Zotin për gruan e tij sepse ajo ishte shterpë. Zoti ia plotësoi dëshirën dhe Rebeka, gruaja e tij, u ngjiz.(Zanafilla 25/20-21)

E njëjta histori sikurse e Sarës dhe Rebekës tregohet dhe për Rakelën gruan e Jakobit.

Zoti, duke parë që për Lean nuk kishte dashuri, ia çeli barkun asaj, ndërsa Rakela ishte shterpë.(Zanafilla 29/31)Kur Rakela pa që nuk po i bënte fëmijë Jakobit, u bë ziliqare e motrës së saj dhe i tha Jakobit: "Më bëj me fëmijë përndryshe unë po vdes".Jakobi u mbush tërë inat kundër Rakelës dhe i tha: "Se mos jam unë në vend të Perëndisë që nuk të lejon të kesh fëmijë?"……. .Atëherë Rakela tha: "Perëndia më dha të drejtë; ai dëgjoi gjithashtu zërin tim dhe më dha një bir". Prandaj i vuri emrin Dan.(Zanafilla 30/1-2,6)

Po kështu Bibla tregon se fuqia për gjithcka dhe cdo gjë është vetëm në dorë të Zotit. Ai të jep fëmijë dhe Ai të lë sterile, Ai të vdes dhe Ai të bën të jetosh, Ai të poshtëron kur i shkel urdhërat e tij dhe Ai të lartëson kur beson tek Ai me sinqeritet.

Ata që ishin të ngopur shkojnë si punëtorë ditorë për një copë bukë, ndërsa ata që ishin të uritur nuk vuajnë më nga uria. Madje edhe ajo që ishte shterpë, ka pjellë shtatë herë, ndërsa ajo që ka shumë fëmijë është dobësuar.6 Zoti të bën të vdesësh dhe të bën të jetosh; të zbret në Sheol dhe të ngjit që andej.7 Zoti të varfëron dhe të pasuron, ai të poshtëron dhe ai të lartëson.(1 i Mbretërve, në Septuaginta 2/5-7)

Mrekulli tjetër është dhe lindja që bëri nëna e Samsonit mbasi ajo ishte shterpë.Përkrahas shërimit të shterpësisë ajo pati dhe një lajmërim nga Ëngjëlli për lindjen e fëmijës së saj si mrekulli të dhuruar prej Zotit . E në të vërtetë Samsoni ishte i fuqishëm dhe me shumë mrekulli në trupin e tij atë nuk mund ta vrisnin paganët përvec se duke mësuar sekretin e tij të vdekjes dhe vetësakrifikimi i tij njihet sot në terminologjinë bashkëkohore si një kamikaz.


1 Bijtë e Izraelit filluan përsëri të bëjnë atë që është e keqe për sytë e Zotit, dhe Zoti i dha në duart e Filistejve për dyzet vjet.2 Ishte një njeri nga Tsorahu, prej familjes së Danitëve, që quhej Manoah; gruaja e tij ishte shterpë dhe nuk kishte fëmijë.3 Engjëlli i Zotit iu shfaq kësaj gruaje dhe i tha: "Ja, ti je shterpë dhe nuk ke fëmijë, por ke për të mbetur me barrë dhe do të lindësh një fëmijë.4 Prandaj ruhu se pi verë o pije dehëse, dhe mos ha asnjë gjë të papastër.5 Sepse ti do të mbetesh me barrë dhe do të pjellësh një djalë, mbi kokën e të cilit nuk do të kalojë brisku, sepse fëmija do të jetë një Nazireo kushtuar Perëndisë që në barkun e nënes së tij; ai do të fillojë ta çlirojë Izraelin nga duart e Filistejve".6 Atëherë gruaja shkoi t'i thotë bashkëshortit të saj: "Një njeri i Perëndisë erdhi tek unë; pamja e tij ishte si ajo e Engjëllit të Perëndisë, me të vërtetë e frikshme. Unë nuk e pyeta se nga vinte, dhe ai nuk më tha emrin e tij;7 por më tha: "Ja, ti do të mbetesh me barrë dhe do të pjellësh një djalë; prandaj tani mos pi verë as pije dehëse, dhe mos ha asgjë të papastër, sepse fëmija do të jetë një Nazireo i kushtuar Perëndisë që në barkun e nënës së tij deri në ditën e vdekjes së tij"".(Gjyqtarët – 13/1-7)

E njëjta mynyrë lindje ndodhi dhe me Elizabetën gruan e profetit Zakaria.

5 Në ditën e Herodit, mbretit të Judesë, ishte një prift me emër Zakaria, nga rendi i Abias; gruaja e tij ishte pasardhëse e Aaronit dhe quhej Elizabetë.6 Që të dy ishin të drejtë në sytë e Perëndisë, duke ecur pa të metë në të gjitha urdhërimet dhe ligjet e Zotit.7 Por nuk kishin fëmijë, sepse Elizabeta ishte shterpe, dhe të dy ishin të kaluar në moshë.11 Atëherë një engëll i Zotit iu shfaq duke qëndruar në këmbë në të djathtën e altarit të temjanit.12 Zakaria, kur e pa, u trondit dhe e zuri frika.13 Por engjëlli i tha: "Mos u tremb, Zakaria, sepse lutja jote u plotësua dhe gruaja jote Elizabeta do të lindë një djalë, të cilit do t'ia vësh emrin Gjon.14 Dhe ai do të jetë për ty shkak gëzimi dhe hareje, dhe shumë vetë do të gëzohen për lindjen e tij.15 Sepse ai do të jetë i madh përpara Zotit; nuk do të pijë as verë as pije dehëse dhe do të jetë i përplotë me Frymën e Shenjtë që në barkun e s'ëmës.18 Dhe Zakaria i tha engjëllit: "Nga se do ta njoh këtë? Sepse unë jam plak dhe gruaja ime është e kaluar në moshë".19 Dhe engjëlli, duke iu përgjigjur, i tha: "Unë jam Gabrieli që rri në prani të Perëndisë, dhe më kanë dërguar që të flas me ty dhe të të njoftoj këto lajme të mira.20 Dhe ja, ti do të jesh i pagojë dhe nuk do të mund të flasësh deri në atë ditë kur do të ndodhin këto gjëra, sepse nuk u ke besuar fjalëve të mia, të cilat do të përmbushen në kohën e tyre".24 Dhe, pas atyre ditëve Elizabeta, gruaja e tij, u ngjiz; dhe u fsheh pesë muaj dhe thoshte:25 "Ja ç'më bëri Zoti, në ato ditë kur e ktheu vështrimin e Tij mbi mua për të më hequr turpin përpara njerëzve".(Luka 1/5-25)

Pra Zoti përvec mrekullisë së heqjes së shterpësisë nga mosha ose sëmundja Zoti i dërgonte dhe Ëngjëj për ti përgëzuar këto njerëz të mirë.

11 Engjëlli i Zotit i tha(Agarit, gruas së Abrahamit) akoma: "Ja, ti je me barrë dhe do të lindësh një djalë dhe do ta quash Ismael, sepse Zoti mori parasysh hidhërimin tënd;(Zanafilla 16/11)

Mbas këtyre mrekullive dhe ndihmesave të njerzve të mirë Zoti vendosi që të rikthejë dhe njëherë në kujtesën njerzore krijimin e Tij të drejtëpërdrejtë si shembulli i Ademit dhe Hauas(Evës).E bëri këtë për të qenë mrekullia e fundit e dërguar te populli mohues hebre iI cili sa herë që i vinte ndonjë profet disa i gurëzonin e disa i vritnin. Lindja e Jezusit dhe largimi i tij nga kjo botë përkohësisht do të ishte mbyllja dhe largimi përfundimtar i profetëve nga populli hebre.Prandaj Zoti zgjodhi që mrekullia e lindjes së Jezusit të jetë mësim për gjithë njerzimin dhe kjo të jetë shenjë për shkencën bashkëkohore se cdo gjë që ndodh në tokë nga shkenca ose nga njerzit është dëshira e Zotit që të ndodh.

Lindja e Jezusit a.s.


26 Në muajin e gjashtë, engjëlli Gabriel u dërgua nga Perëndia në një qytet të Galilesë, që quhej Nazaret, 27 te një e virgjër, që ishte e fejuar me një njeri që quhej Jozef, nga shtëpia e Davidit; dhe emri i virgjëreshës ishte Maria. 28 Dhe engëlli hyri te ajo dhe tha: "Tungjatjeta, o hirplote, Zoti është me ty; ti je e bekuar ndër gratë". 29 Por kur e pa atë, ajo mbeti e shqetësuar nga fjalët e tij, dhe pyeste vetveten çfarë kuptimi mund të kishte një përshëndetje e tillë.30 Dhe engjëlli i tha: "Mos ki frikë, Mari, sepse ke gjetur hir para Perëndisë.31 Dhe ja, ti do të mbetesh shtatzënë dhe do të lindësh një djalë, dhe do t'ia vesh emrin Jezus.32 Ai do të jetë i madh dhe do të quhet profeti i Shumë të Lartit; dhe Zoti Perëndi do t'i japë fronin e Davidit, atit të tij;33 dhe do të mbretërojë mbi shtëpinë e Jakobit përjetë, dhe mbretëria e tij nuk do të ketë kurrë të sosur".34 Dhe Maria i tha engjëllit: "Si do të ndodhë kjo, përderisa unë nuk njoh burrë?".35 Dhe engjëlli duke u përgjigjur, i tha: "Fryma e Shenjtë do të vijë mbi ty dhe pushteti i Shumë të Lartit do të të mbulojë me hijen e vet; prandaj i shenjti që do të lindë prej teje do të quhet profet i Perëndisë. 36 Dhe ja, Elizabeta, e afërmja jote, edhe ajo, në pleqërinë e saj, mbeti shtatzënë me një djalë; dhe ky është muaji i gjashtë për të, që e quanin shterpë,37 sepse me Perëndinë asgjë s'është e pamundshme".38 Atëherë Maria tha: "Ja shërbëtorja e Zotit; le të më ndodhë sipas fjalës sate". Dhe engjëlli u largua prej saj.(Luka 1/26-38)

Sic e pamë dhe nga versetet e mësipërme fuqia e Zotit i ndihmon njerzit :

1) A ka vallë diçka që është shumë e vështirë për Zotin? (Zanafilla 18/14)2)Zoti ia plotësoi dëshirën… .(Zanafilla 25/21)3 )Se mos jam unë(Jakobi) në vend të Perëndisë që nuk të lejon të kesh fëmijë?"... .(Zanafilla 30/1)4)… ajo që ishte shterpë, ka pjellë shtatë here … . 6 Zoti të bën të vdesësh dhe të bën të jetosh.. . (1 i Mbretërve, në Septuaginta 2/5-7)5) .. sepse me Perëndinë asgjë s'është e pamundshme (Luka1/37)


Të njëjtën gjë thuhet edhe për lindjen e mrekullueshme të Maries.

34 Dhe Maria i tha engjëllit: "Si do të ndodhë kjo, përderisa unë nuk njoh burrë?".36 Dhe ja, Elizabeta, e afërmja jote, edhe ajo, në pleqërinë e saj, mbeti shtatzënë me një djalë; dhe ky është muaji i gjashtë për të, që e quanin shterpë,37 sepse me Perëndinë asgjë s'është e pamundshme"(Luka 1/36-37)

Pra për Allahun asgjë nuk është e vështirë, Ai mund të krijoi njeriun nga Dheu(Ademin) gruan nga Brinja(Evën) mund ti japë fëmijë të moshuarës dhe asaj që i ka mbaruar cikli i menstruacioneve(Sara) ai e bën gruan dhe burrin steril të lindë sepse vetëm në dorë të Tij janë ligjet universale.Ai i thyen ato për këdo duke kryer kështu një mrekulli për sytë e njerzve.Nëse Zoti dëshiron e ndalon diellin(Joshua), nëse Zoti dëshiron e bën zjarrin të ftohtë, detin e ndan në mes, shkopin e bën gjarpër, spermën dhe vezoren e femrës e bën krijesë të përsosur.Allahu është Ai që vendos për cdo ligj të Tij në natyrë.Ai e krijon njeriun dhe nga gurët nëse dëshiron sikurse thotë Jezusi.

Dhe mos t'ju shkojë mendja të thoni me vete: "Ne kemi Abrahamin për atë"; sepse unë po ju them se Perëndia mund të nxjerrë bij të Abrahamit edhe prej këtyre gurëve. (Mateu 3/9)

Pra Maria u ngjiz sipas urdhërit të Zotit “Bëhu” dhe në barkun e saj u krijua embrioni i i të zgjedhurit dhe të dërguarit të Zotit Isait a.s(Jezusit).Prandaj Jezusi u quajt “fjalë e Zotit” dhe i ndihmuar nga fryma e shenjtë që në bëbl personifikon Ëngjëllin Gabriel.

34 Dhe Maria i tha engjëllit: "Si do të ndodhë kjo, përderisa unë nuk njoh burrë?".35 Dhe engjëlli duke u përgjigjur, i tha: "Fryma e Shenjtë do të vijë mbi tydhe pushteti i Shumë të Lartit do të të mbulojë me hijen e vet; prandaj i shenjti që do të lindë prej teje do të quhet nebij i Perëndisë.(Luka 1/34-35)

Engjëlli Gabriel u dërgua nga Perëndia në një qytet të Galilesë, që quhej Nazaret, 27 te një e virgjër, që ishte e fejuar me një njeri që quhej Jozef.(Luka 1/26-27)

"Ajo (Merjemja) tha: Zoti im, si mund te kem unë djalë e mua s'më ka prekur njeriu. Ai (Allahu) tha: Ja, kështu Allahu krijon çka te doje. Kur Ai vendos për një çeshtje, vetëm i thotë "Bëhu" Ajo menjehere bëhet." (Sure Maide:47)

18 Tani lindja e Jezu Krishtit ndodhi në këtë mënyrë: Maria, nëna e tij, i ishte premtuar Jozefit, por para se të fillonin të rrinin bashkë, mbeti shtatzënë nga Frymën e Shenjtë.20 Por, ndërsa bluante me vete këto çështje, ja që iu shfaq në ëndërr një engjell i Zotit dhe i tha: "Jozef, bir i Davidit, mos ki frikë ta marrësh me vete Marinë si gruan tënde, sepse ç'është ngjizur në të, është vepër e Frymës së Shenjtë.(Mateu 1/28,20)

"Perkujto kur engjejt i thanë: "0 Merjeme (Mari), Allahu te pergezon me fjalan e vet (me lindjen e një fëmijë si rezultat i fjalës se Zotit “Behu”)" (Maide:45)

Pra Lindja e Jezusit ishte jashtë ligjeve natyrore sepse ëngjëlli solli shpirtin pasi Zoti pati krijuar embrionin e Jezusit me fjalën e Tij “Bëhu”. Mirëpo jo vetëm Jezusi pati lindje të ndihmuar nga Ëngjëlli Gabriel(Fryma e shenjtë) dhe nga ëngjëj të tjerë por edhe Gjon Pagëzori(Jahja). Sikurse erdhi ëngjëlli tek Maria dhe ia bekoi femijën me frymën e shenjtë të njëjtën gjë bëri dhe tek Elizabeta gruaja e Zakarias .


Dhe ndodhi që, sapo Elizabeta dëgjoi përshëndetjen e Maries, fëmija i kërceu në bark, dhe Elizabeta u mbush me Frymën e Shenjtë 42 dhe thërriti me zë të lartë, duke thënë: "Ti je e bekuar ndër gratë dhe i bekuar është fryti i barkut tend ”. (Luka 1/41-42)

"Por engjëlli i tha: "Mos u tremb, Zakaria, sepse lutja jote u plotësua dhe gruaja jote Elizabeta do të lindë një djalë, të cilit do t'ia vësh emrin Gjon.14 Dhe ai do të jetë për ty shkak gëzimi dhe hareje, dhe shumë vetë do të gëzohen për lindjen e tij.15 Sepse ai do të jetë i madh përpara Zotit; nuk do të pijë as verë as pije dehëse dhe do të jetë i përplotë me Frymën e Shenjtë që në barkun e s'ëmës. (Luka 1 /13-15)

Po kështu dhe profetë dhe njerëz te tjerë kanë qenë të mbudhur me frymëzim dhe të ndihmuar nga Ëngjëjt dhe fryma e shenjtë.

67 Dhe Zakaria, ati i tij, u mbush me Frymën e Shenjtë dhe profetizoi, duke thënë (Luka 1/67)

52 Dhe dishepujt ishin mbushur me gëzim dhe me Frymën e Shenjtë (Veprat e apostujve – 13/52)

"Ne te vërtetë, Barnaba ishte njeri i shkathet i mbushur me shpirtin e shenjtë dhe me besim te gjallë".(Veprat e Apostujve 1/24)

Që Fryma e shenjtë ishte ëngjëll këtë e vërtëtojnë shumë pjesë biblike.Fakti që fryma e shenjtë shëndërrohet në pëllumb tregon qartë se ajo nuk është Zoti ose pjesë e Tij sic pretendojnë kristianët.Sepse Zoti është qënie unike dhe nuk transfromohet në krijesë.

Dhe Fryma e Shenjtë zbriti mbi të, në trajtën trupore si të pëllumbit , dhe nga qielli erdhi një zë, që thoshte: ''Ti je Biri im i dashur, në ty unë jam kënaqur!''.(Luka 3/22)

Që Fryma e Shenjtë nuk është pjesë e Zotit ose vetë Zoti e vërtëton dhe fakti tjetër biblik se trupi njeriut qenka tempulli i Frymës së Shënjtë.Pra Fyma e shenjtë nuk mund të jetë Zoti sepse atëherë kristianët do të kishin besim panteist sipas të cilit Zoti gjendet në cdo krijesë.I pastër është Zoti nga këto mangësi dhe shpifje.

19 A nuk e dini se trupi juaj është tempulli i Frymës së Shenjtë që është në ju, të cilin e keni nga Perëndia, dhe se nuk i përkitni vetvetes?(1 e Korintasve – 6/19)

Mirëpo fryma, fryma e shenjtë ose shpirti i shenjtë përmendet dhe me kuptime të tjera në bibël.

“Fryma” si shpirt i njeriut.

Në bibël fjalën frymë e gjejmë dhe në kuptimin e shpirtit të njeriut.Për këtë dëshmojnë shumë versete biblike.Edhe pse në disa prej tyre thuhet “Fryma e Zotit” kjo nuk do të thotë se Zoti gjendet brenda njeriut.Kjo ka të njëjtin kuptim sikurse togëfjalëshi Toka e Zotit, Qielli i Zotit, Shpirti i Zotit(I krijuar prej Tij).Pra fryma nuk është pjesë e Zotit por është krijim i Tij dhe e veçcuar nga qënia e Tij.

A nuk e dini se trupi juaj është tempulli i Frymës së Shenjtë që është në ju, të cilin e keni nga Perëndia, dhe se nuk i përkitni vetvetes? (1 e Korintasve – 6/19)

"Nese fryma e perendise banon ne ju ju nuk jeni ne mish por ne fryme(Romaket 8/9).

"Zoti, Perëndia i frymëve të çdo mishi, le të caktojë mbi këtë asamble një njeri (Numrat – 27/16)

Por ata ranë përmbys me fytyrën për tokë dhe thanë: "O Perëndi, Perëndia i frymëve të çdo mishi”. (Numrat 16/22)

Ti fsheh fytyrën tënde dhe ata e humbasin fare; ti heq frymën, dhe ata vdesin duke u kthyer përsëri në pluhurin e tyre. Ti dërgon frymën tënde dhe ata krijohen, kështu ti ripërtërin faqen e dheut.(Psalmet 104/29-30)

Jobi e mori fjalën përsëri dhe tha: "Ashtu si rron Perëndia që më ka hequr të drejtën time dhe i Plotfuqishmi që më ka hidhëruar shpirtin,deri sa të ketë një frymë jete tek unë dhe të jetë fryma e Perëndisë në flegrat e hundës sime, (Jobi – 27/1-3)

Atëherë Zoti Perëndi formoi njeriun nga pluhuri i tokës, i fryu në vrimat e hundës një frymë(Shpirtin) jete, dhe njeriu u bë një qenie e gjallë.(Zanafilla 2/7)

22 Vdiq çdo gjë që ishte mbi tokën e thatë dhe që kishte frymë jete në vrimat e hundës(Zanafilla 7/22) 


“Fryma e shenjtë” si frymëzim profetik ose frymëzim hyjnor

Sipas biblës shumë prej profetëve dhe njerzve të mirë besimtarë janë dirigjuar ose janë mbushur me frymën e shenjtë.

67 Dhe Zakaria, ati i tij, u mbush me Frymën e Shenjtë dhe profetizoi, (Luka 1/67)

52 Dhe apostujt ishin mbushur me gëzim dhe me Frymën e Shenjtë (Veprat e apostujve – 13/52)

"Ne te vërtetë, Barnaba ishte njeri i shkathet i mbushur me shpirtin e shenjtë dhe me besim te gjallë".(Veprat e Apostujve /24)

Cfarë kuptimi i jep bibla në disa raste frymës së shënjtë !?Ajo personifikon frymëzimin me anë të cilit Zoti frymëzontë njerzit ose profetët.Ai i frymëzontë në dituri por dhe në veprime gojore ose veprime gjymtyrësh.

Dikujt, pra, i jepet, me anë të Frymës, fjalë diturie; një tjetri, sipas të po atij Frymë, fjalë njohurie; një tjetri besim”. (1 e Korintasve – 12/8-9)

Perëndinë adhuroje! Sepse dëshmia e Jezusit është frymë e profecisë (Zbulesa 19/10)

Por te njeriu ka një frymë, dhe është fryma i të Plotfuqishmit që i jep zgjuarsinë. (Jobi - 32/8)

Dhe e mbusha me Frymën e Perëndisë, me dituri, me zgjuarësi, me njohuri dhe çdo shkathtësi”.(Eksodi 31/3)

9 Atëherë Jozueu, bir i Nunit, u mbush me frymën e diturisë, (Ligj Përterirë 34/9)

Kështu, pra, edhe Fryma na ndihmon në dobësitë tona, sepse ne nuk dimë çfarë të kërkojmë në lutjet tona, sikurse duhet; por vetë Fryma ndërhyn për ne me psherëtima të patregueshme. Dhe ai që heton zemrat e di cila është mendja e Frymës, sepse ai ndërhyn për shenjtorët, sipas Perëndisë(Romaket 8/26-27)

Unë them të vërtetën në Krishtin, nuk gënjej dhe jep dëshmi me mua ndërgjegja ime me anë të Frymës së Shenjtë”(Romakëve – 9/1)


“Fryma e shenjtë” si Ëngjëll

Forma e kumunikimit midis Zotit dhe njeriut ka qenë e shumëllojshme.Së pari është forma e drejtëpërdrejtë që Zoti i foli Musait a.s.Së dyti është kumunikimi me anë të ëngjëllit Gabriel (Xhibril),Së treti me anë të frymëzimit në zemër dhe mendje dhe së fundmi vegimet që Zoti u jep në ëndërr profetëve osë njerzve besimtarë.

Pastaj Zoti tha: "Dëgjoni tani fjalët e mia! Në se ka një profet midis jush, unë, Zoti i bëhem i njohur atij në vegim, flas me të në ëndërr “(Numrat 12/6)

Dhe më tha: "Këto fjalë janë besnike dhe të vërteta; dhe Zoti, Perëndi i profetëve të shenjtë, dërgoi engjëllin e tij, për t'u treguar shërbëtorëve të tij gjërat që duhet të ndodhin për së shpejti.(Zbulesa 22/6)

Atëherë, pse u dha ligji? Ai u shtua për shkak të shkeljeve, deri sa të vinte pasardhja së cilës i qe bërë premtimi; dhe ky ligj u shpall nëpërmjet engjëjve, me anë të një ndërmjetësi. (Galatasve 3/19)

.. Jezusit, Ndërmjetësittë Besëlidhjes së re,.(Hebrejve 12/24)

.. se si Perëndia vajosi me Frymën e Shenjtë dhe me fuqi Jezusin prej Nazareti, i cili e përshkoi vendin duke bërë mirë dhe duke shëruar të gjithë ata që ishin të pushtuar nga djalli, sepse Perëndia ishte me të.(Veprat e Apostujve – 10/38)

Ne i patëm dhënë Musait librin dhe pas tij patëm dërguar shumë pejgamberë. Isait, birit të Merjemës i dhamë argumente (mrekulli) dhe e fuqizuam me (xhibrilin) shpirtin e shenjtë.(Bekare 87)

Profetët janë ngarkuar dhe shtyrë nga fryma e shenjtë(Ëngjëlli) për të bërë profeci.

Sepse asnjë profeci nuk ka ardhur nga vullneti i njeriut, por njerëzit e shenjtë të Perëndisë kanë folur, të shtyrë nga Fryma e Shenjtë.(2 e Pjetrit – 1/21)

Sapo arritën atje në kodër, një grup profetësh i doli përpara; atëherë ai u ngarkua nga Fryma e Perëndisë dhe filloi të bëjë profeci në mes tyre. (1 Samuel 10/10)

Fryma e shenjtë u dërgua tek profeti Isaia.

"Mirë u foli Fryma e Shenjtë me anë të profetit Isaiaetërve tanë, duke thënë: "Shko tek ai popull dhe i thuaj: "Do të dëgjoni, por nuk do të merrni vesh, do të vështroni, por nuk do të shikoni; (Veprat e apostujve – 28/25-26)

Fryma e shenjtë u dërgua tek profeti David a.s

"Vëllezër, ishte e nevojshme që të përmbushej ky Shkrim, të cilin Fryma e Shenjtë e parafoli me anë të gojës së Davidit në lidhje me Judën, i cili u bë prijës i atyre që e kapën Jezusin. (Veprat e apostujve 1/16)

Fryma e shenjtë u dërgua tek profeti Moisi a.s

35 Atë Moisiun që e kishin refuzuar, duke thënë: "Kush të vuri ty të parë dhe gjykatës?", po atë u dërgoi Perëndia si kryetar dhe çlirues me anë të engjëllit që i ishte shfaqur në ferrishte.Ai i nxori jashtë, duke kryer shenja e mrekulli në vendin e Egjiptit, në Detin e Kuq dhe në shkretirë për dyzet vjet.Ky është ai Moisi që u tha bijve të Izraelit: "Zoti, Perëndia juaj do të nxjerrë për ju, nga mesi i vëllezërve tuaj, një profet si mua. Dëgjojeni!".Ky është ai që në kuvend, në shkretëtirë,ishte me engjëllin që i fliste mbi malin Sinai dhe me etërit tanë; dhe mori fjalët e jetës për të na e përçuar neve.(Veprat 7/35-38)

Ëngjëlli që përmendet në vërsetin e mësipërm përmendet në bibël me shprehjen “frymën e tij të shenjtë”.

Në çdo hidhërim të tyre ai u hidhërua, dhe Engjëlli i pranisë së tij i shpëtoi; me dashurinë dhe dhembshurinë e tij i çliroi, i lartoi dhe u solli tërë ditët e së kaluarës.Por ata u rebeluan dhe e trishtuan Frymën e tij të shenjtë; prandaj ai u bë armiku i tyre dhe luftoi kundër tyre. Ku është ai që vinte në mes tyre Frymën e tij të shenjtë.(Isaia 63/9-11)Por, kur i thirrëm Zotit, ai e dëgjoi zërin tonë dhe dërgoi një Engjëll dhe na nxori nga Egjipti(Numrat 20/16)

Po kështu dhe në një pjesë të biblës emri engjëll përmendet me mbiemrin i shenjtë.

Është lajmëruar në mënyrë hyjnore nga një engjëll i shenjtë të të thërrasë ty në shtëpinë e tij për të dëgjuar fjalët që ke për t'i thënë".(Veprat 10/22)


Në të gjitha këto versete pamë se Zoti dërgontë “frymën e tij të shenjtë” për ti shpallur profetëve mesazhe dhe mrekulli.Fryma e shenjtë sipas biblës në këto raste ishin ëngjëjt e Zotit ose kryeëngjëlli Gabriel i cili u dërgohej shpesh herë profetëve dhe njerzve besimtarë.

po, ndërsa unë po flisja akoma në lutje, ai njeri, Gabrieli, që e kisha parë në vegim në fillim, i dërguar me fluturim të shpejtë, më arriti në orën e blatimit të mbrëmjes. Ai më mësoi, më foli dhe më tha: "Unë kam ardhur tani, o Daniel, që të të vë në gjendje të kuptosh.(Daniel 9/21-22)

19 Dhe engjëlli, duke iu përgjigjur, i tha: "Unë jam Gabrieli që rri në prani të Perëndisë, dhe më kanë dërguar që të flas me ty dhe të të njoftoj këto lajme të mira.24 Dhe, pas atyre ditëve Elizabeta, gruaja e tij, u ngjiz; dhe u fsheh pesë muaj dhe thoshte(Luka 1/19,24)

26 Në muajin e gjashtë, engjëlli Gabriel u dërgua nga Perëndia në një qytet të Galilesë, që quhej Nazaret, 27 te një e virgjër, që ishte e fejuar me një njeri që quhej Jozef, nga shtëpia e Davidit; dhe emri i virgjëreshës ishte Maria.(Luka 1/26-27)

Dhe se fjala Frymë në shumë raste të biblës përmendet për të indetifikuar engjëjt këto krijesa të mrekullueshme që i binden Zotit pa hezitim.Ne do të përmendim disa pjesë biblike për të treguar se fjala “Frymë” është unike me fjalën “Engjëll”.

Hir për ju dhe paqe nga ana e atij që është dhe që ishte dhe që do të vijë; edhe nga të shtatë frymërat që janë përpara fronit të tij, (Zbulesa 1/4)

"Dhe engjëllit të kishës në Sardë shkruaji: këto gjëra thotë ai që ka të shtatë Frymërat e Perëndisë dhe të shtatë yjet. Unë i di veprat e tua; ti ke emrin se jeton, por je i vdekur. (Zbulesa 3/1)

Këto frymëra përmendet në bibël se janë shtatë engjëj.Edhe kur ai hapi vulën e shtatë, në qiell u bë heshtje për rreth gjysmë orë. Dhe unë i pashë të shtatë engjëjt që qëndrojnë përpara Perëndisë, dhe atyre u dha shtatë bori. (Zbulesa 8/1-2)

Kurse për engjëjt thotë: "Engjëjt e vet ai i bën erëra, dhe shërbenjësit e tij flakë zjarri";Dhe cilit nga engjëjt i tha ndonjë herë: "Rri në të djathtën time, gjersa t'i vë armiqtë e tu shtroje të këmbëve të tua"?..A nuk janë ata të gjithë frymëra shërbenjës, që dërgohen për të shërbyer për të mirën e atyre që kanë për të trashëguar shpëtimin? (Hebrejve 1/7,13-14)

Një frymë ose një Engjëll

"Ne nuk gjejmë asgjë të keqe te ky njeri; dhe nëse i ka folur një frymë ose një engjëll të mos luftojmë kundër Perëndisë".(Veprat e apostujve 23/9)

Po kështu dhe togë fjalëshi “Ati, Biri, Shpirti i shenjtë” në një vend tjetër të biblës zëvëndësohet me togëfjalëshin “Ati, Biri, Engjëlli ”.

Pagezojini ne emert e Atit, te birit e te Shpirtit te shenjte." Mateut (28/19)"Por askush nuk e di diten as oren kur do te ndodh kjo askush, as engjell ne qiell, as biri, vetemAti e di." (Marku 13/32)

“Fryma” si fjalë e Zotit

Fryma e Perëndisë më ka krijuar dhe fryma e të Plotfuqishmit më jep jetë (Jobi – 33/4)

Me frymën e Perëndisë formohet akulli dhe shtrirja e ujërave tërhiqet. I ngarkon retë e dendura me lagështirë dhe i shpërndan larg retë e tij dritëplota.Ato enden në qiell kudo, duke ndryshuar drejtimin në bazë të drejtimit të tij, për të kryer çfarëdo gjë që Ai urdhëron mbi faqen e tokës së banuar.I dërgon o për dënim, o për tokën e tij o për mirësi.(Jobi 37/10-13)

17 Merrni edhe përkrenaren e shpëtimit dhe shpatën e Frymës, që është fjala e Perëndisë (Efesianëve – 6/17)

" "Qiejt u bënë me anë të fjalës së Zotit; dhe tërë ushtria e tyre me anë të frymës së gojës së tij "(Jobi 26:13)

4 Por ai, duke iu përgjigjur, tha: "Është shkruar: "Njeriu nuk rron vetëm me bukë, por me çdo fjalë që del nga goja e Perëndisë"".(Mateu 4). 

Pikërisht edhe pse i shpjeguam të gjithë domthëniet që bibla ka për kuptimin dhe simbolizimin e frymës, ose frymës së shenjtë si shpirt i njeriut, frymëzim, Ëngjëll ose fjalë e Zotit ne donim të tregonim se Jezusi u krijua me urdhërin e e Fjalës së Zotit “Bëhu” të cilën do ta analizojmë më poshtë dhe për këtë Ai dërgoi engjëjt e tij si robër sikurse i dërgon për erërat, retë dhe dukuritë e tjera natyrore.Gjithashtu Zoti e frymëzoi Jezusin që në vogli dhe e bëri atë profet për të shpëtuar popullin hebre.

Ndërsa gabimi kristianëve është se ato i referohen verseteve biblike të Gjonit për krijimin e Jezusit dhe se devijojnë nga kuptimi dhe domethënia e tyre e saktë .


Në fillim ishte Fjala dhe Fjala ishte me Perëndinë, dhe Fjala ishte Perëndi.Ai (fjala) ishte në fillim me Perëndinë.Të gjitha gjërat u bënë me anë të tij (fjala), dhe pa atë nuk u bë asnjë nga ato që u bënë.Në atë ishte jeta, dhe jeta ishte drita e njerëzve.Dhe drita shkëlqen në errësirë dhe errësira nuk e kuptoi.Ai (fjala) ishte në botë, dhe bota u krijua me anë të tij, por bota nuk e njohuDhe Fjala u bë mish dhe banoi ndër ne; dhe ne soditëm lavdinë e tij, si lavdia e të vetëmlindurit prej Atit, plot hir e të vërtetë.Gjoni dëshmoi për të dhe thirri duke thënë: "Ky është ai, për të cilin thashë: "Ai që vjen pas meje më ka paraprirë, sepse ishte përpara meje""..(Gjoni 1/1-5,10,14-15)

Këto janë versetet biblike të cilët kristianët I marrin për bazë për ta konsideruar Jezusin si Zot dhe se Ai paska krijuar gjithcka duke dalë kështu terësisht nga kuptimi dhe llogjika që të cojnë këto versete.Ne ti analizojmë këto versete duke i shpjeguar me versete të tjerë biblikë ose me mendime të vetë kristianëve.

“Në fillim ishte Fjala dhe Fjala ishte me Perëndinë”

Ky ajet tregon qartë për cilësinë e Zotit se Ai flet me fjalë dhe se cilësia e të folurit të Tij dhe Fjalët e Tij kanë qenë të përhershme në Qënien e Tij Madhështore.Ai I përdorte fjalët e Tij për të krijuar, për të urdhëruar Engjëjt, për të folur me profetët drejtëpërsëdrejti (Mosiu) ose me anë të fjalëve të Tij të zbriste ligje dhe libra hyjnorë për të mësuar njerzimi.

“dhe Fjala ishte Perëndi”

Disa teologë kristianë mendojnë se përkthimi i këtij verseti është i gabueshëm.Psh The bible 1935 An AmerikanTranslation nga J.M.P Smith dhe E.J. Goodspeed, Cikago shkruan se përkthimi i këtij verseti vjen në këtë formë.

“Dhe fjala ishte hyjnore”

Pra tregon se Fjala ishte cilësi e Zotit. “Dhe Fjala ishte e Perëndisë”

Në greqisht ky verset shkruhet (“Kai the-os en ho lo’gos”) që në kuptimin gjuhësor do të shpjegohej kështu.Fjala greke Theos është një emër kallzuesor në numrin njëjës që ndodhet para foljes dhe nuk paraprihet nga nyja shquese.Është e një Theos pa nyjën shquese.Zoti me të cilin Fjala ishte në fillim është përshkruar këtu nga shprehja greke Theos i paraprirë nga nyja shquese “Ho”.Pra është një Theos I nyjëzuar.Ndërtimi9 I nyjëzuar I emrit thekson identitet, një personalitet, ndërsa një emër kallëzuesor në numrin njëjës pa nyjën shquese, që paraprin foljen, thekson një cilësi të dikujt.Prandaj pohimi I Gjonit se Fjala ose Logosi ishte Perëndi ose i ngjashëm me të nuk do të thotë se ajo ishte vetë Zoti a me të cilin ishte, por shpreh një cilësi të fjalës Logos por nuk e indetifikon atë me vetë Zotin.(Shkëputur prej biblës “Shkrimet e Krishtere Greke”, përkthimi Bota e re, Maj 2000)

Prandaj më pas thuhet në bibël

2 Ai (fjala) ishte në fillim me Perëndinë.3 Të gjitha gjërat u bënë me anë të tij (fjala), dhe pa atë nuk u bë asnjë nga ato që u bënë.(Gjoni 1)

Pra cilësia e të folurës me Fjalë e Zotit ishte që në fillim si cilësi në Qënien e Tij.Fakti që të gjithë krijesat u krijuan prej saj sipas Gjonit tregon se Fjala e Zotit ishte urdhëri i Tij me Fjalë “Bëhu” sic thuhet tek zanafilla dhe zbulesa .

“Zoti tha u befte drita e drita u bë ““Pastaj Përëndia tha: "Le të jetë një kupë qiellore mes ujërave, që t`i ndajë ujërat nga ujërat".Pastaj Përëndia tha: "Të mbushen ujërat nga një numër i madh qeniesh të gjalla dhe të fluturojnë zogjtë lart mbi tokë nëpër hapësirën e madhe të kupës qiellorePastaj Përëndia tha: "Të prodhojë toka qenie të gjalla sipas llojit të tyre: kafshë, rrëshqanorë dhe bisha të tokës, simbas llojit të tyre". (Zanafilla 1)

.. Doli një zë i madh nga tempulli i qiellit, nga froni, duke thënë: "U bë".Atëherë shkrepën zëra bubullima dhe vetëtima, dhe u bë një tërmet i madh, që i tillë nuk ishte bërë qëkurse u bënë njerëzit mbi tokë, një tërmet kaq fort i madh.(zbulesa 16/17-18)

Që krijesat u krijuan nga urdhëri I Zotit me anë të fjalës së Tij e dëshmojnë dhe versete të tjera biblike.

"Qiejt u bënë me anë të fjalës së Zotit; dhe tërë ushtria e tyre me anë të frymës së gojës së tij "" (Psalmet. 33/6). 

5 Sepse ata me dashje harruan se nëpërmjet fjalës së Perëndisë qiejt vinin në eksistencë shumë kohë më parë, dhe se toka doli nga uji dhe u sajua nëpërmjet ujit,për shkak të të cilit bota e atëhershme u mbulua nga uji dhe humbi,ndërsa qiejt dhe dheu i sotshëm janë ruajtur nga e njëjta fjalë për zjarrin, të rezervuar për ditën e gjyqit dhe të humbjes së njerëzve të pabesë. (2 e Pjetrit 3/5-7)

“Të gjitha gjërat u bënë me anë të tij” (fjala)“dhe bota u krijua me anë të tij”(fjalës)(Gjoni 1)

Me anë të besimit ne kuptojmë se bota është ndërtuar me fjalën e Perëndisë, sa që ato që shihen nuk u bënë prej gjërave që shihen. (Hebrenjve 11/3)

Krijimi i Jezusit nga Fjala e Zotit.

14 Dhe Fjala u bë mish dhe banoi ndër ne; dhe ne soditëm lavdinë e tij, si lavdia e të vetëmlindurit prej Atit, plot hir e të vërtetë(Gjoni 1/14)Nuk ka dyshim se Jezusi u quajt “Fjala e Zotit” për shkak se Zoti e theu ligjin natyror të krijimit njerzor me anë të ciftit mashkull-femër për të risjellë dhe njëherë krijimin e Tij të drejtëpërdrejtë me anë të Fjalës dhe urdhërit të Tij “Bëhu”.

Dhe ishte i veshur me një rrobe të ngjyer në gjak; dhe emri i tij quhet: "Fjala e Perëndisë".(Zbulesa 19/13)

Porse kjo për arsyen sepse ai u krijua me anë të kësaj Fjale sikurse u krijuan dhe krijesat e tjera.Fjala e Zotit dhe urdhëri i Tij e krijojnë njeriun pa baba dhe pa nënë( Ademin), e krijon pa nënë (Evën) dhe Jezusin pa baba sepse Zoti është i plotfuqishëm për gjithcka dhe është më i miri Krijues.

12 Sepse fjala e Perëndisëështë e gjallë dhe vepruese, më e mprehtë se çdo shpatëme dy tehe dhe depërton deri në ndarjen e shpirtit dhe të frymës, të nyjeve dhe të palcave.(Hebrenjve – 4/12)

Hebrejtë e akuzuan Jezusin se ai ishte fëmijë i lindur nga imoraliteti dhe nuk e besonin se ai lindi pa baba nga Fjala e Zotit “Bëhu” prandaj Jezusi u tha hebrejve. 

Dhe mos t'ju shkojë mendja të thoni me vete: "Ne kemi Abrahamin për atë"; sepse unë po ju them se Perëndia mund të nxjerrë bij të Abrahamit edhe prej këtyre gurëve. (Mateu 3/9)

Ose sikurse i tha Zoti Abrahamit dhe gruas së tij Sarës për lindjen e Isakut.“A ka vallë diçka që është shumë e vështirë për Zotin?” (Zanafilla 18/14)

Ose sikruse tha Elizabeta gruas së Zakarias për lindjen e Gjon Pagëzorit (Jahjës)...”sepse me Perëndinë asgjë s'është e pamundshme” (Luka1/37)



Zoti dërgon engjëjt ti sjellin shpirtat embrioneve për ti sjellë ato në jetë dhe dërgon engjëjt për ti marrë shpirtat njerzve në përfundimin e ciklit njerzor.

Ti fsheh fytyrën tënde dhe ata e humbasin fare; ti heq frymën, dhe ata vdesin duke u kthyer përsëri në pluhurin e tyre.Ti dërgon frymën tënde dhe ata krijohen, kështu ti ripërtërin faqen e dheut.(Psalmet 104/29-30)

Shpirtat e njerzve janë krijuar nga Zoti para trupave. 

Fjala e Zotit m'u drejtua, duke më thënë:"Para se unë të të formoja në barkun e nënës sate, të kam njohur; para se ti të dilje nga barku i saj, të kam shenjtëruar dhe të kam caktuar profet të kombeve".(Jeremia 1/4-5)

Prandaj Jezusi u tha hebrejve mbasi u tregoi vegimin e Abrahamit për kohën e Jezusit.

56 Abrahami, ati juaj, ngazëllohej në shpresën që të shihte ditën time; e pa dhe u gëzua".57 Judenjtë, pra, i thanë: "Ti ende nuk je pesëdhjetë vjeç dhe e paske parë Abrahamin?".58 Jezusi u tha atyre: "Në të vërtetë, në të vërtetë unë po ju them: para se të kishte lindur Abrahami, unë jam".(Gjoni 8)

Dhe do të shkojë përpara tij në frymë dhe pushtet të Elias(Luka 1/17)

Kjo gjë përmendet dhe në shumë pjesë të tjera të biblës.


Zoti më zotëroi në fillim të rrugës së tij, përpara veprave të tij më të lashta.U vendosa nga amshimi, që në krye, para se toka të ekzistonte. Më krijuan kur nuk kishte ende humnera, kur nuk kishte burime me ujë të bollshëm. Më krijuan para se themelet e maleve të ishin përforcuar, para kodrinave,kur nuk kishte sajuar ende as tokën, as fushat dhe as plisat e para të dheut.(Proverbs 8/22-26)

Po, ti ke formuar të përbrëndëshmet e mia, ti më ke endur në barkun e nënes sime.Unë do të të kremtoj, sepse jam krijuar në mënyrë të mrekulluar; veprat e tua janë të mrekullueshme, dhe unë e di shumë mirë këtë gjë.Kockat e mia nuk ishin një e fshehtë për ty kur u formova në fshehtësi duke u endur në thellësitë e tokës.Dhe sytë e tu panë masën pa trajtë të trupit tim, dhe në librin tënd ishin shkruar ditët që ishin caktuar për mua, megjithëse asnjë prej tyre nuk ekzistonte ende.(Psalmet 139/13-16)

Jezusi u quajt i parëlindur .

Ajo lindi djalin e saj të parëlindur, të cilit ia vuri emrin Jezus.(Mateu 1/25)

Kjo nuk përbën ndonjë fakt për hyjnizimin e tij sepse kështu janë quajtur dhe njerez të tjera në bibël si (Numrat 3,12.41, Zanafilla 27 etj)

Zoti i foli Moisiut duke i thënë:"Më shenjtëro çdo të parëlindur, (Eksodi 13/1-2)

Por do të njohë si të parëlindur djalin e gruas së urryer, duke i dhënë një pjesë të dyfishtë të të gjitha atyre që zotëron; sepse ai është prodhimi i parë i fuqisë së tij dhe atij i përket e drejta e paralindjes.(Ligji përtërirë 21/17)

Pra si konkluzion ne mund të themi se Jezusi u krijua nga Fuqia e Zotit në mynyrë madhështore si u krijua Ademi, Eva dhe sikurse fëmijët që lindën nga gratë me moshë të thyer , apo që ishin sterile.Prindërit e tij u lajmëruan nga engjëjt për lindjen e tij sikurse u lajmërua Abrahami, Jakobi, Zakaria etj. Jezusi u mbush me frymën e shenjtë (Frymëzim) që na barkun e nënës sikurse u mbush Samsoni, Gjon Pagëzori etj.Ai u quajt profet dhe krijesë e Zotit sikurse u quajtën dhe të tjerët.Ai gjithmonë emërohej në bibël me emrin “Bir i njeriut” dhe këtë e përdorte në shumë profeci të tij.Ai u krijua si embrion nga Fjala e Zotit “Bëhu” dhe ëngjëjt i sollën shpirtin kur ai ishte në barkun e Maries për ti dhënë jetë.Ai ndjenji në barkun e Maries plot 9 muaj dhe lindi si një krijesë njerzore e cila u rrethpre kur mbushi 8 ditë sikurse Gjon Pagëzori.

Dhe kur kaluan të tetë ditët, pas të cilave ai duhej rrethprerë, ia vunë emrin Jezus, emër të dhënë nga engjëlli para se ai të ngjizej në bark. (Luka 2/21)

Dhe Elizabetës i erdhi koha që të lindë dhe të nxjerrë në dritë një djalë.Dhe ndodhi që të tetën ditë erdhën për ta rrethprerë djalin, dhe donin t'ia quanin Zakaria, me emrin e atit të tij; por e ëma ndërhyri dhe tha: "Jo, por përkundrazi do të quhet Gjon".(Luka 1/57-60)

Të gjitha këto së bashku me mesazhin që ai u përcolli Israelitëve tregojnë se Ai ishte Rob dhe i dërguar i Zotit dhe se adhuronte vetëm Zotin, ishte profet i nderuar i Tij dhe nuk ishte idhujtar dhe hipokrit që në vend të Zotit të adhuronte shëmbëlltyrat që sot I gjejmë nëpër kasha, apo varre dhe sende të tjerë të cilat përbëjnë besimin e sotëm të kristianëve.Bibla jo vetëm që ka deëvijuar me kalimin e kohërave por dhe shkruesit e saj nuk kanë qenë të përpiktë në kuptimin që i jepnin fjalëve duke lënë kështu hapësira për abuzime mendimesh të njerzve të thjeshtë.

Gabim biblik në të shprehurZoti vizitoi Sarën, siç i kishte thënë; dhe Zoti i bëri Sarës ato që i kishte premtuar.Dhe Sara u ngjiz dhe lindi një djalë me Abrahamin në pleqërinë e tij, në kohën e caktuar që Perëndia i kishte thënë. (Zanafilla 21/1-2)

Si e vizitoi Zoti Sarën.Kjo nuk ka llogjikë sepse Zoti nuk është njeri sikurse e përshkruan bibla në shumë pjesë të saj duke i dhënë Atij cilësi njerzore të mangëta të cilat I futen në fenë krishtere nga konceptet pagane dhe mitiologjike.Prandaj përgjigjen e saktë të pyetjeve të mia I gjeta në Kuranin Famëlartë.jithmonë më bëntë përshtypje pse Muhamedi a.s iu shpall prej Zotit kapitulli Merjem (Maria) që tregon për historinë e nënës së Isait a.s(Jezusit) dhe në Kuran nuk ka një sure me emrin e ndonjë prej të afërme të Muhamedit a.s qofshin ato prindër apo farafis.Si ka mundësi që në Kuran Merjemja(Maria) përmendet gruaja më e mirë e njerzimit ndërsa Muhamedi a.s nuk e thotë këtë për nënën e Tij e as për vajzën e tij ose për gruan e tij.Pra kjo tregon qartë se kurani nuk është vepër njerzore Ai është shpallje hyjnore që shmang cdo lloj emocioni dhe dashurie pa baza hyjnore.

Dhe sërisht gjeta një përgjigje biblike ku Jezusi thotë.

Megjithatë unë ju them të vërtetën: është mirë për ju që unë të shkoj, sepse, po nuk shkova, nuk do të vijë te ju Ngushëlluesi; por, po shkova, unë do t'jua dërgoj.Dhe kur të ketë ardhur, ai do ta bindë botën për mëkat, për drejtësi dhe për gjykim.Për mëkat, sepse nuk besojnë në mua;për drejtësi, sepse unë po shkoj tek Ati dhe nuk do të më shihni më;për gjykim, sepse princi i kësaj bote është gjykuar.Kam edhe shumë gjëra të tjera për t'ju thënë, por ato ende ju nuk mund t'i mbani.Por, kur të vijë ai, Fryma e së vërtetës, ai do t'ju prijë në çdo të vërtetë, sepse ai nuk do të flasë nga vetja, por do të thotë gjitha ato gjëra që ka dëgjuar dhe do t'ju kumtojë gjërat që do vijnë.Ai do të më përlëvdojë, sepse do të marrë prej meje dhe do t'jua kumtojë.Të gjitha gjërat që ka Ati janë të miat; për këtë ju thashë se ai do të marrë prej simes dhe do t'jua kumtojë.(Gjoni 16/7-15)3:45. Përkujto kur engjujt i thanë: "Oj Mejreme, All-llahu të përgëzon me fjalën e vet me lindjen e një fëmije si rezultat i fjalës së Zotit emri i të cilit është Mesih, Isa, bir i Merjemes, i famshëm në dynja e ahiret dhe nga të afërmit (e Zotit). 


Sure 3:47: "Ajo (Merjemja) tha: Zoti im, si mund te kem unë djalë e mua s'më ka prekur njeriu. Ai (Allahu) tha: Ja, kështu Allahu krijon çka te doje. Kur Ai vendos për një çeshtje, vetëm i thotë "Bëhu" Ajo menjehere bëhet."<p> </p>3:59. Vërtet, çështja e Isait (të lindur pa baba) te All-llahu është sikurse çështja e Ademit. Atë e krijoi Ai nga dheu, e pastaj atij i tha "Bëhu!" ai u bë.

E, përmendju në këtë libër (tregimin për) Merjemen kur ajo u largua prej familjes së saj në një vend në lindje.Ajo, vuri një perde ndaj tyre, e Ne ia dërguam asaj Xhebrilin, e ai iu paraqit asaj njeri në tërësi.Ajo tha: "Unë i mbështetem të Gjithëmëshirëshmit prej teje, nëse je që frikësohesh Atij (pra më le të lirë)!"Ai (Xhibrili) tha: "Unë jam vetëm i dërguar (melek) i Zotit tënd për të dhuruar ty një djalë të pastër (pejgamber)".Ajo tha: "Si do të kem unë djalë, kur mua nuk më është afruar njeri (nuk jam e martuar), e as nuk kamë qenë e pamoralshme".Ai (Xhibrili) tha: "Ja, kështu ka thënë Zoti yt; ajo për Mua është lehtë, e për ta bërë atë (djalin e krijuar pa babë) argument për njerëzit e edhe mëshirë nga ana e Jonë. Kjo është çështje e kryer!"Ajo e barti atë (Isain), andaj (me të në bark) u izolua në një vend të largët.E dhembja (e lindjes) e mbështeti atë te një trup i hurmës. Ajo tha: "Ah sa mirë ka qenë për mua të kisha vdekur para kësaj e të isha e harruar që moti!"E prej së poshtmi atë e thirri (Xhibrili): "Mos u brengos, Zoti yt bëri pranë teje një përrockë (uji)".E ti shkunde trupin e hurmës se do të bijnë ty hurma të freskëta.Ti pra, ha pi e qetësou, dhe nëse sheh ndonjë prej njerëzve thuaj: "Unë ka vendsur heshtje për hir të Gjitëhmëshirshmit, andaj asnjë njeriu sot nuk i flas!"Dhe duke e bartur ngryk shkoj me të te të afërmit e vet ata i thanë: "Oj Merjeme, ke bërë një punë shumë tëkeqe!"Oj motra e Harunit, babai yt nuk ishte njeri i prishur e as nëna jote nuk ka qenë e pamoralshme!Atëherë ajo u dha shenjë kah (Isai). Ata thanë: "Si t'i flasim atij që ëshë foshnjë në djep?"Ai (Isai) tha: "Unë jam rob i All-llahut, mua më ka dhënë (ka caktuar të më japë) librin dhe më ka bërë Pejgamber.Më ka bërë dobiprurës kudo që të jem dhe më ka porositur me namaz (falje) e zeqatë për sa të jemë gjallë!Më ka bërë të mirësjellshëm ndaj nënës sime, e nuk më ka bërë kryelartë as të padëgjueshëm!Selami (shpëtim prej All-llahut) është me mua ditën kur u linda, ditën kur të vdes dhe ditën kur të dal (prej varrit) i gjallë!"Kjo është (fjalë) e vërtetë, rreth Isait, birit të Merjemes në të cilin ata shkaktojnë dyshime.Nuk i takoi (nuk ka nevojë) All-llahu të ketë ndonjë fëmijë, i pastër është Ai, kur dëshiron një send Ai vetëm i thotë atij: Bëhu!". Ai menjëherë bëhet.Isai i tha popullit të vet) Dhe se All-llahu është Zoti im dhe Zoti juaj, pra adhuronie Atë, kjo është rrugë (fe) e drejtë.(Merjem 16-36)

S'ka dyshim, ky është lajm i vërtetë. Nuk ka asnjë të adhuruar tjetër pos All-llahut. All-llahu është Ai, i plotëfuqishmi, i vetëdijshmi.E nëse ata refuzojnë (besimin e drejtë), ata janë ngatërrestarë, për të cilët All-llahu e di shumë mirë.Thuaju (o i dërguar): "O ithtarë të librit (Tevrat e Inxhil), ejani (të bashkohemi) te një fjalë që është e njejtë (e drejtë) mes nesh dhe mes jush: të mos adhurojmë, pos All-llahut, të mos ia bëjmë Atij asnjë send shok, të mos konsiderojmë njëri - tjetrin zotër pos All-llahut!" E në qoftë se ata refuzojnë, ju thoni: "Dëshmoni pra, se ne jemi muslimanë (besuam një Zot)!"(Ali Imran 61-64)

----------


## Xhemis

*Jezusi percaktohet si Bir njeriu ne bibel ne disa faza
*
1)Bir Njeriu ne paralajmerimet profetike te profeteve te tjere para lindjes se Tij.
2)Bir Njeriu ne castin kur lind dhe engjelli i Zotit e njofton Marien per lindjen e nje profeti
3)Bir Njeriu e emerton Jezusi veten e tij gjate gjithe misionit te tij profetik,
4)Nuk deshiron ta adhurojne, lavderojne, dhe ta quajne bir i Zotit apo Zoti vete.
5)Mbas ndodhise se Kryqezimit paraqitet ne toke si Bir Njeriu qe ha mjalte dhe peshk njeri me eshtra dhe mish.
6)Stefani e shikon ne vegim si Bir Njeriu ne te djathen e Perendise
7)Ne riardhjen tjeter jezusi e quan veten e tij Bir Njeriu.
8)Ne diten e gjykimit ai prape e quan veten Bir Njeriu
9)Po keshtu dhe tek zbulesa e Gjonit quan Bir Njeriu 
10)dhe vazhdon mbetet Jezusi, Bir Njeriut deri ne diten e gjykimit dhe ai nuk e ndryshon kurre kete natyrshmeri.


Zoti ne Kuran e quan Jezusin Isai Biri i Merjemes, ia jep perhere kete vendosje si biri i Merjemes per arsyen e thjeshte qe njerzit ta kuptonin se ai nuk eshte Bir i Zotit por eshte bir i Maries Gruas se ndershme qe Zoti i ka zbritur nje kapitull te vecante ne Kuran me emrin e saj dhe Babit te saj, pra nenes se jezusit dhe Gjyshit te Jezusit.

E ndryshe nga Kurani qe e trajton Jezusin si bir i Merjemes bibla ne shume pasazhe te saj dhe me fjalet e Jezusit e konsideron ate si Bir Njeriut, megjithese dihet si nga muslimanet dhe krishteret qe jezusi nuk pati baba te vetmin qe e injorojne kete fakt jane hebrejte duke e akuzuar Jezusin qe ai lindi per shkak te Imoralitetit.Megjithe akuzen e rende qe hebrejte ia bene Merjemes (Maries) dhe Isait a.s (Jezusit) Per te cilen tregohet dhe ne bibel dhe Zoti gjithashtu e ka pastruar Marien ne Kuran nga kjo shpifje e ndyre e hebrejve.Ja si tratohet kjo ne bibel.

Por ju tani kërkoni të më vrisni mua, që ju kam folur të vërtetën që kam dëgjuar nga Perëndia; Abrahami këtë nuk e bëri. Ju bëni veprat e atit tuaj". Prandaj ata i thanë: "Ne nuk lindëm nga kurvërimi; ne kemi një Atë të vetëm: Perëndinë".(Gjoni 8/40-41)

44 Ju jeni nga djalli, që është ati juaj, dhe doni të bëni dëshirat e atit tuaj; ai ishte vrasës që nga fillimi dhe nuk qëndroi në të vërtetën, sepse në të nuk ka të vërtetë. Kur thotë të rrema, flet nga vetvetja, sepse është gënjeshtar dhe ati i rrenës.48 Atëherë Judenjtë iu përgjigjën dhe i thanë: ``A nuk themi me të drejtë se ti je Samaritan dhe se ke një demon?``.49 Jezusi u përgjigj: ``Unë s`kam një demon, por nderoj Atin tim; ju përkundrazi më çnderoni(Gjoni 8/44)

Pra megjithese ato e akuzonin Marien dhe Jezusin si imorale prape jezusi profeti i madh i Zotit i drejtohet atyre per veten e tij si Bir i njeriut edhe pse ai nuk kishte babe, ndryshe nga Kurani qe e konsideron ate si bir i Merjemes(Maries) Kjo per te vetmene arsye se Jezusi u fliste atyre per veten e tij dhe ishte me e rendesishme per te mosdeformimi i natyres se tij njerzore se sa akuza e hebrejve dhe kapja e tyre mbas fjaleve te tij.Pra ai e quajti veten Bir i Njeriut edhe pse Njeri vjen ne gjinine mashkullore dhe i nuk kishte babe por vetem nene kete e ben vetem per shkakun qe njerzit mos e quajne ate bir i Zotit por bir i njeriut.Ai nuk e quajti veten Bir i Gruas sepse atehere njerzit do te binin me shpejt ne gabimin per ti thene atij bir i Zotit.

ai madje i qortoi njerzit duke i thene qe mos e quajne bir i Zotit duke e quajtur veten vetem Krisht ose Mesia.

41 Prej shumë vetëve dilnin demonë që bërtitnin dhe thoshnin: ''Ti je Krishti, Biri i Perëndisë''. Por ai i qortonte dhe nuk i lejonte tëflisnin, sepse ata e dinin se ai ishte Krishti.Luka 4 



Jezusi Bir njeriu, gjate gjithe misionit dhe jetes se tij, edhe mbas historise se kryqit po bir njeriu dhe ne ardhjen e dyte po bir njeriu.

Parardhja e tij si Bir Njeriu ne profecite 

13 Unë shikoja disa vegime nate, dhe ja mbi retë e qiellit po vinte dikush që i ngjante një Biri njeriu; ai arriti deri te i Lashti i ditëve dhe iu afrua atij.14 Atij iu dha sundimi, lavdia dhe mbretëria, me qëllim që gjithë popujt, kombet dhe gjuhët t'i shërbenin; sundimi i tij është një sundim i përjetshëm që nuk do të kalojë, dhe mbretëria e tij është një mbretëri që nuk do shkatërrohet kurrë".(Danieli 7/13)

Fjalet e Jezusit dhe bashkekohesve te tij se ai ishte bir Njeriu

Libri i gjenealogjisë së Jezu Krishtit, birit të Davidit, birit të Abrahamit 16Jakobit i lindi Jozefi, bashkëshorti i Marisë, nga e cila lindi Jezusi, që quhet Krisht.Mateu 1

23Dhe Jezusi ishte rreth tridhjetë vjeç;dhe e pandehnin se ishte bir i Jozefit, bir i Elit;luka 23


Megjithese kemi dy prejardhje te ndryshme Kurani e definon kete prejardhje me nje kapitull te vecante duke e quajtur me emrin Ali Imran, familja e gjyshit te Isait Birit te Merjemes, Jezusit, birit te Maries bije e Elit dhe jo e Jakobit dhe se nuk ishte Jozefi Bir i Elit por Maria ishte bije e tij.Kete proble e njohin dhe krishteret .

26Sepse, sikurse Ati ka jetë në vetvete, kështu ia ka dhënë dhe Birit të ketë jetë në vetvete; 27 dhe i ka dhënë gjithashtu autoritet të gjykojë, sepse është Bir i njeriut Gjoni 5

23Por Jezusi u përgjigj atyre duke thënë: ''Ora ka ardhur, në të cilën Biri i njeriut duhet të përlëvdohet, gjoni 12

20Dhe Jezusi i tha: ''Dhelprat i kanë strofkat, dhe zogjtë e qiellit i kanë çerdhet, por Biri i njeriut nuk ka as ku të mbështetë kokën mateu 8


6Tani, që ta dini se Biri i njeriut ka autoritet në tokë të falë mëkatet: Çohu (i tha paralitikut), merr vigun tënd dhe shko në shtëpinë tënde''.mateu 9

19Erdhi Biri i njeriut, që ha dhe pi dhe ata thonë mateu 12

8Sepse Biri i njeriut është zot edhe i së shtunës''.mateu 12

40Në fakt ashtu si Jona qëndroi tri ditë e tri net në barkun e peshkut të madh, kështu Biri i njeriut do të qëndrojë tri ditë e tri net në zemër të tokës. mateu 13


37Dhe ai duke u përgjigjur u tha atyre: ''Ai që mbjell farën e mirë është Biri i njeriut.mateu 13

41Biri i njeriut do të dërgojë engjëjt e vet dhe ata do të mbledhin nga mbretëria e tij gjithë skandalet dhe ata që bëjnë paudhësi mateu 13


13Pastaj Jezusi, mbasi arriti në krahinën e Cezaresë së Filipit, i pyeti dishepujt e vet: ''Kush thonë njerëzit se jam unë, i Biri i njeriut?''.14 Dhe ata thanë: ''Disa Gjon Pagëzori, të tjerë Elia, të tjerë Jeremia, ose një nga profetët Mateu 16


''Mos i flisni askujt për këtë vegim, derisa i Biri i njeriut të jetë ringjallur prej së vdekuri''.10Atëherë dishepujt e tij e pyetën duke thënë: ''Vallë pse skribët thonë se duhet të vijë më parë Elia?''.11Dhe Jezusi u përgjigj: ''Vërtetë Elia duhet të vijë më parë dhe të rivendosë çdo gjë.12Por unë ju them se Elia ka ardhur dhe ata nuk e kanë njohur, madje u sollën me të si deshën; kështu edhe Birittë njeriut do t'i duhet të vuajë prej tyre''.mateu 17

Jezusi u tha atyre: ''Biri i njeriut do t'u dorëzohet në duart e njerëzve, mateu 18.22

11Sepse Biri i njeriut erdhi për të shpëtuar atë që qe humbur mateu 18


18''Ja, ne ngjitemi në Jeruzalem dhe Biri i njeriut do t'u dorëzohet krerëve të priftërinjve dhe skribëve, dhe ata do ta dënojnë me vdekje.19Do t'ua dorëzojnë pastaj në duart e paganëve që ta tallin, ta fshikullojnë mateu 20

28Sepse edhe Biri i njeriut nuk erdhi që t'i shërbejnë, por për të shërbyer mateu 21


2''Ju e dini se pas dy ditësh janë Pashkët dhe Biri i njeriut do të dorëzohet mateu 26

24Sikurse është shkruar për të, Biri i njeriut pa tjetër shkon; por mjerë ai njeri me anë të të cilit Biri i njeriut tradhtohet mateu 26

45Pastaj u kthye te dishepujt e vet dhe u tha atyre: ''Tani vazhdoni të flini dhe pushoni; ja erdhi ora, dhe Biri i njeriut do të bjerë në duart e mëkatarëve.mateu 26

56sepse Biri i njeriut nuk erdhi për të shkatërruar shpirtërat e njerëzve, po për t'i shpëtuar''. Luka 10

8Dhe unë po ju them: Kushdo që do të rrëfeje për mua përpara njerëzve, edhe Biri i njeriut do ta rrëfejë përpara engjëjve të Perëndisë Luka 12

38Sepse kujtdo që do t'i vijë turp për mua dhe për fjalët e mia në mes të këtij brezi kurorëshkelës dhe mëkatar, për atë do t'i vijë turp edhe Birit të njeriutmarku 9

27Mos punoni për ushqimin që prishet, por për ushqimin që mbetet për jetë të përjetshme, të cilin do t'jua japë Biri i njëriut, sepse mbi të Ati, domethënë Perëndia, vuri vulën e tij.'' gjoni 6

23Por Jezusi u përgjigj atyre duke thënë: ''Ora ka ardhur, në të cilën Biri i njeriut duhet të përlëvdohet, gjoni 12

31Kur doli ai, Jezusi tha: ''Tani Biri i njeriut është përlëvduar dhe Perëndia është përlëvduar në të.32Në qoftë se Perëndia është përlëvduar në të, Perëndia do ta përlëvdojë edhe në vetvete dhe do ta përlëvdojë menjëherë gjoni 14

''Elia me të vërtetë duhet të vijë më parë dhe të rivendosë çdo gjë; por, ashtu siç është shkruar për Birin e njeriut, ai duhet të vuajëshumë gjëra dhe të përçmohet. marku 9

31Pastaj i mori me vete të dymbëdhjetët dhe u tha atyre: ''Ja, ne po ngjitemi në Jeruzalem dhe të gjitha ato që shkruan profetët për Birin e njeriut do të përmbushen. luka 9

48Dhe Jezusi i tha: ''Judë, ti po e tradhton Birin e njeriut me një puthje?''.luka 22

53Prandaj Jezusi u tha atyre: ''Në të vërtetë, në të vërtetë po ju them se, po të mos hani mishin e Birit të njeriut dhe tëmos pini gjakun e tij, nuk keni jetën në veten tuaj. gjoni 6

62Ç'do të ishte po ta shihnit,pra, Birin e njeriut duke u ngjitur atje ku ishte më parë? Gjoni 7

22Lum ju, kur njerëzit do t'ju urrejnë, do t'ju mallkojnë dhe do t'ju fyejnë, do ta shpallin emrin tuaj si të keq, për shkak të Birit të njeriut.Luka 6

22Pastaj u tha dishepujve të vet:''Do të vijnë ditë kur ju do të dëshironi të shihni një nga ditët e Birit të njeriut, por nuk do ta shihni.luka 17

32Dhe kushdo që flet kundër Birit të njeriut do të falet; por ai që flet kundër Frymës së Shenjtë nuk do të falet as në këtë botë as në atë të ardhme mateu 12

28Atëherë Jezusi u tha atyre: ''Kur ta keni lartuar Birin e njeriut, atëherë do të njihni se unë jam, dhe se nuk bëj asgjë prej vetvetes, por i them këto gjëra ashtu si Ati më ka mësuar. 29 Dhe ai që më ka dërguar është me mua; Ati s'më ka lënë vetëm, sepse bëj vazhdimisht gjërat që i pëlqejnë''.Gjoni 8


Mbas ndodhise se Kryqit ai ishte prape bir njeriu dhe njeri dhe jo Zot

14Dhe ashtu si Moisiu e ngriti lart gjarprin në shkretëtirë, kështu duhet të ngrihet lart Biri i njeriut gjoni 3\55Por ai, mbushur me Frymë të Shenjtë, i nguli sytë nga qielli, pa lavdinë e Perëndisë dhe Jezusin që rrinte në këmbë në të djathtëne Perëndisë,56dhe tha: ''Ja, unë po shoh qiejt e hapur dhe Birin e njeriut që rri në këmbë në të djathtën e Perëndisë''.57Por ata, duke lëshuar britma të forta, i zunë veshët dhe të gjithë tok u sulën mbi të;58dhe, si e nxorën jashtë qytetit, e vranë me gurë. Dëshmitarët i vunë rrobat e tyre te këmbët e një djaloshi, të quajtur Saul.59Kështu e vranë me gurë Stefanin, veprat e apostujve 7

kristianët besojnë se Jezusi ishte njeri dhe u bë zot mbas ringjalljes po i paraqesim disa argumente biblike të cilat dëshmojnë jo vetëm se jezusi nuk ishte Zot porse tregojnë se ai ishte njeri i thjeshtë që hante dhe pinte edhe mbas tregimit të kryqëzimit sipas bibles.

Shikoni duart e mia dhe këmbët e mia, sepse unë jam. Më prekni dhe shikoni, sepse një frymë nuk ka mish e eshtra, si po shihni se unë kam!''. Dhe, si i tha këtë, u tregoj atyre duart dhe këmbët. Por, duke qenë se ende nuk besonin prej gëzimit dhe ishin të çuditur, ai u tha atyre: ''A keni këtu diçka për të ngrënë?''. Dhe ata i dhanë një pjesë peshku të pjekur dhe një huall mjalti. Dhe ai i mori dhe hëngri para tyre.[Luka 24/39-43]


Gjithashtu dhe ne versetet e bibles qe tregojne per riardhjen e Jezusit ai e permend veten e tij me emrin Bir njeriu.

44Prandaj edhe ju jini gati, sepse Biri i njeriut do të vijë në atë orë kur ju nuk mendoni''. mateu 24

13Prandaj rrini zgjuar, sepse nuk e dini as ditën as orën në të cilët do të vijë Biri i njeriut''. Mateu 2527Sepse Biri i njeriut do të vijë në lavdinë e Atit të vet bashkë me engjëjt e tij; dhe atëherë ai do të shpërblejë secilin sipas veprës së tij.Mateu 17

28Jezusi u tha atyre: ''Në të vërtetë po ju them, në krijimin e ri, kur Biri i njeriut të ulet në fronin e lavdisë së vet, edhe ju që më keni ndjekur do të uleni mbi dymbëdhjetë frone për të gjykuar të dymbëdhjetë fiset e Izraelit.mateu 20

31''Dhe kur të vijë Biri i njeriut në lavdinë e tij, bashkë me të gjithë engjëjt e shenjtë, atëherë do të ulet mbi fronin e lavdisë së vet. mateu 25

Sepse ashtu si rrufeja, që vetëtin nga njëri skaj i qiellit te tjetri e ndriçon, kështu do të jetë edhe Biri i njeriut në ditën e tij.luka 12

27Sepse, si vetëtima që del nga lindja dhe flakëron deri në perëndim, kështu do të jetë ardhja e Birit të njeriut. 30 Dhe atëherë do të duket në qiell shenja e Birit të njeriut; dhe të gjitha kombet e dheut do të mbajnë zi dhe do ta shohin Birin e njeriut duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit me fuqi dhe lavdi të madhe.mateu 24


37Por, ashtu si qe në ditët e Noeut, kështu do të jetë edhe në ardhjen e Birit të njeriut 38 Sepse, ashtu si në ditët përpara përmbytjes, njerëzit hanin dhe pinin, martoheshin dhe martonin, derisa Noeu hyri në arkë;39dhe nuk kuptuan asgjë, deri sa erdhi përmbytja dhe i fshiu të gjithë; kështu do të ndodhë në ardhjen e Birit të njeriut..mateu 24

30 Kështu do të jetë edhe atë ditë kur Biri i njeriut do të shfaqet.Luka 18

28Në të vërtetë ju them se disa nga ata që janë të pranishëm këtu nuk do të vdesin pa e shikuar më parë Birin e njeriut duke ardhur në mbretërinë e vet''.mateu 17

30Dhe atëherë do të duket në qiell shenja e Birit të njeriut; dhe të gjitha kombet e dheut do të mbajnë zi dhe do ta shohin Birin e njeriut duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit me fuqi dhe lavdi të madhe mateu 17

64Jezusi i tha: ''Ti po thua! Madje unë po ju them se në të ardhmen ju do ta shihni Birin e njeriut duke ndënjur në të djathtën ePushtetit, dhe duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit''. mateu 26

13Askush nuk u ngjit në qiell, përveç atij që zbriti nga qielli, pra, Birit të njeriut që është në qiell gjoni 3

51Pastaj i tha: ''Në të vërtetë, në të vërtetë po ju them se tash e tutje ju do të shihni qiellin e hapur dhe engjëjt e Perëndisë duke u ngjitur dhe duke zbritur mbiBirin e njeriut''.Gjoni 1

36Prandaj, rrini zgjuar dhe lutuni kurdoherë që të çmoheni të denjë të shpëtoni nga të gjitha ato që do të ngjasin dhe të dilni para Birit të njeriut luka 21

26Atëherë do ta shohin Birin e njeriut duke ardhur në re, me pushtet të madh e me lavdi. Marku 14

62 Dhe Jezusi tha:''Unë jam. Dhe ju do ta shihni Birin e njeriut të ulur në të djathtën e Pushtetit dheduke ardhur me retë e qiellit''.Marku 14

do ta shohin Birin e njeriut duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit me fuqi dhe lavdi të madhe.”(Mateu 24/30)


Pastaj i tha: "Në të vërtetë, në të vërtetë po ju them se tash e tutje ju do të shihni qiellin e hapur dhe engjëjt e Perëndisë duke u ngjitur dhe duke zbritur mbiBirin e njeriut".(Gjoni 1/51)

Dhe atëherë do të duket në qiell shenja e Birit të njeriut; dhe të gjitha kombet e dheut do të mbajnë zi dhe do ta shohin Birin e njeriut duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit me fuqi dhe lavdi të madhe. Ai do t'i dërgojë engjëjt e vet me tinguj të fuqishëm borie; dhe ata do t'i mbledhin të zgjedhurit e tij nga të katër erërat, nga një skaj i qiellit te tjetri.Tani mësoni nga fiku këtë shëmbëlltyrë: kur tashmë degët e tij njomësohen dhe nxjerrin gjethet, ta dini se vera është afër.Kështu dhe ju kur ti shikoni se po ndodhin këto ta dini se mbretëria e Perëndisë është afër. 33 Kështu edhe ju, kur t'i shihni të gjitha këto gjëra, ta dini se ai është afër, madje te dera (Luka 21/30-32)

Dhe ai duke u përgjigjur u tha atyre: ``Ai që mbjell farën e mirë është Biri i njeriut.Ara është bota, fara e mirë janë bijtë e mbretërisë dhe egjra janë bijtë e të ligut, dhe armiku që e ka mbjellë është djalli ndërsa korrja është fundi i botës dhe korrësit janë engjëjt. Ashtu si mblidhet egjra dhe digjet në zjarr, kështu, do të ndodhë në mbarimin e botës. Biri i njeriut do të dërgojë engjëjt e vet dhe ata do të mbledhin nga mbretëria e tij gjithë skandalet dhe ata që bëjnë paudhësi,dhe do t`i hedhin në furrën e zjarrit. Atje do të ketë qarje dhe kërcëllim dhëmbësh.(Mateu 13/37-42 )

30 Dhe atëherë do të duket në qiell shenja e Birit të njeriut; dhe të gjitha kombet e dheut do të mbajnë zi dhe do ta shohin Birin e njeriut duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit me fuqi dhe lavdi të madhe.Ai do t'i dërgojë engjëjt e vet me tinguj të fuqishëm borie; dhe ata do t'i mbledhin të zgjedhurit e tij nga të katër erërat, nga një skaj i qiellit te tjetri.(Luka 21/30-32)


Biri i njeriut do të dërgojë engjëjt e vet dhe ata do të mbledhin nga mbretëria e tij gjithë skandalet dhe ata që bëjnë paudhësi,dhe do t'i hedhin në furrën e zjarrit. Atje do të ketë qarje dhe kërcëllim dhëmbësh.(Mateu 13/41-42)


Dhe atëherë do të duket në qiell shenja e Birit të njeriut; dhe të gjitha kombet e dheut do të mbajnë zi dhe do ta shohin Birin e njeriut duke ardhur mbi retë e qiellit me fuqi dhe lavdi të madhe. Ai do t'i dërgojë engjëjt e vet me tinguj të fuqishëm borie; dhe ata do t'i mbledhin të zgjedhurit e tij nga të katër erërat, nga një skaj i qiellit te tjetri.Tani mësoni nga fiku këtë shëmbëlltyrë: kur tashmë degët e tij njomësohen dhe nxjerrin gjethet, ta dini se vera është afër.Kështu dhe ju kur ti shikoni se po ndodhin këto ta dini se mbretëria e Perëndisë është afër. 33 Kështu edhe ju, kur t'i shihni të gjitha këto gjëra, ta dini se ai është afër, madje te dera (Luka 21/30-32)

Pastaj pashë një re të bardhë, dhe ja, mbi re po rrinte i ulur një i ngjashëm me një Bir njeriu, i cili kishte mbi krye një kurorë të artë dhe në dorë një drapër të mprehtë.Një engjëll tjetër doli nga tempulli, duke i thirrur me zë të madh atij që ulej mbi re: "Vër dorë mbi drapërin tënd dhe korr, sepse ora e të korrurit ka ardhur dhe të korrat e dheut janë pjekur".16 Atëherë ai që ulej mbi re e lëshoi drapërin e tij mbi tokë dhe dheu u korr. (Zbulesa 14/14-16)

Me thoni sa here ne bibel Jezusi i thote vetes Bir Njeriu?


Pra Jezusi percaktohet si Bir njeriu ne bible ne disa faza

1)Bir Njeriu ne paralajmerimet profetike te profeteve te tjere para lindjes se Tij.
2)Bir Njeriu ne castin kur lind dhe engjelli i Zotit e njofton Marien per lindjen e nje profeti
3)Bir Njeriu e emerton Jezusi veten e tij gjate gjithe misionit te tij profetik,
4)Nuk deshiron ta adhurojne, lavderojne, dhe ta quajne bir i Zotit apo Zoti vete.
5)Mbas ndodhise se Kryqezimit paraqitet ne toke si Bir Njeriu qe ha mjalte dhe peshk njeri me eshtra dhe mish.
6)Stefani e shikon ne vegim si Bir Njeriu ne te djathen e Perendise
7)Ne riardhjen tjeter jezusi e quan veten e tij Bir Njeriu.
8)Ne diten e gjykimit ai prape e quan veten Bir Njeriu
9)Po keshtu dhe tek zbulesa e Gjonit quan Bir Njeriu 
10)dhe vazhdon mbetet Jezusi, Bir Njeriut deri ne diten e gjykimit dhe ai nuk e ndryshon kurre kete natyrshmeri.

----------


## Xhemis

*Jezusi gjithmone i lutej Zotit.*

Po Krishteret pse i luten Jezusit!?

Jezusi lutej gjithe naten Zotit

11Ata u tërbuan dhe diskutonin me njëri-tjetrin se ç'mund t'i bënin Jezusit.12Në ato ditë ndodhi që ai shkoi në mal për t'u lutur, dhe e kaloi natën duke iu lutur Perëndisë.Luka 6

Kur lutej Jezusi i lutej Zotit i ndriconte fytyra


28Dhe ndodhi që afërsisht tetë ditë pas këtyre thënieve,Ai mori me vete Pjetrin, Gjonin Jakobin dhe u ngjit në mal për t'u lutur.29Dhe ndërsa po lutej, pamja e fytyrës së tij ndryshoi dhe veshja e tij u bë e bardhë dhe e ndritshme.30Dhe ja, dy burra po bisedonin me të; ata ishin Moisiu dhe Elia,31të cilët, të shfaqur në lavdi, i flisnin për ikjen e tij nga kjo jetë që do të kryhej së shpejti në Jeruzalem.Luka 9

Jezusi i lutej vete Zotit por i mesonte dhe te tjeret qe ti luteshin Zotit me lutje te posacme ose te pergjithshmeJezusi tregon se personi qe i lutet naten Zotit kur te tjeret flen gjume i pranohet lutja1Dhe ndodhi që ai ndodhej në një vend dhe lutej dhe, si mbaroi, një nga dishepujt e tij i tha: ''Zoteri, na mëso të lutemi, ashtu siç i mësoi Gjoni dishepujt e vet''.2Dhe ai u tha: ''Kur të luteni, thoni: "Ati ynë që je në qiej, u shenjtëroftë emri yt, ardhtë mbretëria jote, u bëftë vullneti yt si në qiell edhe në tokë.3Na jep çdo ditë bukën tonë të nevojshme.4Dhe na i fal mëkatet tona, sepse edhe ne i falim fajtorët tanë; dhe mos lejo të biem në tundim, por na shpëto nga i ligu"''.5Pastaj u tha atyre: ''A ka midis jush njeri që ka një mik dhe i shkon në mesnatë e i thotë: "Mik, më jep hua tri bukë,6sepse më erdhi nga udha një miku im dhe unë s'kam çfarë t'i vë përpara";

7dhe ai, nga brenda, duke u përgjigjur, i tha: "Mos më bezdis, dera është tashmë e mbyllur dhe fëmijët e mi ranë në shtrat me mua; nuk mund të çohem e të t'i jap"?8Unë po ju them se, edhe nëse nuk çohet t'ia japë sepse e ka mik, do të çohet gjithsesi për shkak të insistimit të tij dhe do t'i japë të gjitha bukët që i nevojiten.9Prandaj po ju them: Lypni dhe do t'ju jepet; kërkoni dhe do të gjeni; trokitni dhe do t'ju hapet.10Sepse kushdo që lyp, merr, kush kërkon, gjen dhe do t'i hapet atij që troket.11Dhe cili nga ju është baba i tillë që, po t'i kërkojë bukë djali, i jep një gur? Ose po t'i kërkojë një peshk, në vend të peshkut i jep një gjarpër?12Ose, po t'i kërkojë një vezë, i jep një akrep? Luka 11

Jezusi tregon se lutja e sinqerte e gabimtarit ndaj Zotit e ben ate qe Zoti ti fale gjynahet dhe ta fuse ne parajse

10''Dy njerëz u ngjitën në tempull për t'u lutur; njëri ishte farise dhe tjetri tagrambledhës.11Fariseu rrinte në këmbë dhe lutej në vetvete kështu: "O Perëndi, të falënderoj që nuk jam si njerëzit e tjerë, grabitqarë, të padrejtë, kurorëshkelës, dhe as si ai tagrambledhës.12Unë agjëroj dy herë në javë dhe paguaj të dhjetën e gjithçkaje që kam".13Kurse tagrambledhësi rrinte larg dhe as që guxonte t'i çonte sytë drejt qiellit; por rrihte kraharorin e vet duke thënë: "O Perëndi, ji i mëshirshëm ndaj mua mëkatarit".14Dhe unë po ju them se ky, dhe jo tjetri, u kthye në shtëpinë e vet i shfajësuar; sepse kushdo që lartohet do të ulet, dhe kush ulet, do të lartohet''.Luka 18

Jezusi lutej per shoket e tij dhe i kerkonte dhe atyre ti luteshin Zotit

32Por unë jam lutur për ty, që besimi yt të mos mpaket; dhe ti, kur të jesh kthyer, forco vëllezërit e tu''.Luka 22

36Prandaj, rrini zgjuar dhe lutuni kurdoherë që të çmoheni të denjë të shpëtoni nga të gjitha ato që do të ngjasin dhe të dilni para Birit të njeriut luka 21Ne lutjen e tij Jezusi tregon se Zoti eshte ne qiell dhe vetem e atij eshte fuqia dhe mbreteria dhe ai i fal mekatet.

9Ju, pra, lutuni kështu: "Ati ynë që je në qiej, u shenjtëroftë emri yt.10Ardhtë mbretëria jote. U bëftë vullneti yt në tokë si në qiell.11Bukën tonë të përditshme na e jep sot.12Dhe na i fal fajet tona, ashtu siç ua falim ne fajtorëve tanë.13Dhe mos lejo të biem në tundim, por na çliro nga i ligu, sepse jotja është mbretëria dhe fuqia dhe lavdia përjetë. Amen".mateu 6

Jezusi na keshillon te lutemi Zotit per armiqte tane

44Por unë po ju them: "Duani armiqtë tuaj, bekoni ata që ju mallkojnë, u bëni të mirë atyre që ju urrejnë, dhe lutuni për ata që ju keqtrajtojnë dhe ju përndjekin,45(gabim biblik apo dhe apostujt qenken bijte e Zotit?)për të qenë bij të Atit tuaj, që është në qiej, sepse ai bën të lindë diellin e tij mbi të mirët dhe mbi të këqijtë, dhe bën të bjerë shi mbi të drejtët dhe të padrejtët.Mateu 6

Jezusi keshillon per lutej ndaj Zotit

37Atëherë ai u tha dishepujve të vet: ''E korra është me të vërtetë e madhe, por punëtorët janëpak.38Lutjuni, pra, Zotit të të korrave, të dërgojë punëtorë në të korrat e tij''.mateu 10

Jezusi i lutej Zotit ne Mal deri ne agim


23Mbasi i nisi ato, u ngjit vetëm mbi mal për t'u lutur. Dhe kur u ngrys ai gjëndej aty, i vetëm fare.Mateu 14

46 Sapo e lejoi,ai iu ngjit malit për t'u lutur.

35Pastaj, të nesërmen në mëngjes, kur ende ishte shumë errët, Jezusi u ngrit, doli dhe shkoi në një vend të vetmuar dhe atje u lut.

Jezusi kishte mundesi ti lutej Zotit qe ti dergonte engjejt per mbrotjen e tij

53A kujton ti, vallë, se unë nuk mund t'i lutem Atit tim, që të më dërgojë më shumë se dymbëdhjetë legjione engjëjsh?


Jezusi i lutej Zotit duke vendosur fytyren ne toke (sikurse muslimanet sot)Ai lutej Zotit kur e kapi nje ankth dhe trishtim


36Atëherë Jezusi shkoi bashkë me ta në një vend, që quhej Gjetsemani, dhe u tha dishepujve: ''Uluni këtu, ndërsa unë po shkoi aty të lutem''.37Dhe mori me vete Pjetrin dhe të dy djemtë e Zebedeut, dhe filloi të ndjeje trishtim dhe ankth të madh.38Atëherë ai u tha atyre: ''Shpirti im është thellësisht i trishtuar, deri në vdekje; qëndroni këtu dhe rrini zgjuar bashkë me mua''.39Dhe, si shkoi pak përpara, ra me fytyrë për tokë dhe lutej duke thënë: ''Ati im, në qoftë se është e mundur, largoje prej meje këtë kupë; megjithatë, jo si dua unë, por si do ti''.

42U largua përsëri për herë të dytë dhe u lut duke thënë: ''Ati im, në qoftë se nuk është e mundur që kjo kupë të largohet prej meje pa u pirë prej meje, u bëftë vullneti yt!''.

44Dhe, mbasi i la ata, u largua përsëri dhe u lut për të tretën herë, duke thënë të njëjtat fjalë

Jezusi tregon se nese do ti lutemi Zotit do te marrim pergjigje prej Tij

22Dhe gjithçka të kërkoni në lutje, duke patur besim, do të merrni''.mateu 21

Jezusi i lutej Zotit per perkushtim dhe respekt duke kerkuar shpetim


44Dhe ai, duke qenë në agoni, lutej edhe më fort; dhe djersa e tij po i bëhej si gjak i mpiksur që bie për tokë luka 22

27 Tani shpirti im është i tronditur dhe çfarë të them: O Atë, më shpëto nga kjo orë? gjoni 12

Jezusi do ti lutej Zotit qe ne toke ti sillte nje Ngushullues tjeter per njerzit

16Dhe unë do t'i lutem Atit dhe ai do t'ju japë një Ngushëllues tjetër, që do të qëndrojë përgjithmonë me ju, gjoni 14


Jezusi iu lut Zotit qe ti fale njerzit

34Dhe Jezusi tha: ''O Atë, fali ata sepse nuk dinë ç'bëjnë''. luka 23

Jezusi sipas bibles iu Lut Zotit me emrin e Tij Elahi qe krishteret e kane ndryshuar e kane bere eloi

34Dhe në të nëntën orë Jezusi bërtiti me zë të lartë: ''Eloi, Eloi; lama sabaktani?'', që e përkthyer do të thotë: ''Perëndia im, Perëndia im, përse më ke braktisur?''.Marku 16

Jezusi kerkoi qe tempulli te behet shtepi lutje ndaj Zotit dhe jo vend tregtie

12Pastaj Jezusi hyri në tempullin e Perëndisë, i dëboi të gjithë ata që shisnin dhe blinin në tempull dhe përmbysi tryezat e këmbyesve të parave dhe ndenjëset e shitësve të pëllumbave.13Dhe u tha atyre: ''Éshtë shkruar: "Shtëpia ime do të quhet shtëpi lutje", por ju e keni kthyer në një shpellë kusarësh''.mateu 21

Jezusi u lutej Zotit vazhdimisht

21Tani, si u pagëzua gjithë populli, edhe Jezusi u pagëzua; dhe ndërsa po lutej, qielli u hap luka 4

Jezusi tregon se disa demone largohen nga Njeriu nepermjet Lutjes drejtuar Zotit dhe agjerimit


19Atëherë dishepujt iu afruan Jezusit mënjanë dhe i thanë: ''Përse ne nuk ishim në gjendje ta dëbonim?''.20DheJezusi u tha atyre: ''Prej mosbesimit tuaj; sepse në të vërtetë, unë po ju them, se po të keni besim sa një kokërr sinapi, do t'i thoni këtij mali: "Zhvendosu nga këtu atje", dhe ai do të zhvendoset; dhe asgjë nuk do të jetë e pamundshme për ju.21Por ky lloji demoni nuk del veçse me anë të lutjes dhe të agjërimit''.Mateu 18

----------


## Xhemis

*Përgënjeshtrimi i trinitetit me argumenta të llogjikës*

Pjesa e parë--Thënia e parë: Jeta e përjetshme arrihet me njësimin e Allahut dhe besimin në shpalljen e Mesiut. 

Në Ungjillin sipas Gjonit 17/ 3 është thëni e Isait duke I folur Zotit: "Dhe kjo është jeta e përjetshme, të të njohin ty të vetmin perëndi të vërtetë dhe Jezu Krishtin që ti ke dërguar." Mesiu a.s tregoi qartë se jeta e përjetshme është të njesosh Zotin dhe se Isai është I dërguari I Tij. Ai nuk tha se jeta e përjetshme është të njohësh trinitetin (Atin, Birin dhe Shpirtin e shenjtë). Tregohet qartë nga citati biblik I lartëpërmendur se njësimi I Zotit nuk mjafton për të fituar jetën e përjetshme, por duhet të besoh edhe shpalljen e Isait dhe të besosh gjithashtu se Isai ishte njeri. Nga citati biblik kuptojmë se me mirësinë e Allahut vetëm muslimanët do të jenë të fituar, kurse mexhusët (adhuruesit e zjarrit), kristianët dhe Cifutët nuk janë të fituar në botën tjetër, sepse besimi I tyre është I gabuar.-Thënia e dytë: Njësimi dhe dashuria për Allahun është porosia më e madhe.

Ka ardhur në Ungjillin sipas Markut 12/ 28-34: "28. atëherë një nga skribët që e kishte dëgjuar diskutimin e tyre, duke kuptuar se si iu ishte përgjigjur mirë iu afrua dhe e pyeti: Cili është I pari I të gjitë urdhërimeve? 29. Dhe Jezusi iu përgjigj: -Urdhërimi I parë I të gjithëve është: Dëgjo, o Izrael! Zoti, Perëndia ynë është I vetmi Zot. 30. Dhe, duaje Zotin, Perëndinë tënd me gjithë zemrën tënde, me gjithë shpirtin tënd, me të gjithë mëndien tënde e me të gjithë forcën tënde! Ky është I pari urdhërim. 31. Dhe I dyti I ngjan këtij: Duaje të afërmin tëndi porsi vetveten. Nuk ka urdhërim tjetër më të madh se këta. 32. Atëherë skribi I tha: Mirë mësues, the sipas të vërtetës se ka vetëm një Perëndi dhe s'ka asnjë përve- Tij, 33. dhe ta duash me gjithë zemër, me të gjithë mëndien, me gjithë shpirti e me gjithë forcë dhe ta duash të afërmin porsi vetvetja vlen më tepër se sa të gjithë olokaustet dh fllijimet. 34. Dhe Jezusi duke e parë se ai ishte përgjigjur me mend, I tha: Ti je nuk larg nga mbretëria e Perëndisë. Dhe më askush nuk guxoi më ta pyesë." Kanë ardhur citate në Ungjillin sipas Mateut 22/ 34-40: "Dhe tha Mesihu në fund: Nga këto dy urdhërime varet I tërë ligji dhe profetët." Është e njohur se të gjitha porositë që ndodhen në Teurat dhe në Inxhil porositin për njësiminn e Allahut. Shiko gjithashtu tek Ligji I Përtërirë 4/35-39 dhe Isaia 45/5 dhe po tek Isaia 46/9.

-Thënia e tretë: Isai ia mohoi vetes dijen se kur është dita e fundit.

-Erdhi në Ungjillin sipas Markut 13/ 32: "Sa për atë ditë dhe atë orë askush nuk e di, as engjëjt në qiell, as biri, por vetëm Ati." Në këtë citat Mesihu a.s tregoi qartë se është si njerëzit dhe se nuk e di se kur është dita e fundit, d.m.th ia mohoi vetes një nga cilësitë e të Adhuruarit (Zotit) dhe ajo është dituria e të fshehtës. Ai tregoi qartë se kjo cilësi është vetëm e Allahut dhe se kjo gjë argumenton për njësimin e Allahut dhe se Mesihu ishte njeri. Gjithashtu tregoi qartë se ai ka mangësi, kurse I Adhuruari (Zoti) si- dihet ka cilësi të plota. Nëse thonë se ndodhet në vende të tjera në Bibël se ai (Mesihu) e di të fshehtën, u themi atyre se ose libri juaj është I ndryshuar (që ka kundërshtim midis citateve) dhe nuk lejohet që ta pasosh Biblën), ose kjo dituri që ju keni ia mësoi Allahu ashtu sikurse ia mësoi edhe pejgamberëve të tjerë. Argumentet se Mesihu nuk e di të fshehtën janë të shumta në Bibël dhe nga këto janë: Në ungjillin sipas Gjonit 5/ 20: "Sepse Ati e do Birin dhe I dëften gjith-ka që bën vetë dhe do ti tregojë vepra më të mëdha se këto që të mrekulloheni." Në këtë citat biblik tregohet qartë se këto që di Isai ia tregoi Zoti ashtu sic ia mësoi edhe pejgamberëve të tjerë. Sipas Gjonit 21/ 5: "Dhe Jezusi u tha atyre: O djema, a keni ndonjë gjë për të ngrënë? Ata iu përgjigjën: Jo." Sipas Mateut 8/ 10: "Dhe Jezusi kur I dëgjoi këto gjëra, u mrekullua…" Sipas Mateut 15/ 34: "Dhe Jezusi u tha atyre: Sa bukë keni? Ata thanë: Shtatë bukë dhe pak peshq të vegjël." Citatet që argumentojnë se Isai nuk e di të fshehtën janë të shumta në Bibël dhe në Teurat. Në Bibël dhe Teurat ka shumë citate të cilat lajmërojnë se persona të tjerë kanë lajmëruar për gjëra të fshehta. A mos argumenton kjo se ata ishin të adhuruar? Tek Zanafilla 49/ 1-13 [/B]tregohet se Jakobi thirri djemtë e tij kur ishte në prag të vdekjes dhe u tha atyre për disa gjëra nga të cilat ata do të goditeshin dhe ndodhi sic u tha ai. Tek ligji I Përtërirë 33/1-29 tregohet se Musai lajmëroi për shumë gjëra të fshehta. Sipas Samuelit 10/ 1-6 tregohet se Samueli lajmëroi mbretin Saul për disa gjëra të fshehta. Citatet e këtij lloji janë të shumta në Dhiatën e Vjetër dhe në Dhiatën e Re. Nëse dëshiron lexo: I Mbretërve 17/ 1; 18/ 41-45; 21/ 21-24; II Mbretërve 4/ 8-18; 6/ 8-12; 8/ 1-13; 9/ 3-37; 10/ 1-33; 13/ 14-25; Numrat 24/15-19; Ungjilli sipas Gjonit 11/49-52.Asnjë nuk ka thënë se ata që dinin të fshehtat ishin të adhuruar, pra edhe Isai nuk ishte I adhuruar dhe të gjithë thoshin se lajmet I merrnin nga Allahu ().

-Thënia e katërt: Ai (Isai) ia mohoi vetes mundësinë dhe dëshirën.

-Erdhi në Ungjillin sipas Mateut 20/ 20-23: "20. Atëherë nëna e bijve të Zebedeut iu afrua bashkë me bijtë e saj, ra përmbys para tij dhe kërkoi di-ka. 21. Dhe ai I tha: Cfarë do? Ajo iu përgjigj: Urdhëro që këta dy bijtë e mi të ulen njëri në të djathtën dhe tjetri në të majtën në mbretërinë tënde. 22. Dhe Jezusi duke iu përgjigjur tha: Ju nuk e dini -farë kërkoni! A mund ta pini ju kupën që unë do të pi dhe të pagëzoheni me pagëzimin që unë do të pagëzohem? Ata I thanë: Po, mundemi. 23. Atëherë ai u tha atyre: Ju me të vërtetë do ta pini kupën time dhe do të pagëzoheni me pagëzimin me të cilin unë do të pagëzohem, por nuk është në dorën time që të uleni në të djathtën time apo në të majtën time, po u është rezervuar atyre të cilëve u është përgatitur nga ati im." A është e saktë që të jetë I Adhuruar (Zot) ai I cili ia mohon vetes mundësinë dhe dëshirën, dhe dëshirën e hoqi nga vetja e tij dhe tha se ajo është në dorë të Zotit (Allahut). A mos është I pafuqishëm Zoti? Shiko në thëniet e Isait në Ungjillin sipas ]Gjonit 5/ 30: "Unë s'mund të bëj asgjë nga vetja ime, gjykoj sipas asaj që dëgjoj dhe gjyqi im është I drejtë, sepse nuk kërkoj vullnetin tim, por vullnetin e Atit tim që më ka dërguar." Në Ungjillin sipas Gjonit 14/ 31: "…dhe se bëj ashtu si- më ka urdhëruar." Në Ungjillin sipas Markut 7/ 24: "…hyri në një shtëpi dhe donte që askush të mos e dinte, por nuk mundi të qëndrojë I fshehur." Sikur ai të ishte nga origjina e babait, pra Zot sic pretendojnë ata, atëherë ai duhet të jetë njësoj si Ati në dëshirë dhe në mundësi.

-Thënia e pestë: Ai ia mohi vetes se ishte besimtar I mirë, për shkak të thjeshtësisë.

Ka ardhur në Ungjillin sipas Mateut 19/ 16-17: "16. Dhe ja, iu afrua dikush dhe I tha: Mësues I mirë, cfarë të mirer duhet të bëjë që të kem jetë të përjetshme? 17. Dhe ai I tha: Pse më quan të mirë? Askush nuk është I mirë përvec një të vetmi, Perëndia…" A ia mohon vetes se nuk është I mirë ai që është Zot? Në citatin e lartëpërmendur tregohet se Isai a.s ia mohoi vetes se është I mirë dhe kjo gjë argumenton se ai është I thjeshtë dhe I përulur para Allahut. Dhe këto janë cilësitë e pejgamberëve dhe të besimtarëve të mirë. Cilësia e Allahut është Madhështia dhe Kryelartësia dhe Allahu nuk tregohet I thjeshtë dhe I përulur para robit të tij, sepse Allahu ka cilësi të plota dhe nuk e shoqëron askush në to.

-Thënia e gjashtë: Bërtitja e Isës në drurin e kryqit.

-Ka ardhur në Ungjillin sipas Mateut 27/ 46-50: "Rreth orës nëntë Jezusi bërtiti me zë të lartë duke thënë: Eli, Eli! lama sabaktani, që do të thotë: Perëndia im, Perëndia im përse më ke braktisur?…50. Dhe Jezusi bërtiti dhe një herë me zë të lartë dhe dha frymë." Në ungjillin sipas Lukës 23/ 46: "Dhe Jezusi bërtiti me zë të lartë dhe tha: O At, në duart e Tua po e dorëzoj frymën time, dhe si tha këto e dha frymën." Mos vallë ai që bërtet dhe nuk e shpëton veten e tij nga vdekja është Zot? Ne e dimë se cilësitë e Zotit janë: nuk lodhet, nuk dobësohet, nuk bërtet, nuk kërkon ndihmë mdihmë dhe nuk vdes. Në Bibël dhe në Teurat ndodhen cilësitë të cilat I meriton Zoti I vërtetë. Sipas Isaia 40/ 28: "Nuk e di ti vallë, nuk e ke dëgjuar? Perëndia I përjetësisë, Zoti, Krijuesi I kufijve të tokës nuk mundohet dhe nuk lodhet, zgjuarsia e Tij është e panjoshme." Jeremia 10/ 10: "Por Zoti është Perëndia I vërtetë, Ai është Perëndia I gjallë dhe Mbreti I përjetshëm…"Ne pyesim: Vallë kë luste Isai kur ishte në kryqin e drunjtë? A Zoti lut një Zot tjetër? Dhe nëse luste veten e tij kjo është -menduri. Kristianët thonë se ai fal kë të dojë nga robërit e tij, por a ka mundësi që të falë krijesat kur ai arriti në këtë përfundim ( e kryqëzuan, bërtiti, etj). I hemi atyre se a iu përgjigj Allahu lutjes së tij. Nëse thonë se nuk iu përgjigj Allahu lutjes së tij, atëherë ne gjykojmë për humbjen e këtij Zoti I cili lut dhe nuk I përgjigjen lutjes së tij. Nëse thonë se atij iu përgjigj lutja, u themi atyre se përse I shani cifutët të cilëve iu falën gjynahet me vrasjen e tij.


-Thënia e shtatë: Ai krahasoi veten e tij me të gjithë njerëzit dhe se është rob.


Ka ardhur në Ungjillin sipas Gjonit 20/ 17: "…por shko tek vëllezërit e mi dhe thuaj atyre se unë po ngjitem tek Ati im dhe Ati juaj, tek Perëndia im dhe Perëndia juaj." Në këtë citat biblik ai thotë se Perëndia është Ati I tij dhe Ati I atyre, Zoti I tij dhe Zoti I atyre të gjithëve. Mos vallë ai njëherë është Zot dhe një herë është rob? Ky citat ngjason me thënien e Allahut në Kur'an në suren El-Maide/ 117: "Unë nuk u kam thënë tjetër atyre vev asaj që ti më urdhërove: Të adhuroni Allahun, Zotin tim dhe Zotin tuaj…"Citati I lartëpërmendur I Biblës është plotësisht mohues për atë që Isai është Zot, sepse ata nuk janë të bashkuar, por Iai shkoi tek Ai. Gjëndet tek Timoteu 1: "Në fakt një është Perëndia dhe një I vetmi është ndërmjetësi midis Perëndisë dhe njerëzve, Krishti Jezus njeri."


]-Thënia e tetë: Ai pohoi se Babai I tij është më I madh se ai.


-Tek Ungjilli sipas Gjonit 14/ 28: …sepse Ati është më I madh se unë." Në këtë citat mohohet se Isai është zot, gjithashtu mohohet edhe triniteti, sepse nuk është I barabartë me të tre. Ka thënë Mesihu a.s në Ungjillin sipas Gjonit 13/ 16-17: "16. Në të vërtetë, në të vërtetë po ju them: Shërbëtori nuk është më I madh se padroni I tij, as I dërguari më I madh se ai që e ka dërguar. 17. Po ti dini këto gjëra, të lumtur do të jeni ju nëse do ti bëni."

--Thënia e nëntë: Thënia e tij e qartë se I shpallej.

-Ka ardhur në Ungjillin sipas Gjonit 14/ 24: "…dhe fjala që po dëgjon nuk është e imja, por e Atit që më ka dërguar." Në këtë citat ai tregon qartë se është I dërguar dhe I shpallen fjalët nga Allahu. Po në Ungjillin sipas Gjonit 7/ 15-18: "15. Dhe Judenjtë mrekulloheshin duke thënë: Si ditka ky shkronjat pa pasur studiuar? 16. Jezusi atëherë iu përgjigj atyre dhe tha: Doktrina ime nuk është e imja, por e atij që më ka dërguar. 17. në qoftë se dikush do të bëjë vullnetin e Tij, do ta njohë nëse kjo doktrinë vjen nga Perëndia, apo që unë flas nga vetja ime. 18. Kush flet nga vetja e tij, kërkon lavdinë e vet, kurse ai që kërkon lavdinë e atij që e ka dërguar është I vërtetë dhe në të nuk ka padrejtësi." Po tek Gjoni 8/ 26-28: "26…por Ai që më ka dërguar është I vërtetë dhe gjërat që kam dëgjuar nga Ai them botës. 27. Ata nuk e kuptuan se ai po u fliste atyre për Atin. 28. Atëherë Jezusi u tha atyre: Kur ta keni lartuar birin e njeriut, atëherë do ta njihni se unë jam dhe se nuk bëj asgjë prej vetes, por I them këto gjëra ashtu si Ati më ka mësuar." Po sipas Gjonit 8/ 40: "Por ju tani kërkoni të më vrisni mua që ju kam folur të vërtetën që kam dëgjuar nga Perëndia." Përsëri tek Gjoni 12/ 48-50: "48. Kush më hedh poshtë dhe nuk I pranon fjalët e mia ka kush e gjykon. Fjala që kam shpallur është ajo që do të gjykojë në Ditën e Fundit. 49. Sepse unë nuk kam folur nga vetja ime, por Ati vetë që më ka dërguar dhe më ka urdhëruar -'duhet të them e të shpall. 50. Dhe unë e di se urdhërimi I tij është jetë e përjetshme, gjërat pra që them unë I them ashtu sic më ka thënë Ati."Shfaqet në citatet e lartëpëmendura se hebrenjtë e njohën se Isai kishte njohuri të shumta për librat e zbrutur nga qielli dhe ai tregoi qartë se këto njohuri I solli nga Allahu. Ai nuk I fliste ato nga vetja, nuk donte të lavdëronte veten e tij, por donte kënaqëinë e Allahut dhe nuk fliste gjë tjetër vec asaj që Allahu I shpalli. Kur dëshiruan vrasjen e tij ai u tha atyre se është njeri dhe se nuk u fliste asgjë atyre ve- të vërtetës që iu lejua nga Allahu. Isai ishte besnik ndaj shpalljes dhe nuk fshehu gjë prej saj, por e përcolli atë si- e dëgjoi. Ai nuk I gjykon të këqinjtë (mohuesit), por Ai (Allahu) që I shpalli atij (d.m.th Allahu I gjykon).


-Thënia e dhjetë: Jezusi mësues. .


-Në Ungjillin sipas Mateut 19/ 16: "Dhe ja iu afrua dikush dhe tha: Mësues I mirë." . Në këtë citat Jezusi e cilësoi vveten e tij si mësues dhe kjo gjë është vendosur shumë herë në Bibël. Jezusi e pranoi këtë thënie, sepse ishte njeri dhe biri I njeriut, rob I Allahut, I dërguar me shpallje që t'ia mësonte nxënësve të tij. Nëse dëshiron lexo Mateu 26/ 18; Marku 9/ 38; 10/ 35; Luka 5/ 5; 8/ 24; 8/ 45; 9/ 33; 9/ 38; 12/ 13; 17/ 13; Gjoni 1/ 38; 4/ 31; 6/ 25; 13/ 13-14; Mateu 23/ 8. .


-Thënia e njëmbëdhjetë: Ankthi dhe trishtimi mohojnë se ai është Zot. .


-Ka ardhur në Ungillin sipas Mateut 26/ 36-40, 42: "36. Atëherë Jezusi shkoi bashkë me ta në një vend që quhej Gjetsemani dhe u tha dishepujve: Uluni këtu, ndërsa unë po shkoj aty të lutem. 37. Dhe mori me vete Pjetrin dhe dy djemtë e Zebedeut dhe filloi të ndjejë trishtim dhe ankth të madh. 38. Atëherë ai u tha atyre: Shpirti im është thellësisht I trishtuar deri në vdekje. Qëndroni këtu dhe rrini zgjuar bashkë me mua. 39. Dhe ai shkoi pak përpara, ra me fytyrë në tokë dhe lutej duke thënë: Ati im! Në qoftë se është e mundur largoje prej meje këtë kupë, megjithatë jo si dua unë, por si do Ti. 40. Pastaj u kthye tek dishepujt… 42. U largua përsëri për herë të dytë dhe u lut duke thënë: Ati im! Në qoftë se kjo kupë nuk është e mundur të largohet prej meje pa u pirë prej meje, u bëftë vullneti yt." . Ky citat I fundit argumenton se ai është rob I Allahut, sepse Zoti as nuk trishtohet dhe as nuk ka ankth dhe Zoti nuk lut me përulshmëri dhe pastaj të vdesë. Kristianët thonë se cilësitë e njeriut (si ngrënia, pirja, gjumi, torturat e njerëzve ndaj tij, fshehja e tij nga armiku, të luajturit me fëmijët, bërja pis e rrobave…) ndodhin sepse Jezusi ishte qënie humane e jo qënie hyjnore. Ne I themi atyre: Nuk egziston triniteti (bashkimi). Ju thoni se Jezusi është Zot. Si mundet ai të jetë gjysëm I plotë dhe gjysëm I mangët? Nëse kristianët thonë se këto mangësi ishin para trinitetit (bashkimit), ne u themi atyre se Jezusi nuk I ndryshoi këto Cilësi prej kur lindi e deri sa vdiq.

-Thënia e dymbëdhjetë: Ai tha për veten e tij se është bir I njeriut. .


-Jezusi gjithmonë thoshte për veten e tij se është bir I njeriut dhe biri I njeriut nuk është tjetër vecse njeri. U përmendën cilësitë e Jezusit se ai është njeri dhe biri I njeriut më tepër se 70 herë në Bibël. Gjithashtu ndodhet në Bibël dhe në Teurat së Allahu nuk është njeri dhe argumentet se Allahu nuk është njeri janë: Osea 11/ 9: "…sepse jam një Perëndi dhe jo një njeri…" Sipas Jobit 9/ 32: "Në të vërtetë ai nuk është njeri si unë, të cilit mund ti përgjigjemi dhe të dalim në gjyq bashkë." Sipas Samuelit 1,15/ 29: "…dhe nuk do të pendohet sepse Ai nuk është njeri që të pendohet." Argumentet se Jezusi ishte bir I njeriut janë: Tek Ungjilli sipas Mateut 11/ 19: "Erdhi biri I njeriut që ha dhe pi." Mateu 17/ 12 dhe 17/ 22: "17. …kështu edhe birit të njriut do ti duhet të vuajë prej tyre. 22. Por, ndërsa ata qëndronin në Galile, Jezusi u tha atyre: Biri I njeriut do të dorëzohet në duart e njerëzve." Sipas Lukës 9/ 56: "…sepse biri I njeriut nuk erdhi për të shkatërruar shpirtrat e njerëzve…" Luka 23/ 47: "Atëherë centurioni kur pa -'ndodhi përlëvdoi Perëndinë duke thënë: Me të vërtetë ky njeri ishte I drejtë." Tek Ungjilli sipas Mateut thuhet se Jezusi është nga pasardhësit e Daudit, të birit të Ibrahimit, kurse tek Ungjilli sipas Lukës tregohet se prejardhjen e ka nga Allahu. Për këtë ne themi që ose librat e tyre kundërshtojnë njëri tjetrin ose themi se JEZUSI është njeri dhe biri I njeriut. Dhe ky është kufri (mosbesimi) më I madh për muslimanët dhe kristianët. Jezusi thoshte për veten e tij se është biri I Daudit, sepse nëna e tij e kishte prejardhjen nga Daudi. Ai (Isai) e quante veten njeri dhe biri I njeriut. A mos vallë kristianët janë më të ditur se ai dhe thonë që ai është Zot dhe biri I Zotit?

-Thënia e trembëdhjetë: Jezusi e quajti veten e tij profet. 


-Ka ardhur në Ungjillin sipas Mateut 21/ 11: "Dhe turmat thoshin: Ky është Jezusi, profeti nga Nazareti I Galilesë." Gjoni 6/ 14: "Atëherë njerëzit, kur panë shenjën që bëri Jezusi thanë: Me të vërtetë ky është profeti që duhet të vijë në botë." Luka 7/ 16: "Atëherë të gjithë u mrekulluan dhe lëvdonin Perëndinë duke thënë: Midis nesh doli një profet I madh dhe Perëndia e vizitoi populin e vet.." Mateu 13/ 57: "…por Jezusi u tha atyre: Asnjë profet nuk për-mohet përve-se në vendlindjen e vet dhe në shtëpinë e vet." Luka 13/ 33-34: "Por sot, nesër e pasnesër më duhet të ec, sepse nuk mundet që një profet të vdesë jashtë Jeruzalemit. 34. Jeruzalem, Jeruzalem që I vret profetët dhe I vret me gurë ata që janë të dërguar. Sa herë desha ti mbledh bijtë e tu sikurse kllo-ka I mbledh nën krahë zogjtë e vet, por ju nuk deshët." Vërtet dy nxënës e cilësuan Jezusin dhe thanë se ai është njeri dhe profet e sikur të ishte Zot, ai do t'ia kthente atyre se ai nuk ishte njeri dhe profet, por Zot. Kjo gjëndet tekLuka 24/ 19: "Kur Jezusi I pyeti ata të dy për gjërat që ndodhen në Kudus, ata I thanë: Cështjen e Jezusit nga Nazareti që ishte një profet I madh dhe I fuqishëm përpara Perëndisë dhe përpara të gjithë popullit." Argumentet për këte janë të shumta e nëse dëshiron lexo: Gjoni 4/ 19; 9/ 11, Luka 7/ 39, Gjoni 7/ 52; 9/ 15,17 . të gjithë këta thonë se Jezusi ishte profet dhe Jezusi vetë thoshte se është profet. Armiqtë e tij e mohojnë shpalljen e tij nga Cifutët, faresijjunët etj. A lejohet dhe a mundet që ti lemë të gjitha këto thënie dhe të themi se është Zot apo një e treat e Zotit.

-Thënia e katërmbëdhjetë: Jezusi e quajti veten të dërguar. 


-Me të vërtetë kanë ardhur në Ungjille citate të shumta që argumentojnë se Jezusi është I dërguari I Allahut dhe Ungjilli që flet më shumë për shpalljen e e tij është ai I Gjonit (I cili u botua për refuzim ndaj atyre që nuk pohojnë se Jezusi është Zot). Mateu 10/ 40: "Ai që ju pranon ju, më pranon mua dhe ai që më pranon mua pranon atë që më ka dërguar." Mateu 15/ 24: "Por ai ju përgjigj dhe tha: Unë nuk jam dërguar gjetiu përve-se tek delet e humbura të shtëpisë së Izraelit." Luka 4/ 43: "Por ai u tha atyre: Më duhet të shpall lajmin e mirë të mbretërisë së perëndisë edhe në qytete të tjera, sepse për këtë jam dërguar." Luka 10/ 16: "…kush ju përbuz, më përbuz mua dhe kush më përbuz mua, përbuz Atë që më ka dërguar mua." Marku 9/ 37: "…dhe kushdo që më pranon mua, nuk më pranon mua por Atë që më ka dërguar." Gjoni 4/ 34: "Jezusi u tha atyre: Ushqimi im është të bëj vullnetin e atij që më dërgoi dhe të të kryej veprën e tij." Gjoni 5/ 23-24 dhe 36-37: "23. Që të gjithë ta nderojnë Birin, ashtu sic e nderojnë Atin. Kush nuk e nderon Birin, nuk e nderon Atin që r ka dërguar. 24. Në të vërtetë po ju them: Ai që e dëgjon fjalën time dhe beson në atë që më ka dërguar ka jetë të përjetshme dhe nuk vjen ai në gjyq, por ka kaluar nga vdekja në jetë. 36. …ato vepra që bëj unë, dëshmojnë për mua, se Ati më ka dërguar. 37. Dhe Ati që më dërgoi, Ai vetë ka dëshmuar për mua. Ju nuk e keni dëgjuar kurrë zërin e tij dhe as nuk e keni parë fytyrën e tij." Gjoni 7/ 16,18: "16. Jezusi atëherë iu përgjigj atyre dhe tha: Doktrina ime nuk është e imja por e atij që më ka dërguar. 18. Kurse ai që kërkon lavdinë e atij që e ka dërguar është I vërtetë dhe në të nuk ka padrejtësi." Gjoni 8/ 16,18,26,29,42: "16. Dhe Ati që më dërgoi. 18. Dhe Ati që më ka dërguar dëshmon për mua. 26. Por Ai që më ka dërguar është I Vërtetë. 29. Dhe Ai që më ka dërguar është me mua 42. …nuk kam ardhur pra, nga vetja ime, por Ai më ka dërguar." Gjoni 11/ 42: "…që të besojnë se ti më ke dërguar." Gjoni 12/ 44, 49: "44. Pastaj Jezusi thirri dhe tha: Kush beson në mua, nuk beson në mua, por në atë që më ka dërguar. 49. Sepse unë nuk kam folur nga vetja ime, por Ati vetë më ka dërguar dhe më ka urdhëruar c'duhet të them e të shpall." Gjoni 14/ 24: "… dhe fjala që po dëgjoni nuk është e imja, por e Atit që më ka dërguar." Gjoni 17/ 3, 18, 25: "3. Dhe kjo është jeta e përjetshme, të të njohin Ty të vetmin Perëndi të vërtetë dhe Jezu Krishtin që ti ke dërguar. 18. Sikurse ti më ke dërguar mua në botë, po ashtu unë I kam dërguar ata në botë. 25. por unë e kam njohur dhe këto e kanë njohur se ti më ke dërguar.'' Gjoni 20/ 21: "Pastaj Jezusi u tha atyre përsëri: Paqja me ju? Sikurse më ka dërguar mua Ati, ashtu unë po ju dërgoj ju." Gjoni 8/40: "Por ju tani kërkoni të më vrisni mua që ju kam folur të vërtetën që kam dëgjuar nga Perëndia." Të gjitha këto citate që përmendëm thonë se Jezusi është I dërguari ALLAHUT dhe nuk flet nga vetja e tij. Ai flet për atë që I ka shpallur Ai që e dërgoi. Ne I themi kristianëve si thonë për trinitetin (bashkimin), kur ALLAHU i shpallte të dëgruarit të tij. A njëherë ndahet dhe është njeri, I dërguar dhe njëherë bashkohet e është zot? I themi atyre se kush I flet njërzëve, ALLAHU apo I dërguari I ALLAHUT? Nëse ALLAHU është ia I cili I flet njërzve, atëherë ai (Jezusi) nuk është I dërguari I ALLAHUT dhe kjo gjë e kundërshton Biblën. Dhe nëse është I dërguar I ALLAHUT, atëherë ai nuk është Zot. Dhe kjo është e vërtetë. Është e ditur se ai që dërgon një person është më I madh (më I fuqishën) se I dërguari, si mund të jet Zot kur ka më të madh se ai? Shpallja e ndalon trinitetin (bashkimin) dhe barazinë. Ka thënë Isai a.s në Ungjillin sipas Gjonit 13/ 16: "Në të vërtetë po ju themi: Shërbëtori nuk është më I madh se padroni I tij, as I dërguari më I madh se ai që e ka dërguar. Pas të vërtetës nuk ka tjetër ve- iluzione dhe pas dritës nuk ka gjë tjetër vec errësirës.

-Thënia e pesëmbëdjet: Ajo që erdhi nga gjuha e tij ishte se ai vërtet adhuronte ALLAHUN.


- Mateu 26/ 36, 39, 42, 44: "36. Atëherë Jezusi shkoi bashkë me ta në një vend që quhej Gjetsemani dhe ju tha dushepujve: Uluni këtu ndërsa unë po shkoj aty të lutem. 39. Dhe si shkoi pak përpara ra me fytyrë përtokë dhe lutej… 42. U largua përsëri për herë të dytë dhe u lut… 44. Dhe pasi I la ata u largua përsëri dhe u lut për të tretën herë." Luka 4/ 8: "Është shkruar: Adhuro Zotin, Perëndinë tënde dhe shërbeji vetëm Atij." Kjo argumenton se jezusi I kryente obligimet njëlloj si robërit e tjerë. Ai nuk thirri në adhurimin e dikujt tjetër vec ALLAHUT dhe sikur ai të ishte Zot, do të thërriste në adhurimin e vetes së tij, por Zoti nuk adhuron dikë tjetër dhe nuk adhuron veten e tij. Adhurimet që Isai ia bënte ALLAHUT argumentojnë se ai ishte rob I Allahut, I lutej me përulje dhe falej për të. Sikur Jezusi të thërriste se ai ishte Zot, ai duhej të vritej. Lexo Ligji I Përtërirë 13/ 1-10, 17/ 2-7 . në natën që donin ta kapnin Jezusin, ai ashuronte Allahun e Lartësuar dhe për këtë lexo tek Luka 22/ 43-46: "43. Atëherë iu shfaq një engjëll nga qielli për ti dhënë forcë. 44. Dhe ai duke qënë në agoni lutej edhe më fortë. Dhe djersa e tij po I bëhej si gjak I mpiksur që bie përtokë. 45. Si u cua pastaj nga lutja, erdhi te dishepujt e tij dhe I gjeti që flinin nga trishtimi 46. dhe ju tha atyre: Pse po flini? cohuni dhe lutuni që të mos hyni në tundim." Në këto citate thuhet se erdhi një engjëll që ti japë forcë. A ka nevojë Zoti që ti jept forcë. Isai vërtet ka qënë rob I Allahut dhe bënte ato gjëra që kënaqnin Allahun, si- thotë Isai tek Gjoni 8/ 29: "… sepse bëj vazhdimisht gjërat që I pëlqejnë."

-Thënia e gjashtëmbëdhjetë: Përvoja që kishte Iblisi ndaj Jezusit. 

- Mateu 4/ 1-11: "1. Atëherë fryma e -oi Jezusin në shkretëtirë që djalli ta tundonte. 2. Dhe pasi agjëroi dyzet ditë e dyzet netë në fund e mori uria. 3. Atëherë tunduesi pasi iu afrua I tha: Në qoftë se je biri I Perëndisë, thuaj që këta gurë të bëhen bukë. 4. Por ai duke iu përgjigjur tha: Është shkruar: Njeriu nuk rron vetëm me bukë por me cdo fjalë që del nga goja e Perëndisë. 5. Atëherë djalli e coi në qytetin e shenjtë dhe e vendosi në majë të tempullit. 6. Dhe I tha: Nëse je biri I Perëndisë, hidhu poshtë sepse është shkruar. Ai do ti japë urdhër engjëjve të Tij për ty dhe ata do të të mbajnë mbi duart e tyre që të që të mos ndeshësh me këmbën tënde ndonjë gur. 7. Jezusi tha: është shkruar gjithashtu: Mos e tundo Zotin, Perëndinë tënd. 8. Djalli e coi sërish mbi një mal shumë të lartë dhe I tregoi të gjitha mbretëritë e botës dhe lavdinë e tyre. 9. Dhe I tha: Unë do të ti japë të gjitha këto, nëse ti bie përmbys para meje dhe më adhuron. 10. Atëherë Jezusi I tha: Shporru Satan, sepse është shkruar: Adhuro Zotin, Perëndinë tënde dhe shërbeji vetëm Atij. 11. Atëherë djalli e la dhe ja, u afruan engjëjt dhe I shërbenin." Pamë në këto citate se djalli ka përvojë ndaj jezusit dhe ai kërkoi nga Jezusi ti bënte gurët bukë dhe të hidhej nga mali I lartë, ti binte në sexhde vetëm njëherë Iblisit (djallit) dhe djalli do ti jepte të gjitha mbretëritë e botës. Kjo histori (e dyshuar për saktësinë e saj), ka argumenta të qarta që vërtetojnë se Jezusi ishte njeri dhe gjithashtu tregon qartë për shpalljen që kishte. Gjithashtu argumenton se Jezusi e njesonte Allahun në adhurim dhe se ai (Jezusi) nuk ishte as Zot dhe as biri I Zotit, por ishte rob I Allahut. Për të qartësuar këtë themi:- -1- Në histori thuhet se djalli e coi tek qyteti I shenjtë dhe e vendosi në majë të një tempulli. Jezusi ka shkuar me të me dëshirë ose I detyruar (I dhunuar). Nëse shkoi me dëshirë, ai ishte nën pushtetin e djallit dhe nën drejtimin e tij. Kjo shkallë nuk I përshtatet as profetëve e jo më Allahut. Dhe ose ka qënë I detyruar dhe kjo do të thotë se atij I ishte future xhindi (djalli) dhe u bë budalla. Por kjo gjë nuk I përshtatet Isait a.s sepse ai është rob dhe I dërguari I Allahut.- -2- Si shpreson djalli që Zoti që e krijoi ti përulet djallit. Zoti e krijoi djallin për adhurim vetëm dhe djalli do të zërë vendin e tij. Kristianët duke gënjyer thonë se Jezusi është krijuesi I tyre dhe I djallit, atëherë si ka mundësi që krijesa ta sprovojë krijuesin e saj.- -3- Në histori thuhet se djalli I tha Jezusit se do të të japë mbretëritë e botës ëse më bie përmbys (më përulesh). Është e ditur se Iblisi (djalli) dhe ushtarët e tij, që të gjithë janë nën sundimin e Allahut. Si mund të jetë e saktë që djalli ti japë begati Zotit dhe sunduesit të tij.- -4- Ngjitja e Jezusit në shkretëtirë për tu provuar, agjërimi, uria argumentojnë se ai është njeri I krijuar që mund të sprovohet. Allahu I sprovon krijesat e tij dhe vet nuk sprovohet, Ai I ushqen krijesat dhe vet nuk ushqehet.- -Përgjigja e Jezusit ndaj djallit kur kërkoi të hante nga buka e gurit I tha: Është shkruar: Njeriu nuk rron vetëm me bukë. Ka argument se Jezusi është njeri. Allahu I dha jetën dhe e bëri që rruga me të cilën mund të jetosh është buka dhe ai me këtë ngjason me krijesat e tij, sepse Allahu jeton me veten e tij dhe jo me gjë tjetër. Ajo është jetë që vazhdon pa bukë.- -- Thënia e Isait: "…por me cdo fjalë që del nga goja e Perëndisë." Është pohim nga vetë ai për njësimin e Allahut dhe se jeta e kësaj bote vazdon me bukë, por jeta tjetër fitohet me pasimin e urdhrave të Allahut dhe fjalëve të tij.- -- Thënia e Iblisit (djallit): "Ai do ti japë urdhër engjëjve të tij për ty.", është argument se Jezusi është rob që ndryshon nga engjëjt dhe se ai nuk është Zoti, sepse Zoti nuk ka nevojë që ta mbrojnë, por engëjt I mbrojnë njerëzit.- -- Thënia e Jezusit: "Mos e tundo Zotin, Perëndinë tënd. Adhuro Zotin, Perëndinë tënd dhe shërbeji vetëm atij." Është argument se Jezusi ishte rob që adhuronte Allahun, I bënte sexhde dhe Jezusi nuk do që të provohet Zoti I tij, sepse krijesa nuk mund të provojë krijuesin e saj.- -- Thënia e Biblës: "Atëherë djalli e la dhe ja, u afruan engjëjt dhe I shërbenin." Kjo është argument se Jezusi ishte rob I afërt tek Allahu dhe Allahu e mbronte dhe e forconte atë me anë të engjëjve, ndërsa Allahu nuk është I nevojshëm për engjëjt. Hasan ibn Ejub pasi pranoi fenë Islame (sepse më parë ka qënë kristias) për përvojën që kishte Iblisi ndaj Jezusit I shkroi vëllait të tij një letër dhe I tha: "Dhe ai që ka pak llogjikë e thotë se ai veprim nuk mund të bëhet nga djalli për Zotin, dhe nëse Jezusi do të ishte Zot, do ta hiqte nga vetja e tijpara se të vinin engjëjt nga Zoti I tij."

----------


## Xhemis

*Përgënjeshtrimi I argumentave të tyre nga Dhiata e re se Jezusi është Zot.-*

Në këtë pjesë do t'ia kthejmë tetë argumentave të tyre për të cilat thonë se Isai (Jezusi)(Jezusi) është Zot. Në përgjigjen tonë ndaj tyre do të bëjmë sikur ato janë të sakta, sepse kjo është më afër llogjikës së tyre dhe I kënaq ata. Do tju bëjmë të qartë atyre se ata mbështeten në thënie të dyshuara dhe ne do të mbështetemi në thëniet e Jezusit dhe dishepujve të tij që janë të qarta si qartësia e diellit dhe që nuk ka asnjë dyshim në to.


-Argumenti I parë: Thëniet në Bibël që thonë se Jezusi është biri I Zotit.

-Kristianët thonë se Jezusi është biri I Zotit, sepse kjo thënie gjendet në shumë vende në Bibël. Dijetarithotë se këto argumente janë të pakta për arsye se: Biblat nuk thonë se ai është bir I vetëm Zotit, por thonë edhe se ai është bir I njeriut dhe biri I Daudit. Dhe këto ose kundërshtojnë njëra-tjetrën ose fjala bir nuk është në kuptimin e saj të vërtetë, gjë e cila është pranuar nga të gjitha gjuhët e botës se biri vjen nga marrdhëniet e dy prindërve. Dhe kjo në këtë rast është e pamundur dhe ne patjetër që duhet të marrim kuptimin e lejuar. Ka komentuar Ungjilli sipas Gjonit se besimtarët janë bijtë e Zotit. Ku është dallimi midis besimtarëve dhe Isai (Jezusi)t a.s. Gjoni 1/ 12-13: "12. Por të gjithë atyre që e pranuan, ai u dha pushtetin të bëhen bij të perëndisë, atyre që besojnë në emrin e tij. 13.Të cilët nuk janë lindur nga gjaku e as nga vullneti I mishit, as nga vullneti I burrit, por janë lindur nga Perëndia." Kuptimi I shprehjes "bijtë e Perëndisë" do të thotë: besimtarë të mirë, të drejtë. Erdhën dy fjali të njëllojta në Ungjillin sipas Lukës dhe sipas Markut. Ungjilli sipas Markut thotë se njeriu është biri I Zotit dhe në Ungjillin sipas Lukës thuhet për Isai (Jezusi)n se është njeri I mirë.Marku 15/ 39: "Dhe centurioni që qëndronte përballë Jezusit, kur pa se pasi Jezusi bërtiti ashtu kishte dhënë shpirt tha: Me të vërtetë ky njeri ishte biri I Perendisë." Luka 23/ 47: "Atëherë centurioni kur pa c'ndodhi, përlëvdoi Perëndinë duke thënë: Me të vërtetë ky njeri ishte I drejtë." Argumenti se fjala biri I Zotit d.m.th ishte njeri I drejtë, sepse Bibla I quajti besimtaret bijtë e Perëndisë dhe I quajti ata kriminelët bijtë e Iblisit. Mateu 5/ 9, 44, 45. "9. Lum ata që përpiqen për paqen, sepse ata do të quhen bij të Perëndisë. 44. Por unë po ju them: Duajini armiqtë tuaj, bekoni ata që ju mallkojnë, u bëni të mirë atyre që ju urrejnë dhe lutuni për ata që ju keqtrajtojnë dhe ju përndjekin. 45. Për të qënë bij të Atit tuaj që është në qiell, sepse Ai bën të lind diellin e tij mbi të mirët dhe mbi të këqinjtë dhe bën të bjerë shi mbi të drejtët dhe të padrejtët." Gjoni 8/ 41-42, 44; "41. Ju bëni vepra Atit tuaj. Prandaj ata I thanë ne nuk lindëm nga kurvërimi, ne kemi Atë të vetëm, Perëndinë. 42. Atëherë Jezusi u tha atyre: Po të ishte Perëndia Ati juaj,ju do të më donit. 44. Ju jeni nga djalli, që është ati juaj dhe doni të bëni dëshirat e atit tuaj, sepse është gënjeshtar dhe ati I rrenës." Gjoni 3/ 9: "Kush lindi nga Perëndia nuk kryen mëkat." Në Bibël ekzistojnë thënie të shumta për të tjerë ve- Isai (Jezusi)t a.s që janë bijtë e Zotit. Luka 3/38: "… bir I Adamit, I Perëndisë." Eksodi 4/ 22: "Dhe ti do ti thuash faraonit: Kështu thotë Zoti: Izraeli është biri Im, I parëlinduri im." 2 Samuelit 7/ 14: "Unë do të jem për të një baba dhe ai një djalë për Mua…" Beni Izraelët (bijtë e Izraelit) u quajtën bijtë e Zotit. Ligji I përtërirë 14/ 1: Ju jeni bijtë e Zotit, Perëndisë tuaj…" 1 Gjoni 5/ 1: "Kushdo që beson që Jezusi është krishti, ka lindur nga Perëndia." Në këtë citat thuhet se të gjithë besimtarët janë bijtë e Zotit. U themi kristianëve: Përse I mohoni disa dhe thoni se nuk janë bij të Perëndisë, kurse për Isai (Jezusi)n thoni se është biri I Perëndisë. Nëse që të gjithë janë bijtë e Zotit, atëherë që të gjithë janë të adhuruar (zota). Erdhi në Ungjillin sipas Mateut se kushdo që I bindet Zotit është motëra ose vëllai I Isai (Jezusi)t. Mateu 12/ 50: "Sepse kushdo që që kryen vullnetin e Atit tim që është në qiej më është vëlla, motër…" Atëherë të gjithë profetët dhe bijtë e Izraelit dhe pasuesit e tyre kristianët janë vëllezërit e tij në të qënurit zot në mënyrë të barabartë, sepse janë shoqërues të tij dhe janë të gjithë bijtë e Zotit dhe vëllezërit e tij. Nëse kristianët nuk kënaqen me këtë ndarje, atëherë duhet të kthehen tek e vërteta dhe të pohojnë se Zoti është I vetëm dhe të mohojnë të gjitha zotat e tjerë nga krijesat dhe se Jezusi është njëri prej tyre.


-Agumenti I dytë: Jezusi është nga lart dhe nuk është nga kjo botë.


-. Gjoni 8/ 23: "Dhe ai u tha atyre: Ju jeni nga këtu poshtë, kurse unë jam nga atje lart. Ju jeni prej kësaj bote, unë nuk jam prej kësaj bote." .Përgjigja ndaj tyre është:-- Ky citat I kundërshton argumentat e llogjikës, sepse është e ditur se ai është nga kjo botë.-- Isai (Jezusi) a.s ka thënë po si kjo thënie për dishepujt e tij (që nuk janë nga kjo botë). . Gjoni 15/ 19: Po të ishit nga bota, bota do ti donte të vetët. Por sepse nuk jeni nga bota, por unë ju kam zgjedhur nga bota, prandaj bota ju urren." Gjoni 17/ 14, 16: "…bota I ka urryer, sepse nuk janë prej botës, ashtu si edhe unë nuk jam prej botës… 16. Ata nuk janë nga bota, sikurse unë nuk jam nga bota." .

Në citatet e lartëpërmendura Jezusi tha për veten e tij dhe dishepujt e tij se nuk janë nga kjo botë. Komentimi I kësaj tregon qartë se ata janë të gjithë zota. U themi atyre se komentimi I saktë I këtyre citateve ka kuptimin se ai dhe dishepujt e tij ishin nga ata që kërkonin (begati) nga bota tjetër. Kjo thënie argumenton se Isai (Jezusi) a.s kishte I cili I ishte shpallur nga Zoti I Lartësuar dhe ky ligj I kundërshton ligjet që ka vënë njeriu në tokë. Gjithashtu ligjet që dërgoi Zoti me anë të Isai (Jezusi)t a.s janë në kunddërshtim me epshet e njerëzve. Dhe e përkrah këtë këtë kuptim thënia e Jezusit në Ungjillin sipas . Gjonit 3/ 31: "Ai që vjen nga lart është përmbi të gjithë. Ai që vjen nga dheu është nga dheu dhe flet për dheun. Ai që vjen nga qielli është përmbi të gjithë. .

Gjithashtu thënia e Jahjas (Gjon Pagëzorit) tek . Gjoni 3/ 27: "Gjoni u përgjigj dhe tha: Njeriu nuk mund të marrë asgjë nëse nuk I është dhënë nga qielli." Gjoni 3/ 3,7: "3. Jezusi iu përgjigj dhe tha: Në të vërtetë, në të vërtetë po të them që nëse nuk ka rilindur, nuk mund ta shohë mbretërinë e Perëndisë. 7. Mos u mrekullo që të thashë: Duhet të lindni përsëri." .

Në kët citat thuhet se ai që do fitoren duhet të lindë nga lart dhe kushdo që nuk lind nga lart ai nuk ka asgjë nga mbretëit e Zotit që të jetë me profetët, besimtarët si Musai, Isai (Jezusi) etj, të cilët lindën nga lart. Doktor Uilliam Eddi (amerikan) komentoi në librin "Thesari I cmueshëm" në komentimin e Biblës se lindja nga lart do të thotë sikur një person që lind nga e para apo e njërit që ka shumë mëkate dhe shndërrohet në një besimtar I mirë. Me këtë argumentim përgënjeshtrohet dhënia e argumentit të kristianëve që thonë se ai është zot sepse lindi nga lart, sepse pendimi nuk është vetëm për atë por për të gjithë besimtarët, se po të ishte kështu të gjithë besimtarët do të ishin zotra.

-Argumenti I tretë: (Nga ajo që erdhi se) Jezusi dhe babai (Ati) janë një. .


-. Gjoni 10/ 30: "Unë dhe Ati jemi një." Dijetarie përgënjeshtroi këtë thënie me dy përgjigje:'.

-- Kristiantë thonë se Jezusi është edhe njeri, kurse Zoti nuk është njeri, porse Jezusi ndryshon nga Zoti. Ata thonë për Jezusin se ai është Lahut dhe Nasut dhe këtë nuk e thonë për Zotin e Lartësuar.-- Po si kjo thënie (Gjoni 10/ 30), ata thonë edhe për dishepujt e Jezusit. . Gjoni 17/ 21-22: "(Thënia e Jezusit) 21. Që të gjithë të jenë një…edhe ata të jenë një në ne. 22. …që të jenë një, ashtu si ne jemi një." .


Në këto citate thuhet se Jezusi e krahasoi veten me dishepujt e tij dhe tha që janë të bashkuar me Zotin. Nëse kristianët thonë se bashkimi I dishepujve me Jezusin dhe Zotin, nuk është bashkim I vërtetë. Kuptimi I bashkimit, d.m.th bindja dhe veprimi me ligjet e e Zotit. Sa më shumë ti bindet robi Zotit, aq më afër tij është dhe ky është kuptimi I vërtetë I bashkimit. Ai I cili lexon. Gjonin 10/ 30-36, kupton se hebrenjtë menduan se ai thërriste se ishte zot, e mohuan dhe morën gurë për ta qëlluar. Ai ua ktheu atyre dhe u tha se nuk është zot. .


-Argumenti I katërt: Kush ka parë Jezusin ka parë Zotin, sepse ai është tek Ati dhe Ati është tek ai. .

. Gjoni 14/ 9-10: "Kush më ka parë mua, ka parë Atin. Si vallë po thua: Na e trego Atin! 10. A nuk beson se Ati është me mua dhe unë jam me Atin. Fjalët që po ju them nuk I them nga vetja. Ati që qëndron me mua është ai që I bën veprat." .

Dijetarie përgënjeshtroi këtë thënie me dy përgjigje:-- Shikimi I Zotit në këtë botë nuk lejohet për muslimanët dhe kristianët. Ata e komentojnë shikimin me njohjen, d.m.th se ai shikon veprat e Zotit. Mrekullitë e Isës argumentojnë për madhështinë e Zotit dhe njohja nuk argumenton bashkimin.

-- Po si kjo thënie erdhi edhe për dishepujt.-. Gjoni 14/ 20: "Atë ditë do të mësoni se unë jam në Atin timdhe se ju jeni në mua dhe unë në ju." Gjoni 17/ 21: "…dhe unë në ty, edhe ata të jenë një në ne." Letra e Apostullit Pal Efesianëve 4/ 6: "Një Perëndi I vetëm dhe Ati I të gjithëve që është për mbi të gjithë, në mes të të gjithëve dhe në ju të gjithë." .

Nëse fjalët e kristianëve do të ishin të sakta, atëherë dishepujt dhe efesianët do të ishin zota, por këto thënie argumentojnë se Jezusi e donte Zotin dhe iu bind atij. Dishepujt e deshën Zotin dhe Jezusin dhe iu bindën atyre. Dhe Zoti I deshi të gjithë dhe u kënaq me ta, sepse bindja ndaj Jezusit është dashuria dhe bindja ndaj Zotit. . Gjoni 15/ 10: "Po të zbatoni urdhërimet e mia, do të qëndroni në dashurinë time, sikurse unë I zbatova urdhërimet e Atit tim dhe qëndroj në dashurinë e tij." Luka 10/ 16: "Kush ju dëgjon, më dëgjon mua dhe kush ju përbuz, më përbuz mua, përbuz atë që më ka dërguar." 

Me të njëjtin kuptim është edhe Letra e Parë e Apostullit Gjon 3/ 24: "Ai që zbaton urdhërimet e tij, qëndron në Perëndinë dhe Ai në të. Dhe prej kësaj ne dimë që Ai qëndron në ne nga fryma që Ai na dha." .

Në Dhiatën e Re dhe në Dhiatën e Vjetër ndodhen citate të qarta që argumentojnë që shikimi I Zotit në këtë botë është I pamundur. Nuk mundet që një person të shikojë Zotin dhe të qëndrojë I gjallë. . 

Ligji I Përtërirë 4/ 12,15: "12. Dhe Zoti ju foli nga mesi I zjarrit. Ju dëgjuat tingëllimin e fjalëve, por nuk patë asnjë figurë, dëgjuat vetëm një zë. 15. Me qënë pra se nuk patë asnjë figurë, ditën që Zoti ju foli në Horeb nga mesi I zjarrit…"

L Mbretërve 8/ 23: "…nuk ka asnjë Perëndi të ngjashëm me ty as atje lart në qiell, as këtu poshtë në tokë." 2 Samuelit 7/ 22: "Për këtë je I madh o Zot, o Perëndi, asnjeri nuk është si ti dhe nuk ka tjetër perëndi tjetër vec teje." <p> </p>Isai (Jezusi)a 40/ 18: "Kujt dëshironi ti ngjajë Perëndia dhe cfarë figure do ti vinit përballë?" Isaia 46/ 9: "…unë jam Perëndia dhe nuk ka asnjë tjetër. Jam Perëndia dhe askush nuk më ngjet Mua." Gjyqtarët 13/ 22: "Ne me siguri do të vdesim, sepse pamë Perëndinë."<p> </p>Gjoni 1/ 18: "Askush se pa Perëndinë kurrë…" Gjoni 5/ 37: "Dhe Ati që më dërgoi ai vetë ka për mua. Ju nuk e keni dëgjuar kurrë zërin e tij dhe as nuk e ka parë fytyrën e tij." Letra e Parë e Apostullit Gjon 4/ 12: "Askush se ka parë ndonjëherë Perëndinë…"<p> </p>1 Timoteit 1/ 17: "Dhe mbretit të amëshuar, të Pavdekshmit, të Padukshmit, të vetmit Perëndi të ditur I qoftë nder e lavdi në shekuj të shekujve. Amen!"<p> </p>1 Timoteut 6/ 15-16: "15. Që në kohën e caktuar do ta tregojë I lumi e I vetmi sundimtar, Mbret I mbretërve dhe Zot I zotërve. 16. Ai që I vetmi e ka pavdekësinë dhe rri në dritë të paafrueshme të cilën asnjënjeri nuk e ka parë kurrë dhe as që mund ta shohë. Atij I qoftë pushteti dhe nderi I përjetshëm! Amen!" .

të gjitha këto citate thonë se asnjë person nuk mund ta shohë Zoti, sepse po e pa patjetër do të vdesë, sepse Zoti nuk ka ngjasues. Atë që panë njerëzit dhe kur e panë nuk vdiqën dhe që ka ngjasues nuk mund të jetë zot, sepse Zoti nuk shihet në këtë botë. Isai (Jezusi)n a.s e panë njerëzit, I ngjason njerëzve dhe nuk vdiq ai që e pa atë, atëherë ai nuk është zot. Është e ditur se ai lindi nga Merjemja para 2000 vjetësh. Zoti I Lartësuar është I përjetshëm, nuk mundet që të shihet me sy në këtë botë, por shihet në zemra dhe në llogjikë. Zotin e njohin krijesat me anë të argumenteve (shenjave) të tij. Atij nuk i ngjason asnjë nga krijesat e tij. Nuk ëshë besimi I saktë përvec se me njësimin e Zotit të Lartësuar dhe mohimin e ngjasuesve të tjerë të cdo anë (veprat, pamjet dhe cilësit e tij) dhe këtë e themi me plotë bindje dhe me argumente mjaft të qarta. Sic përmendënm në citatet e lartëpërmendura tek . Isai (Jezusi)a 40/ 18 dhe 46/ 9. .Kush thotë se Jezusi është si Ai apo biri I tij, ai person I ka bërë ortak Zotit, sepse ngjason me Atë.

-Argumenti I pestë: Dalja e Jezusit nga Zoti . .


-. Gjoni 7/ 29: "Por unë Atë e njoh, sepse jam nga Ai dhe Ai më dërgoi." Gjoni 16/ 28,30, thënia e Jezusit për dishepujt dhe përgjigja e dishepujve për të: "28. Unë dola nga Ati … 30. Prandaj ne besojmë se ke dalë nga Perëndia." .

Kristianët thonë se ai është Zot, sepse ka dalë nga Zoti. Përgjigja ndaj tyre është se: Thënia e tij. "Unë dola nga Ati" është pohim se ai është I dërguari I Zotit. Për këtë, kur ai u foli për disa gjëra dishepujve të tij që ata nuk I dinin, ata iu përgjigjën: "Prandaj ne besojmë se ti ke dalë nga Perëndia." .

Domethënë se je I dërguar nga Zoti dhe na flet për ato c'ka ne nuk I dimë. Doktor Uilliam Eddi e ka komentuar kështu këtë në librin e tij "Thesari I cmueshëm" në komentimin e Biblës kuptimi I thënies: "Unë dola nga Ati", është se Ati më dërgoi. Ky kuptim qartësohet tek. Gjoni 8/ 42 "… sepse kam dalë nga Perëndia dhe kam ardhur nga Perëndia. Nuk kam ardhur, pra, nga vetja ime, por Ai më ka dërguar." .

Gjithashtu thënia e tij tek . Gjoni 17/ 8: "Sepse ua kam dhënë atyre fjalët që Ti më ke thënë dhe ata I kanë pranuar dhe kanë njohur se me të vërtetë unë dola nga Ti dhe kanë besuar se Ti me kë dërguar." .

Nga kjo kuptojmë se Isai (Jezusi) emërtohet sikur është nga Zoti dhe të këqinjtë emërtohen sikur janë nga shejtani (sepse njerëzit e mirë emërohen nga Zoti, kurse për të këqinjtë njerëzit thonë se janë nga shejtani), dhe Isa a.s ishte nga njerëzit e mirë. 


Argumenti I gjashtë: Bibla i dedikoi Jezusit termat Zot dhe I ardhur. .


Nga argumentat më të mëdha që japin kristianët kur thonë se Jezusi është Zot janë: . Letra e Apostulli Pal drejtuar Romakve 9/ 5: "…prej të cilëve rrjedh sipas mishit Krishti, I cili është mbi cdo gjë Perëndi, I bekuar përjetë." Gjoni 20/ 28: "Atëherë Thomai u përgjigj dhe I tha: Zoti im dhe Perëndia im." Veprat e Apostujve 10/ 36: "…që është Zoti I të gjithëve." .

I përgjigjemi atyre me tre përgjigje:-- Këto thënie iu etiketuan edhe të tjerëve përvec Isai (Jezusi), por për ata nuk u tha se janë zotëra. Erdhi thënia Allah e etiketuar për gjykatësit e ligjit tek Beni Israilët. .Eksodi 21/ 6: "Që e thotë skllavi kundërshtues për zotërinë e tij. Atëherë pronari I tij do t'ia afrojë Perëndisë dhe do të avitet tek dera ose tek shkalka, pastaj pronari I tij do ti shpojë veshin me një fëndyell dhe ai do ti shërbejë përgjithnjë." Eksodi 22/ 8-9 për vjedhësin: "Në rast se nuk gjendet vjedhësi, I zoti I shtëpisë do të dërgohet para Perëndisë… 9. Cështja e të dy palëve do të shtrohet para Perëndisë. Ai që Perëndia do ta dënojë, do ti kthejë dyfishin fqinjit të tij." Ligji I Përtërirë 19/ 17: "Atëherë dy njerëzit midis të cilëve zhvillohet mosmarrëveshja do të paraqiten përpara Zotit, përpara priftërinjve dhe gjykatësve në funksion atë ditë." .

Komentuesit e dy Dhiatave ranë dakort se u përdor termi Allah në vend të termit gjykatës. Edhe kryetari I fesë hebreje quhet me termin zot. . Psalmi 82/ 1, 6: "1. Perëndia rri në kuvendin e Perëndisë, ai gjykon në vend të termit gjykatës. 6. Unë kam thënë: Ju jeni Perëndi, jeni të gjithë bijtë e shumë të Lartit." Shiko fjalimin që mbajti Jezusi me dijetarët hebrenj në ungjillin sipas Gjonit 10/ 34-35: "34. Jezusi u përgjigj atyre: A nuk është shkruar në ligjin tuaj: Unë thashë: Ju jeni Perëndi. 35. Nëse ai I quan Perëndi ata të cilëve u qe drejtuar Fjala e Perëndisë (dhe shkrimi nuk mund të bjerë poshtë)." .

I quajti Isai (Jezusi) a.s Perëndi sepse ata ishin kryetarët e popullit dhe ata ishin përgjegjës të politikës. Zoti ia dha pushtetin e gjykimit në vend të Tij. Në citatet e lartpëmendura kuptojmë se termi Perëndi nuk i etikohet vetëm Jezusit por edhe kryetarëve të shtetit dhe dijetarëve të bijve të Izraelit. Isai (Jezusi) është më i madh se ata gjykatës. Dhiata e Vjetër ia etikoi termin Perëndi edhe Musait. . Eksodi 7/ 1: "Zoti i tha Moisiut: Shiko se unë po të shikoj si perëndi për Faraonin dhe vëllai yt Aroni do të jetë profeti yt." Eksodi 4/ 16 për Musain dhe Harunin: "...kështu ai për ty do të jetë goja dhe ti për të do të jesh si Perëndia." .

Kuptimi që Zoti e bëri Musain me forcën dhe mrekullitë e tij të mëdha sikur të ishte Perëndi e Faraonit. Haruni i komunikoi Faraonit fjalë të qarta në vend të Musait, kurse Musa e zëvendësoi Zotin. Nuk është e saktë që të themi se Musai është Zot i vërtetë. Termi Perëndi iu etikua edhe kryetarëve të vendit. . Psalmi 138/ 1: "Unë do të të kremtoj me gjithë zemër, përpara perëndive do të këndoj lavdet e Tua." .D.m.th. para mbretetërve të vendit. Në citatet e lartpërmendura erdhi termi zot, perëndi për gjykatësit e vendit të bijve të Izraelit, për priftërinjtë, për Musain, për mbretërit e vendit dhe nuk thotë ndonjëri për njërin prej tyre se është zot. Nesë e mohojmë për ata termin zot e kemi mohuar edhe për Jezusin. Termi perëndi në këto citate përdoret si përgjegjës dhe kryetar.

-- Shumë kristianë të cilët i njohin librat e shenjtë e komentuan fjalën Perëndi si Zotëri dhe mësues, sepse në gjuhën hebreje zotëri është Pereëndia dhe në gjuhën greke kryetarit që i binden quhet perëndi. Termi perëndi nuk nënkupton Zotin e adhuruar. Isai (Jezusi) a.s tregoi qartë se detyra e tij ishte plotësimi, mësimi dhe edukata, sic erdhi për të tek . 

Mateu 5/ 17: "Mos mendoni se unë erdha për të shfuqizuar ligjin ose profetët. Unë nuk erdha për ti shfuqizuar, por për ti plotësuar." Gjoni 4/ 34: "Jezusi u tha atyre: Ushqimi im është të bëj vullnetin e Atij që më dërgoi dhe të kryej veprën e Tij." Mateu 23/ 37 dhe Luka 13/ 34: "Jeruzalem, Jeruzalem që i vret profetët dhe i vret me gurë ata që janë të dërguar. Sa herë kam dashur ti mbledh bijtë e tu ashtu si i mbledh kllo-ka zogjtë e vet nën krahë, por ju nuk deshët!" .

Kjo do të thotë se ai i mësoi bijtë e Izraelit dhe u kujdes për ta dhe e qartëson këtë Ungjilli sipas. Gjonit 1/ 38: "Por Jezusi u kthye dhe kur pa se po e ndiqnin u tha atyre: C'kërkoni? Ata i thanë: Rabbi (që e përkthyer do të thotë 'mësues'), ku banon? " .

Maria Magdalena e quajti Jezusin zot, mësues dhe zotëri. . Gjoni 20/ 13, 16, 18: "13. Ajo iu përgjigj atyre: Sepse e kanë hequr zotin tim... 16. Jezusi i tha: Mari! Dhe ajo atëherë u kthye dhe i tha: Rabboni! që do të thotë 'mësues'. 18. Atëherë Maria Magdalena shkoi t'ua njoftojë dishepujve se kishte parë Zotin dhe se ai i kishte thënë këto gjëra." .

Zot është Përkujdesës, Ai që jep begatitë dhe mirësitë. Fjala zot përdoret për gjëra të caktuara si zot i shtëpisë etj. Bibla dhe Teurati e dëshmojnë këtë dhe e quan zot mësuesin, kujdestarin dhe përgjegjësin. Zoti nuk i tha Jezusit që të bëra zot dhe të adhuruar, por këtë gjë e thonë kristianët. Thënia e Palit për Jezusin "O Zot!", nëse është e saktë atëherë është sikurse ishte Musa (zot) për Harunin tek Eksodi 4/ 16, d.m/th. se Jezusi komunikoi urdhrat e Zotit sic ia komunokoi Musai vëllait të tij.-- nëse Jezusi do të ishte zot, atëherë do të ishte ai që dërgoi Musain dhe të tjerët sic mendojnë kristianët dhe nuk do të pasonte ai Teuratin dhe ligjet e tij. Ai ka qënë i kapur me ligjet e Teuratit dhe Isai (Jezusi) tha hapur se nuk erdhi për të shfuqizuar ligjet e Teuratit, por erdhi për ti plotësuar ato sic thuhet edhe tek Ungjilli sipas .Mateut 5/ 17: "... Unë nuk erdha për ti shfuqizuar, por për ti plotësuar." .

Disa kristianë thonë se Jezusi e bëri këtë sepse kishte frikë se mos e përgënjeshtronin hebrenjtë dhe kjo gjë është më e shëmtuar se shrku sepse Zoti i botëve dhe Zoti i tyre nuk ka frikë nga krijesat e Tij. As profetët nuk kishin frikë nga njerëzit e jo më Zoti. Musai qëndroi para Faraonit i cili ishte më i ashpër se ata. Zoti i Lartësuar i dha Musait mrekulli prej të cilave pësuan disfatë Faraoni dhe populli i tij. Nëse Jezusi do të ishte Zot, do ta përkrahte veten e tij me mrekulli edhe më të mëdha se ato që i dërgoi të dërguarit të tij Musës. Jezusi e shfaqi dhe e publikoi se ishte njeri i krijuar dhe këto fakte i publikoi në shmë vende dhe mbledhje (kuvende). Nëse ky publikim do të ishte kundërshtim i fesë së saktë, atëherë ai do ta fshihte atë. Nuk është e saktë thënia se ai e fshehu sepse kishte frikë nga hebrenjtë se mos e vritnin atë, sepse ai sipas thënieve të kristianëve erdhi me trup që të vritej dhe ti shpëtonte ata nga dënimi. Thënia që flet për frikën e tij bën të qëndrueshme se ai ishte njeri dhe jo zot, sepse frika dhe fshehja, pendimi dhe mosdituria e të ardhmes janë nga cilësitë e njeriut me të cilat nuk cilësohet Zoti. Nga kjo u bë e qëndrueshme se Isai (Jezusi) a.s ishte njeri dhe thërriste në njësimin e Zotit.--Argumenti i shtatë -Pagëzimi në emër të Atit e të Birit të Shpirtit të Shenjtë. .


-Erdhi tek Mateu . 28/ 19: "Shkoni pra dhe bëni dishepuj ng të gjithë popujt duke i pagëzuar në emër të Atit të Birit e të Frymës së Shenjtë." .

Me këtë citat mbështeten kristianët dhe e quajnë bazë, themel të fesë së tyre, mbështeten tek triniteti. Zotin e kanë ndarë në tre pjesë: Zoti Babai, Allah- Biri, Allah- Fryma e Shenjtë.. I pagëzuari pagëzohet në emër të të treve dhe i pohon se që të tre janë Zoti i vetëm. Ata thonë se ata të tre janë të pakrijuar dhe pagëzohen në emër (njëjës) e jo në emra (shumës) edhe pse at thonë tre emra. E bëjnë këtë që të thonë se Zoti është Një sepse Biri dhe Fryma e Shenjtë janë të pakrijuar, sepse krijesat nuk pagëzohen në emër të krijesave me Zotin. Krijesat nuk kanë të njëjtin emër me Zotin. I përgjigjemi atyre në këtë mënyrë:-- Kuptimi i saktë i këtij citati . (Mateu 28/ 19) është se feja që solli Isa a.s është nga Zoti dhe i zbriti atij me anë të Engjëllit. Zoti është Ai që e zbriti dhe Isai (Jezusi) është ai të cilit i zbriti dhe Xhibrili është ndërmjetësuesi i zbritjes. Nuk plotësohet besimi përvecse me dërguesin dhe të dërguarin si Isai (Jezusi) dhe Muhamedi )( dhe me këtë besim urdhëruan të gjithë profetët.-- Pagëzim do të thotë të besosh Jezusin dhe ato që atij iu dërguan. Këtë e përkrah transmetimi i Ungjillit sipas . Markut 16/ 15-16: "15. Pastaj u tha atyre: Dilni në mbarë botën dhe i predikoni Ungjillin cdo krijese. 16. Ai që beson dhe është pagëzuar, do të jetë i shpëtuar, por ai që nuk ka besuar do të jetë i dënuar." .


Këto citate kanë kuptimin përgëzohuni me Biblën, mësojani njerëzve ligjet e saj. Pagëzim do të thotë pastrim me pendim dhe hyrja në rrugën e re të krishtërimit. Pagëzim ka gjithashtu edhe kuptimin e mësimit të cilin e porositi Isai (Jezusi) a.s. . Tek Mateu 28/ 20: "dhe duke i mësuar të zbatojnë të gjitha gjërat që unë ju kam urdhëruar. Dhe ja, unë jam me ju gjithë ditët deri në mbarim të botës." .

Gjithmonë profetët dhe Isai (Jezusi) e etikojnë emrin e birit si krijesë. nuk lejohet ti bëjmë shirk Zotit me anë të mendimit.-- Citati i lartëpërmendur (Mateu 28/ 19) urdhëron për pagëzimin me emrat e tyre dhe nuk argumenton se biri dhe fryma e shenjtë janë zotëra.-- Ky citat kundërshton citatet në Bibël dhe ai i cili lexon Biblat fillon të dyshojë. . Marku 16/ 15-16: "15. Pastaj u tha atyre: Dilni në mbarë botën dhe i predikoni Ungjillin -do krijese. 16. Ai që beson dhe është pagëzuar, do të jetë i shpëtuar, por ai që nuk ka besuar do të jetë i dënuar." Luka 24/ 47: "Dhe ë në emër të tij të predikohet pendimi dhe falja e mëkateve ndër të gjithë popujt..." .

Mateu tha për pagëzimin, kurse Luka dhe Marku nuk thanë për pagëzimin por thanë për predikim që do të thotë përgëzim dhe këshillë. Ungjilli sipas Gjonit që flet më shumë për thëniet dhe veprat e Jezusit nuk ndodhet ky citat. Ungjilli sipas Gjonit pëmendi gjëra me më pak rëndësi për kristianët dhe që nuk kanë fitore. Kristianët patën kundërshtime me njëri- tjetrin për mënyrën e pagëzimit dhe u ndanë në grupe ku cdo grup i tjetrit se nëse nuk e bën në këtë mënyrë pagëzimin, atëherë jeni jobesimtarë.

-Argumenti i tetë. Mrekullitë e bëra nga dora e Jezusit. .


-Kristianët thonë se mrekullitë që u bënë me dorën e Jezusit argumentojnë se ai ishte zot, sepse këto mrekulli nuk bëhen përve-se nga Zoti. Nga këto mrekulli janë: Lexo tek: .Mateu 9/ 18-25; Luka 7/ 11-16; Gjoni 11/ 38-44; Ligji i Përtërirë 32/ 39; I Samueli 2/ 6,2; II Mbretërit 5/ 7; Gjoni 5/ 21; Mateu 4/ 23-25; 8/ 14-16; 9/ 27-33; 14/ 14; Marku 8/ 22-25; 10/ 46-52; Luka 17/ 11-19; Gjoni 11/ 37; Mateu 14/ 17-21; Marku 6/ 35-44; Luka 9/ 10-17; Gjoni 6/ 1-14. .


-Përsa i përket ngjalljes së të vdekurve do t'ua kthejmë kristianëve me dy përgjigje:

-1- U themi atyre se Dhiata e Re dhe Dhiata e Vjetër përmendën njerë të tjerë të cilët ringallën të vdekurit. A mos janë zotëra ata, apo ai (Jezusi) është rob si ata? . Veprat e Apostujve 9/ 37-43 ku thuhet se Pjetri ngjalli Tabithën pasi ajo kishte vdekur. I Mbretërit 17/ 17-24 thuhet se Elia ngjalli një fëmijë.-II Mbetërit 4/ 32-37 thuhet se Eliseu ngjalli një fëmijë. II Mbretërit 13/ 21, ringjallja e kockave të Eliseut. .


-2- Ka patur profetë që kanë patur mrekulli më të mëdha dhe më të forta se të Jezusit, por nuk ishin zotëra. P.sh. mosdjegia e Ibrahimit a.s. prej zjarrit, hapja (ndarja) e detit për Musain, shkopi i drunjtë i Musait që u shndërrua në gjarpër që kishte shpirt, sepse këto mrekulli që kishin profetët u shndërruan krejtësisht dhe ishin sipër (larg) natyrales. Kur ishte ndonjë i vdekur Isa sa i vinte shpirtin, kurse në rastin e Musës ishte shumë më e vështirë, sepse ishte shkop dhe Musai i vuri trupin dhe shpirtin dhe asnjë nuk tha se ata ishin zotëra apo bij të Zotit.

-Përsa i përket shërimit të të verbërit dhe të sëmundjeve të tjera, ne ju përgjigjemi kristianëve me tre përgjigje.

-1. . II Mbretërit 6/ 14-20 ku thuhet se Eliseu shëroi shërbëtorin e tij të verbër dhë verboi ushtrinë dhe kur dolën nga shtëpia e tij ia ktheu shikimin. .Nuk ka dyshim se kjo ishte më madhështore se veprimi i Jezusit dhe askush nuk tha për të se ai ishte zot.

-2. I verbëri që ishte në Iraha argumenton se Jezusi është njeri dhe jo zot. Ai (i verbëri) i thirri dhe i tha: O Jezus, o biri i Daudit, më shëro! I verbëri nuk tha O Zot apo o biri i Zotit. I verbëri ishte besimtar dhe e njhte Jezusin më mirë se ata që besojnë në trinitet.

-3. . II Mbretërit 5/ 1-27 thotë se Eliseu shëroi Naamanin pa ilace, gjeti sëmundje tek të tjerët dhe nuk ka dyshim se shërimi i sëmundjeve, futja e sëmundjeve tek të tjerët janë më madhështore se shërimi i sëmundjeve. .Për Jezusin thuhet se vetëm i shëronte dhe nëse Eliseu nuk është zot atëherë edhe Jezusi nuk është zot. Përsa i përket shtimit të ushqimit ne iu përgjigjemi atyre me tre përgjigje.

-1. Këto mrekulli i kanë bërë edhe të tjerë vec Jezusit. . I Mbretërit 17/ 8-16 thuhet se Ilia shtoi vajin dhe miellin i cili nuk i mjaftonte të vesë dhe djalit të saj as për një vakt dhe pastaj ajo vazhdoi të ushqehej me atë ushqim për tre vjet e gjysëm. II Mbretërit 4/ 1-7 thuhet se Eliseu shtoi vajin për të vejën dhe dy fëmijët e saj derisa u mbushën shumë enë dhe i shleu borxhet e burrit të saj dhe të tjerat i dha (për të varfrit). .Këto histori të dyja nuk argumentojnë se Ilia dhe Eliseu iu drejtuan qiellit dhe nuk e falenderuan Zotin. A mos ata të dy janë të dy zota?

-2. Të katër Ungjillët thonë se Jezusi para se të shtonte ushqimin drejtohej nga qielli dhe duke u lutur dhe duke kërkuar begati dhe ky veprim argumenton se ai nuk është zot se njërzit janë të nevojshëm për ndihmën dhe begatinë e ZOTIT. . Gjoni 6 / 11: "Pastaj Jezusi mori bukën dhe pasi falenderoi, ia ndau dishepujve..." .

Kjo argumenton se Jezusi e adhuronte dhe e falenderonte plotësisht ZOTIN.. Marku 6/ 38: "Dhe ai u tha atyre: Sa bukë keni? Skoni e shikoni!..." Si ka mundësi që zoti të mos e dijë numrin e bukëve?

-3. Gjoni 6/ 14-15: "14. Atëherë njerëzit kur panë shenjën që bëri Jezusi thanë: Me të vërtetë ky është profeti që duhet të vijë në botë. 15. Por Jezusi duke e ditur se po vinin ta kapnin për ta bërë mbret u tërhoq përëri mbi mal fill i vetëm." .

Ky citat argumenton se ai nuk është zot sepse po të ishte zot nuk do të ikte prej tyre në maldhe po të ishte zot do tu thoshte atyre që unë nuk jam njeri që të bëhem mbreti apo profeti juaj, do t'ju thoshte se unë jam më i madh se mbreti apo profeti, sepse jam Zoti juaj.--Përgjigje e përgjithshme ndaj atyre që thonë se Jezusi ishte zot sepse bëri mrekulli.-Mateu 9\6-8;" -Përgjigje e përgjithshme ndaj atyre që thonë se Jezusi ishte zot sepse bëri mrekulli.-Mateu 9\6-8;" Tani, që ta dini se Biri i njeriut ka autoritet në tokë të falë mëkatet: Çohu (i tha paralitikut), merr vigun tënd dhe shko në shtëpinë tënde``.Dhe ai u çua dhe shkoi në shtëpinë e vet. Turmat, kur e panë këtë, u çuditën dhe lëvdonin Perëndinë, që u kishte dhënë pushtet të tillë njerëzve.

----------


## Xhemis

*Kryqezimi dhe Ringjallja e Jezusit !?
*

Ju keni dëgjuar nga gojët e kristianëve se profeti i madh i Zotit, Jezusi është kryqëzuar.Unë do doja të flisja për këtë cështje sipas Kuranit dhe Biblës sepse të krishterët do ti paragjykonin argumentet islamë prandaj i zgjodha të dy librat.Iu riktheva argumenteve biblikë prej të cilave duket qarte në mynyrë argumentuese se kryqëzimi i Isait (Jezusit) është mashtrimi më e madh që i ka ndodhur njerzimit mbas idhujtarisë dhe mohimit të Zotit.

Të krishterët e kanë shumë të vëshirë ta mohojnë kryqëzimin e Jezusit, sepse atëherë ata do të duhej të pohonin realitetin e Kuranit dhe padyshim që do të duhej të ndërronin dhe fenë dhe kjo nuk do ishte e pakët për botën tyre religjoze, dhe sistemin e saj hiearkik dhe të ardhurat ekonomike kristiane.Vërtet do të ishtë një kaos i madh për instuticionet e krishtera. Për ta shmangur këtë do të luheshin të gjitha kartat që njerzit mos e kuptonin këtë fakt.

Por në qoftë se Krishti nuk është ringjallur, predikimi ynë është i kotë dhe i kotë është edhe besimi juaj.(1 e Korintasve 15/14)

Ky material nuk është “fiction” ose ndonjë konspiracion i arritur kohëve të fundit.Kjo është një e vërtetë, e cila iu tregua njerzve me zbritjen e Kuranit para 1400 vjetësh.Shumë kristianë e kanë pranuar këtë të vërtetë kur ato e pranuan Islamin me bindje, se është e vetmja fe prej Zotit e dokumentuar dhe e argumentuar në mynyrën më të saktë.

Le të jetë ky ajet Kuranor bazë e vërtëtimit tonë biblik.

E, ata (jehuditë) i kurdisën një dredhi (mbytjen e Isait), All-llahu iu kundërvu dredhisë së tyre, All-llahu është asgjësuesi më i fuqishëm kundër atyre që bëjnë dredhi. (Ali Imran 54)

"Dhe për shkak se ata thanë: Ne e mbytëm Mesinë, Isain, të birin e Merjemes, të dërguarin e Allahut. Ata nuk e mbytën atë, e as nuk e kryqëzuan, por atyre u qe paraqitur vetëm pamja e tij. Ata që s'pajtohen rreth kësaj, me siguri janë në dyshim lidhur me këtë. Ata nuk kanë dije të sigurt lidhur me të, por ata vetëm hamendësojnë. Dhe është më se e sigurt se ata nuk e mbytën atë! Jo, vërtet,Allahu e ngriti atë tek Vetja e Tij në Qiell. Allahu është i Gjithëfuqishëm, i Urtë." [En Nisa: 157-58]


Zoti e përmend në kuran trillimin e hebrejve për supozimin e tyre në vrasjen e Jezusit. Allahu u tregon se ata as nuk e vranë dhe as e gozhduan por ai fenomen qe vetëm një përngjasim, hamendesim ose ndryshim pamje.

Bibla paraqet një sërë argumentesh në lidhje me këtë cështje që ne do ti përmendim më poshtë.

Ajo në disa raste thotë që Jezusi u kryqëzua .

Edhe unë, o vëllezër, kur erdha te ju, nuk erdha me shkëlqim fjalësh a diturie, që t'ju shpall dëshminë e Perëndisë,sepse e vendosa që të mos di tjetër gjë ndër ju, veç Jezu Krishtit edhe atë të kryqëzuar. 1 e Korintasve – 2/1-2)

.. duke ditur këtë: se njeriu ynë i vjetër u kryqëzua me të, që trupi i mëkatit mund të jetë anuluar dhe që ne të mos i shërbejmë më mëkatit.(Romaket 6/6)

Në disa raste që u vra në dru.

..Jezusin, që ju e vratë, duke e varur në dru. (Veprat e apostujve - 5/30)

Dhe ne jemi dëshmitarë për të gjitha ato që ai bëri në vendin e Judesë dhe në Jeruzalem; dhe se si ata e vranë, duke e varur në një dru.(Veprat e apostujve – 10/39)

Mos ata e ngatarrojnë me Judën sepse Juda u var në dru.

Dhe ai(Juda), mbasi i hodhi siklat prej argjendi në tempull, u largua dhe shkoi e u var në litar.(Mateu 27/5)

Sipas Dhiatës së vjetër dhe Dhiatës të re qëndrimi i varur në dru për një person përbën mallkim prej Zotit.

Në rast se dikush ka kryer një krim që meriton vdekjen dhe ka pësuar vdekjen, dhe ti e ke varur në një dru, kufoma e tij nuk do të rrijë tërë natën mbi pemën, por do ta varrosësh po atë ditë; sepse ai që rri varur është i mallkuar nga Perëndia, dhe ti nuk do ta ndotësh tokën që Zoti, Perëndia yt, të jep si trashëgimi".(Ligji i perterire 21/22-23)

E ndërsa në pjesë të tjera të biblës pranohet se Jezusi vdiq i mallkuar.

Ai vet i barti mëkatet tona në trupin e tij mbi drurin e kryqit që ne, të vdekur për mëkate, të rrojmë për drejtësi; dhe me mallkimin e tij ju u shëruat (1 e Pjetrit 2/24)

Mirëpo a mund të besohet kjo për Jezusin kur ai ishte një prej profetëve më të mëdhenj të Zotit.Hebrejtë shpallën Mallkimin e Jezusit në kryq për shkak të dëshirës për të hequr mallkimin që Zoti u kishte bërë hebrejve në ligjet e Tij.Qëllimi dhe shpifja e hebrejve se Jezusi vdiq i mallkuar në kryq për të larguar mallkimin atyre janë absurde. Përveç versetit të mësipërm biblik kjo gjë thuhet edhe në vende të tjera.

Krishti na shpengoi nga mallkimi i ligjit, sepse u bë mallkim për ne (duke qenë se është shkruar: ``I mallkuar është kushdo që varet në dru``(Galatasve 3/13)

Pikërisht kësaj shpifje Zoti ju përgjigjet me ajetet e Kuranit.

E, ata (jehuditë) i kurdisën një dredhi (mbytjen e Isait), All-llahu iu kundëvu dredhisë së tyre, All-llahu është asgjësuesi më i fuqishëm kundër atyre që bëjnë dredhi. (Përkujto, o i dërguar) Kur All-llahu tha: 'O Isa, Unë po të marr ty, po të ngris te Unë, po të shpëtoj prej sherrit të atyre që nuk besuan. E ata që të besuan ty, do t'i ngrisë lart mbi ata që nuk besuan deri në ditën e kijametit, pastaj vetëm te Unë është kthimi juaj, Unë gjykoj mes jush për atë që kudështoheshit.(Ali Imran 54-55)

"Dhe për shkak se ata thanë: Ne e mbytëm Mesinë, Isain, të birin e Merjemes, të dërguarin e Allahut. Ata nuk e mbytën atë, e as nuk e kryqëzuan, por atyre u qe paraqitur vetëm pamja e tij. Ata që s'pajtohen rreth kësaj, me siguri janë në dyshim lidhur me këtë. Ata nuk kanë dije të sigurt lidhur me të, por ata vetëm hamendësojnë. Dhe është më se e sigurt se ata nuk e mbytën atë! Jo, vërtet,Allahu e ngriti atë tek Vetja e Tij në Qiell. Allahu është i Gjithëfuqishëm, i Urtë." [En Nisa: 157-58]


Nëse hebrejtë kaluan në mosbesim dhe ekstremitet kur besuan se Jezusi ishte i mallkuar mbas kryqëzimit në kryq, edhe të krishterët kaluan në mosbesim dhe ekstremitet kur besuan se Jezusi u hyjnizua me anë të kryqit, muslimanët besojnë dhe qëndruan në besimin e vërtetë duke besuar Shpalljen e Zotit dhe duke deklaruar se Jezusi është vetëm një profet i madh i Zotit.Ato nuk e besuan se Jezusi u mallkua në kryq dhe as u hyjnizua me anë të kryqit.Allahu thotë në kuran se Jezusi as nuk vdiq por as nuk hipi në kryq.“Ata nuk e mbytën atë, e as nuk e kryqëzuan, por atyre u qe paraqitur vetëm pamja e tij. [En Nisa]

Le të shikojmë se cfarë faktesh ka në bibël për këtë cështje.

Profecitë e Jezusit me shëmbëlltyra.

Jo cdo kush mund ti kuptojë shëmbëlltyrat e Jezusit sidomos Hebrejtë ishin të ndaluar ti kuptonin ato.

Dhe ai u tha atyre: "Juve u është dhënë të njihni misterin e mbretërisë së Perëndisë; kurse atyre që janë përjashta të gjitha këto jepen me shëmbëlltyra, që: "Duke parë, të shohin, por të mos vën re; edhe duke dëgjuar, të dëgjojnë, por të mos kuptojnë, se mos pendohen dhe mëkatet u falen""..(Luka 8/11-12), (Marku 4- 2,10-13, 33)

Atëherë dishepujt iu afruan dhe i thanë: "Pse po u flet atyre me shëmbëlltyrë?".Dhe ai duke u përgjigjur u tha atyre: "Sepse juve ju është dhënë mundësia të njihni të fshehtat e mbretërisë së qiejve, ndërsa atyre nuk u është dhënë.Sepse atij që ka, do t'i jepet dhe do të ketë bollëk; ndërsa atij që nuk ka, do t'i merret edhe ajo që ka.Prandaj unë u flas atyre me shëmbëll-tyrë, sepse duke parë nuk shohin, dhe duke dëgjuar nuk dëgjojnë as nuk kuptojnë.(Mateu 3/10-13)

Jezusi u tha atyre këtë shëmbëlltyrë, por ata nuk morën vesh për çfarë po u fliste.(Gjoni 10/6)

Jezusi foli me një shëmbëlltyrë për ngritjen e tij në qiell.

Dhe ashtu si Moisiu e ngriti lart gjarprin në shkretëtirë, kështu duhet të ngrihet lart Biri i njeriut,(Gjoni 3/14)

Dihet se Mosiu nuk ngriti gjarpërin në shkretëtirë por ngriti shkopin i cili ishte transformuar në gjarpër.

Zoti i tha Moisiut: "Zemra e Faraonit është ngulmuese; ai nuk pranon ta lërë popullin të shkojë. Shko te Faraoni nesër në mëngjes, kur ai ka për të dalë për të vajtur drejt ujit. Ti do të qëndrosh ta presësh në breg të lumit dhe do të marrësh në dorë bastunin që është shndërruar në gjarpër.(Eksodi 7/14-15)

Atëherë Zoti i tha: "Ç'është ajo që ke në dorë?". Ai u përgjegj: "Një bastun".Zoti tha: "Hidhe për tokë". Ai e hodhi për tokë, dhe ai u bë një gjarpër, para të cilit Moisiu iku me vrap. Atëherë Zoti i tha Moisiut: "Zgjate dorën dhe kape nga bishti". (Ai zgjati dorën dhe e mori, dhe në dorën e tij ai u bë një bastun).(Eksodi 4/2-4)

Sikurse shkopi i transferua në gjapër ashtu do të ishte edhe ngritja e Jezusit duke ndryshuar pamjen e tij.Për këtë tregon në shumë pjesë bibla se para ndodhisë së kryqëzimit, Jezusit iu ndryshua pamja e fytyrës.

Dhe ndërsa po lutej, pamja e fytyrës së tij ndryshoidhe veshja e tij u bë e bardhë dhe e ndritshme. Dhe ja, dy burra po bisedonin me të; ata ishin Moisiu dhe Elia, të cilët, të shfaqur në lavdi, i flisnin për ikjen e tij nga kjo jetë që do të kryhej së shpejti në Jeruzalem..[Luka 9/20-31]

Sytë e Apostujve ishin të penguar për ta dalluar Jezusin edhe mbas ndodhisë së kryqëzimit.

Dhe ndodhi që, ndërsa po flisnin dhe bisedonin bashkë, vetë Jezusi u afrua dhe nisi të ecë me ta. Por sytë e tyre ishin të penguar kështu që të mos e njihnin.(Luka 24/15-16)

Shembuj të ndryshimit të tij dhe mos shikimit të tij kemi shumë në bibël.Ato janë argumente që romakët kanë kujtuar se kanë kryqëzuar Jezusin.Mbas ndodhisë së kryqëzimit tregohet se atij iu kthye prapë pamja e fytyrës dhe apostujt e njohën.

Atëherë atyre iu çelën sytë dhe e njohën, por ai u zhduk prej syve të tyre.[Luka 24/31]

12 Mbas këtyre gjërave, iu shfaq në trajtë tjetër dyve prej tyre, që po shkonin në fshat.(Marku 16)

Pra këto versete biblike vërtëtojnë thëniet e Zotit në kuran.“Ata nuk e mbytën atë, e as nuk e kryqëzuan, por atyre u qe paraqitur vetëm pamja e tij. [En Nisa]

Para se të flasim për shëmbëlltyrën tjetër të thënë prej Jezusit duhet të përmendim se kush mund të jetë kryqëzuar në vend të Jezusit.Dhe se cfarë veprash bëri Jezusi për tu mos u kryqëzuar vetë?

Jezusi e dinte se do të ndodhte një ngjarje me kryqin dhe për këtë ai dëshmon duke kërkuar një zëvëndës që të japë jetën në vend të tij Ai e kërkon këtë gjë gjatë qëndrimit me apostujt.

Ai që e do të atin ose nënën më shumë se unë, nuk është i denjë për mua; dhe ai që e do birin ose bijën më shumë se unë, nuk është i denjë për mua. Dhe ai që nuk e merr kryqin e vet dhe nuk vjen pas meje, nuk është i denjë për mua. Kush do të gjejë jetën e vet, do ta humbasë; por ai që do të humbasë jetën e vet për hirin tim, do ta gjejë përsëri.(Mateu 11/37-39)

Pastaj e thirri pranë vetes turmën me dishepujt e vet dhe iu tha: "Kushdo që don të vijë pas meje, të mohojë vetveten, të marrë kryqin e vet dhe të më ndjekë, sepse ai që don të shpëtojë jetën e vet, do ta humbasë; por ai që do të humbasë jetën e vet për hirin tim e për ungjillin, do të shpëtojë. Ç'dobi do të ketë njeriu të fitojë gjithë botën, nëse më pas do të humbë shpirtin e vet? Ose çfarë mund të japë njeriu në shkëmbim të shpirtit të vet?(Marku 8/34-37)+(Mateu 16-24-26)

Për këtë ia dhanë fjalën të gjithë apostujt.

Pjetri i tha: "Edhe sikur të duhej të vdisja bashkë me ty, nuk do të të mohoj kurrsesi". Po atë thanë edhe të gjithë apostujt.(Mateu 26/35)

Gjatë rrjedhjeve të ngjarjeve dhe arrestimit të Jezusit dhe ecjes së tij më kryq tregohet se Simoni e mori kryqin e Jezusit.Ai ju përgjigj thirrjes së tij për zëvëndësim.

Dhe, pasi e zhveshën, i hodhën mbi trup një mantel të kuq. Dhe i thurën një kurorë me ferra, ia vunë mbi krye dhe i dhanë një kallam në dorën e djathtë; dhe, duke u gjunjëzuar përpara tij, e përqeshnin duke thënë: "Tungjatjeta, o mbret i Judenjve!". Pastaj e pështynë, ia morën kallamin dhe me të i binin në kokë. Dhe, mbasi e përqeshën, ia hoqën mantelin dhe e veshën me rrobat e tij; dhe e çuan për ta kryqëzuar. Dhe duke dalë, takuan një njeri nga Kirena, që quhej Simon, të cilin e detyruan ta mbartë kryqin e Jezusit. Dhe, kur arritën në vendin që quhej Golgota, domethënë "Vendi i kafkës", i dhanë të pijë uthull të përzier me vrer; por ai, mbasi e provoi, nuk deshi ta pinte. Mbasi e kryqëzuan, i ndanë me short rrobat e tij, që të përmbushej ç'ishte thënë nga profeti: "I ndanë ndërmjet tyre rrobat e mia dhe hodhën short mbi tunikën time" .Pastaj u ulën dhe e ruanin.Përmbi krye të tij, i vunë gjithashtu motivacionin e shkruar të dënimit të tij: "KY ESHTE JEZUSI, MBRETI I JUDENJVE".Atëhere u kryqëzuan bashkë me të dy cuba, njeri në të djathtën dhe tjetri në të majtën(Mateu 27/28-38)

Bibla nuk e tregon se cfarë ndodhi me Simonin, a e la ai kryqin apo u kryqëzua në vend të Jezusit? Bibla në katër ungjitë e saj nuk flet asnjë fjalë për lënien e kryqit nga Simoni dhe marrjen e tij nga Jezusi përsëri.(Marku 3-18) 

Pikërisht që Jezusi nuk ishte në kryq këtë e tregojnë shumë versete biblike.

Rreth orës nëntë, Jezusi briti me zë të lartë duke thënë: "Eli, Eli, lama sabaktani?". Domethënë: "Perëndia im, Perëndia im, përse më ke braktisur?".(Mateu 27/46)

A mund të thoshte Jezusi o Zot pse më ke braktisur?A nuk e njihte ai historinë e Musait dhe ndihmën e Zotit? A nuk i thoshte ai apostujve?

Dhe ai si u zgjua, e qortoi erën dhe i foli detit: "Pusho dhe fashitu!". Dhe era pushoi dhe u bë qetësi e madhe.Atëherë u tha atyre: "Pse jeni ju aq frikacakë? Vallë, si nuk keni besim?". (Marku 4/39-40)

Dhe Jezusi ia zgjati menjëherë dorën, e zuri dhe i tha: "O njeri besimpak, pse dyshove?".(Mateu 14/31)

Dhe Jezusi duke u përgjigjur u tha atyre: "Në të vërtetë ju them që, po të keni besim dhe të mos dyshoni, do të bëni jo vetëm atë që unë i bëra fikut, por, edhe sikur t'i thoni këtij mali: "Hiqu andej dhe hidhu në det", kjo do të ndodhë.Dhe gjithçka të kërkoni në lutje, duke patur besim, do të merrni".(Mateu 21/21-22)

Pra kurrsesi nuk mund të ishte Jezusi në Kryq duke folur fjalë të një personi besimpakë dhe duke humbur shpresën nga ndihma e Zotit. Pra ky njeri në kryq nuk ishte Jezusi sepse Ai i pati thënë apostujve.

Dhe gjithçka të kërkoni në lutje, duke patur besim, do të merrni".(Mateu 21/22)

Jezusi u lut që Zoti ta shpëtoi nga vdekja dhe kurthi i hebrejve.

Dhe mori me vete Pjetrin dhe të dy djemtë e Zebedeut, dhe filloi të ndjeje trishtim dhe ankth të madh.Atëherë ai u tha atyre: "Shpirti im është thellësisht i trishtuar, deri në vdekje; qëndroni këtu dhe rrini zgjuar bashkë me mua".Dhe, si shkoi pak përpara, ra me fytyrë për tokë dhe lutej duke thënë: "Zoti im, në qoftë se është e mundur, largoje prej meje këtë kupë; megjithatë, jo si dua unë, por si do ti".U largua përsëri për herë të dytë dhe u lut duke thënë: "Zoti im, në qoftë se nuk është e mundur që kjo kupë të largohet prej meje pa u pirë prej meje, u bëftë vullneti yt!".(Mateu 26/37-39,42)

Dhe u largua prej tyre, aq sa mund të hidhet një gur, dhe ra në gjunj dhe lutej, duke thënë: "O Zot, po të duash, largoje këtë kupë nga unë! Megjithatë mos u bëftë vullneti im, por yti". Atëherë iu shfaq një engjëll nga qielli për t'i dhënë forcë. Dhe ai, duke qenë në agoni, lutej edhe më fort; dhe djersa e tij po i bëhej si gjak i mpiksur që bie për tokë.(Luka 22/41-44)

Dhe Zoti e shpëtoi nga vdekja sipas biblës 

I cili, në ditët e mishit të tij, me klithma të larta dhe me lot, i ofroi lutje dhe urata atij që mund ta shpëtonte nga vdekja, dhe u dëgjuapër shkak të frikës së tij nga Perëndia.(Hebrejve 5/7)

Pra mbas të gjithave këtyre lutjeve të Jezusit dalim në konkluzionin se atij ju pranua lutja dhe se ai nuk vdiq në kryq.Pranimin e lutjes e vërtëtojnë dhe fjalë e tjera të Jezusit të cilat profetizoi për veten e tij dhe ngjarjet e ndodhura në kohën e tij janë të profetizuara dhe tek Psalmet.

Pastaj u tha atyre: "Këto janë fjalët që unë ju thoja kur isha ende me ju: se duhet të përmbushen të gjitha gjërat që janë shkruar lidhur me mua në ligjin e Moisiut, në profetët dhe në psalmet".(Luka 24/44)

Psalmet dëshmojnë se Zoti ia pranoi lutjen dhe e shpëtoi Jezusin nga kurthi i hebrenjve.

Ndajnë midis tyre rrobat e mia dhe hedhin në short tunikën time. Por ti, o Zot, mos u largo; ti që je forca ime, nxito të më ndihmosh.Çliroje jetën time nga shpata, jetën time të vetme nga këmba e qenit. Shpëtomë nga gryka e luanit dhe nga brirët e buajve. Ti m'u përgjigje.(Psalmet 21 (22)-/18-21)

Tani e di që Zoti shpëton të vajosurin e tij; do t'i përgjigjet nga qielli i tij i shenjtë me forcën shpëtimtare të dorës së tij të djathtë.(Psalmet 19 (20)-/6)

Në vërsetin e mëposhtëm profetizohet për ndihmën me anë të Ëngjëllit që përmendet tek (Luka 22/43)

Unë e kërkova Zotin, dhe ai m'u përgjigj dhe më çliroi nga të gjitha tmerret e mia. Ata e shikuan atë dhe u ndriçuan, dhe fytyrat e tyre nuk u turpëruan. Ky i pikëlluar klithi dhe Zoti e plotësoi, e shpëtoi nga të gjitha fatkeqësitë e tij. Engjëlli i Zotit zë vend rreth atyre që kanë frikë prej tij dhe i çliron.Të drejtët bërtasin dhe Zoti i dëgjon dhe i çliron nga të gjitha fatkeqësitë e tyre. Zoti qëndron afër atyre që e kanë zemrën të thyerdhe shpëton ata që e kanë frymën të dërmuar. Të shumta janë vuajtjet e njeriut të drejtë, por Zoti e çliron nga të gjitha. Ai i ruan tërë kockat e tij, dhe asnjë prej tyre nuk copëtohet.(Psalmet - 33 (34)-/4-7,17-20)

Atëherë iu shfaq një engjëll nga qielli për t'i dhënë forcë. Dhe ai, duke qenë në agoni, lutej edhe më fort; dhe djersa e tij po i bëhej si gjak i mpiksur që bie për tokë.(Luka 22/43-44)

por, kur erdhën te Jezusi, dhe si panë se ai tashmë kishte vdekur, nuk ia thyen kërcinjtë, por njëri nga ushtarët ia tejshpoi brinjën me një heshtë, dhe menjëherë i doli gjak e ujë.(Gjoni 19/33-34)

Në fakt, në librin e Psalmeve, është shkruar: "Shtëpia e tij u bëftë e shkretë dhe askush mos banoftë në të!", dhe: "Tjetërkush e zëntë detyrën e tij!". Duhet, pra, që ndër burrat që kanë qenë në shoqërinë tonë gjithë kohën në të cilën Jezusi ka hyrë dhe ka dalë midis nesh, duke filluar që nga pagëzimi i Gjonit e deri në atë ditë kur u muarr në qiell nga mesi ynë, një prej tyre të bëhet dëshmitar me ne, i ringjalljes së tij". Dhe u paraqitën dy: Jozefi, i quajtur Barsaba, që ishte i mbiquajtur Just, dhe Matia. Dhe, duke u lutur, thanë: "Ti, o Zot, që i njeh zemrat e të gjithëve, trego cilin nga këta të dy ke zgjedhur, për të marrë shortin e kësaj shërbese dhe apostullimin, nga i cili Juda u largua për të shkuar në vendin e tij". Atëherë hodhën short, dhe shorti ra mbi Matian; dhe ai iu shtua të njëmbëdhjetë apostujve. (Veprat 1/20-26). 

O Perëndi i lëvdimit tim, mos hesht, sepse njerëz të pabesë dhe të pandershëm kanë hapur gojën e tyre kundër meje dhe kanë folur kundër meje me një gjuhë gënjeshtare; më kanë sulmuar me fjalë urrejtjeje dhe më kanë luftuar pa shkak. Në këmbim të dashurisë sime më akuzojnë, por unë i drejtohem lutjes. Ata më kanë larë të mirën me të keqen dhe dashurinë time me urrejtje. Vendos një njeri të keq mbi të dhe një akuzues le të jetë në të djathtë të tij. Kur të gjykohet, bëj që të gjendet fajtor dhe lutja e tij të bëhet mëkat. Qofshin të pakta ditët e tij dhe një tjetër zëntë vendin e tij. (Psalmet 108 (109)-/1-8)

Në Kryq mund të ketë qenë Simoni i cili mbarti kryqin dhe se Jezusit iu ndryshua fytyra sikurse profetizoi ai vetë për gjarpërin e Moisiut në shkretëtirë ose për mosvdekjen e tij e vërtëton dhe shëmbëlltyra tjetër e thënë nga Jezusi.

Profecia e Jonës

Atëherë disa skribë dhe farisenj e pyetën duke thënë: "Mësues, ne duam të shohim ndonjë shenjë prej teje". Por ai duke iu përgjigjur u tha atyre: "Ky brez i mbrapshtë dhe kurorëshkelës kërkon një shenjë, por asnjë shenjë nuk do t'i jepet, përveç shenjës së profetit Jona. Në fakt ashtu si Jona qëndroi tri ditë e tri net në barkun e peshkut të madh, kështu Biri i njeriut do të qëndrojë tri ditë e tri net në zemër të tokës.(Mateu 12/38-40)

Jezusi deklaron se ai nuk do të vdesë porse do të rrijë i gjallë sikurse ndejti profeti Jona në bark te peshkut.Pse pikërisht përdori profecinë e Jonas.Jona shkoi tek populli i vet i thirri të pendohen dhe më vonë u largua dhe përfundoi në bark të peshkut.Ngaqë ishte përkujtues i Zotit dhe iu lut Zotit ta nxjerri prej barkut të peshkut.Të njëjtën gjë bëri dhe Jezusi ai u lut Zotit për ndihmë, Zoti e ndihmoi dhe më pas ai shkoi tek apostujt dhe pastaj u ngrit në qiell sikurse Enoku.

Kush ishte Shenja e Profetit Jona?

Jona futet ne bark te peshkut.

Ai iu përgjigj atyre: "Më zini dhe më hidhni në det dhe deti do të qetësohet, sepse unë e di që kjo furtunë e madhe ju ra mbi kokë për shkakun tim". Prandaj i klithën Zotit dhe i thanë: "Ah, o Zot, mos lejo që të vdesim për shkak të jetës së këtij njeriudhe mos na fajëso me gjak të pafajshëm, sepse ti, o Zot, ke bërë si ke dashur". Zoti kishte përgatitur një peshk të madh që të gëlltiste Jonan; dhe Jona qëndroi tri ditë dhe tri net në barkun e peshkut.(Jona 1/12,17)


Atëherë Jona iu lut Zotit, Perëndisë të tij, nga barku i peshkut dhe tha: "Në fatkeqësinë time i thirra Zotit dhe ai m`u përgjigj; nga gjiri i Sheolit i thirra dhe ti e dëgjove zërin tim. Atëherë Zoti i foli peshkut dhe peshku e volli Jonan në breg.(Jona 2/1-2,10)

Sikurse bënë banorët e barkës në të cilën ishte Jona kështu menduan dhe hebrejtë të cilët planifikuan ta vrasin Jezusin dhe ta shpallin se ai do të vdiste për mëkatet e popullit hebre.47 Atëherë krerët e priftërinjve dhe farisenjtë mblodhën sinedrin dhe thanë: "Ç'të bëjmë? Ky njeri po bën shumë shenja. 48 Po ta lëmë të vazhdojë kështu, të gjithë do të besojnë në të, do të vijnë Romakët dhe do të shkatërrojnë vendin dhe kombin tonë". 49 Por një nga ata, Kajafa, që ishte kryeprifti i atij viti, u tha atyre: "Ju nuk kuptoni asgjë; 50 dhe as nuk e konceptoni se është e leverdishme për ne që të vdesë vetëm një njeri për popullin, dhe të mos humbasë gjithë kombi".51 Por këtë ai nuk e tha nga vetja; por, duke qenë kryeprift i atij viti, profetizoi se Jezusi duhej të vdiste për kombin, dhe as nuk e konceptoni se është e leverdishme për ne që të vdesë vetëm një njeri për popullin, dhe të mos humbasë gjithë kombi". Por këtë ai nuk e tha nga vetja; por, duke qenë kryeprift i atij viti, profetizoi se Jezusi duhej të vdiste për kombin, dhe jo vetëm për kombin, por edhe për t'i mbledhur në një, robtë e Perëndisë që ishin të shpërndarë. Që nga ajo ditë, pra, ata vendosën ta vrasin. (Gjon 11/47-53)

Pra historia dhe ndodhia e Jezusit është e njëjtë si ajo e Jonës.Jezusi lutej me ofshamë për veten e tijDhe ai(Jezusi), duke qenë në agoni, lutej edhe më fort; dhe djersa e tij po i bëhej si gjak i mpiksur që bie për tokë.(Luka 22/44)Jona iu lut Zotit që ta shpëtoi.Atëherë Jona iu lut Zotit, Perëndisë të tij, nga barku i peshkut.(Jona 2/1)


Zoti ia pranoi lutjen Jezusit

I ofroi lutje dhe urata atij që mund ta shpëtonte nga vdekja, dhe u dëgjua për shkak të frikës së tij nga Perëndia.(Hebrejve 5/7)

duke thënë: "O Zot, po të duash, largoje këtë kupë nga unë! Megjithatë mos u bëftë vullneti im, por yti". Atëherë iu shfaq një engjëll nga qielli për t'i dhënë forcë.(Luka 22/42-43)

Zoti ia pranoi Lutjen Jonës

"Në fatkeqësinë time i thirra Zotit dhe ai m`u përgjigj. (Jona 2/2)

Ujërat më kanë rrethuar deri në shpirt, humnera më ka mbështjellë, algat u mblodhën rreth kokës sime.Zbrita deri në themelet e maleve, toka mbylli shufrat e saj pas meje për gjithnjë, por ti e ngrite jetën time nga gropa, o Zot, Perëndia im.(Jona 2/5-6)

Të përbashkëtat e Jonës me Jezusin.

Jezusi ishte i gjallë.Jona ishte i gjallëJezusi shpëtoi nga vdekjaJona shpëtoi nga vdekja.

Tani le të shikojmë argumentet pse Jezusi nuk kishte vdekur.

Jezusi i tha: ''Mos më prek, sepse ende nuk u ngjita te Ati im; por shko te vëllezërit e mi dhe u thuaj atyre se unë po ngjitem tek Ati im dhe Ati juaj, te Perëndia im dhe Perëndia juaj''(Gjoni 20/17)

Fjalët e Jezusit ende nuk jam ngjitur tek Zoti tregojnë se ai nuk kishte vdekur.Po kështu edhe ëngjëjt dëshmojnë se ai nuk ishte i vdekur por i gjallë.Shprehja “pse e kërkoni të gjallin tek të vdekurit” dëshmon se Jezusi nuk kishte vdekur por ishte i gjallë.Nëse do ishte ringjallur do ishte përdorur shprehja “Pse e kërkon të ringjallurin tek të vdekurit”.

Dhe, ndërsa ishin shumë të hutuara nga kjo, ja, iu paraqitën atyre dy burra të veshur me rroba të ndritshme. Dhe, mbasi ato, të tmerruara, e mbanin fytyrën të përkulur për dhe, ata u thanë:`Pse e kërkoni të gjallin midis të vdekurve?(Luka 24/4-5)

Dhe ajo shkoi dhe ua tregoi atyre që kishin qenë bashkë me të, të cilët ishin të pikëlluar dhe e qanin. Por këta, kur dëgjuan se ishte gjallëdhe se u pa nga ajo, nuk i besuan.(Marku 16/10-11)

Dhe nuk e gjetën trupin e tij, u kthyen duke thënë se kishin parë një vegim engjëjsh, të cilët thonë se ai jeton.(Luka 24/23)

Mirëpo kristianët argumentohen se ai ishte i ringjallur prandaj është përdorur shprehja “gjallë” dhe jo “ringjallë”. Para së gjithash duhet të shikojmë se cfarë është një ringjallje për biblën.

Sipas biblës ekziston parajsa në qiell.

Ne e dimë në fakt se në qoftëse kjo çadër, vendbanimi ynë tokësor prishet ne kemi një godinë nga perëndia një banesë të përjetshme në qiej që nuk është bërë nga dora e njeriut. .....(2 Korintësave 5/1)

Njerzit nuk mund të shkojnë në parajsë pa vdekur dhe më pas pa u ringjallur.

C’është ringjallja e si bëhet ajo?

Kështu do të jetë edhe ringjallja e të vdekurve; trupi mbillet në prishje dhe ringjallet në paprishje. ... Mbillet trup natyror dhe ringjallet trup frymor.Ka trup natyror ka dhe trup frymor.......Ja unë po ju them një të fshehtë, të gjithë nuk do të vdesim, por të gjithë do të shëndërrohemi në një moment, sa hap e mbyll sytë, në tingullin e burisë së fundit, sepse do të bierë buria, të vdekurit dhe do të ringjallen të papritshëm dhe ne do të shëndërrohemi . ....O vdekje ku është gjëmba jote?o ferr ku është fitorja jote? (1 korintësave 15/ 42,44,51,52,55)

Pra ringjallja sipas biblës do të bëhet në momentin që bie buria.Dhe se ringjallen njerzit sipas biblës nga trupa natyror në trupa frymorë.

Mbillet trup natyror dhe ringjallet trup frymor. ( 1 Korintësave 15/44)

Jezusi e mohoi të jetë trup frymor. Ai dha shembuj se ishte trup natyror. 

"...papritur, vete Jezusi qcndroi mes tyre, dhe tha: "Paqja qoftë mbi ju". Ata, te habitur dhe me plot frikë, mendonin se po shihnin një frymë. Por ai u tha: "Përse çuditeni? Pse lindin këto dyshime ne mendjen tuaj? Shikoni duart dhe kembet e mia; jam unë! Me prekni dhe binduni! Një frymë nuk është prej mishi dhe eshtrave çfare po shihni se kam unë." Ndërsa i thoshte këto, u tregoi kembet dhe duart. Akoma ende s'mund ta besonin nga gezimi dhe çudia, prandaj u tha: A keni keni ndonjë gjë për te ngrënë". Ata i sollen atij krum peshku te pjekur. Jezusi e mori dhe e hengripara syve të tyre." (Luka 24/36-41)

Jezusi i tregoi se ai nuk ishte frymë por ishte njeri që hante dhe pinte.Të gjithë e dimë se njeriu mbas vdekjes nuk ha dhe pi dhe argumenti biblik se njeriu “mbillet trup natyror dhe ringjallet trup frymëror” dëshmon se Jezusi nuk ishte ringjallur dhe nuk kishte vdekur sepse fryma nuk ka eshtra dhe mish, nuk ha dhe nuk pi.

A vdiq Jezusi në të vërtëtë?

Pra të gjitha versetet e Psalmeve tregojnë se Jezusi u ndihmua nga Zoti për shkak të lutjes së tij.Ai ishte i gjallë dhe nuk vdiq në kryq sepse ligji biblik e konsideronte vdekjen në kryq si mallkim.Po ashtu ngjarja e kryqëzimit e biblës na bën të dyshojmë ku flitet për shëmbëlltyrën e Jonës.

Në fakt ashtu si Jona qëndroi tri ditë e tri net në barkun e peshkut të madh, kështu Biri i njeriut do të qëndrojë tri ditë e tri net në zemër të tokës.(Mateu 12/40)

Tani shikojmë se a përputhet kryqëzimi dhe ringjallja e Jezusit sipas biblës me profecinë e Jonës.

Koha për të cilën flitet në bibël (tri ditë dhe tri net) nuk përputhet me tregimet biblike. Jezusi kryqëzohet ditën e Premte në mbrëmje

Që nga ora gjashtë deri në orën nëntë errësira e mbuloi gjithë vendin.(Mateu 27/45)

Duke qenë se ishte dita e Përgatitjes, me qëllim që trupat të mos qëndronin në kryq të shtunën, sepse ajo e shtunë ishte një ditë me rëndësi të veçantë, Judenjtë i kërkuan Pilatit që atyre t'u thyheshin kërcinjtë dhe të hiqeshin që andej.(Gjoni 19/31)

Dhe më pas sipas biblës Jezusi ishte i gjallë ditën e dielë herët në mëngjes.

Por ditën e parë pas së shtunës, në mëngjes, kur ishte ende errët, Maria Magdalena shkoi te varri dhe pa se guri ishte hequr nga varri.(Gjoni 20/1)

Pra koha është kjo; e premtja në darkë, dita e së shtunës dhe nata e së shtunës dhe mëngjesi i së djeles.Pra sipas biblës i bie dy netë e një ditë ndërsa Jezusi profetizoi tre netë e tre ditë.Sipas biblës Jezusi vdiq në kryq i mallkuar ndërsa sipas shëmbëlltyrës së Jezusit për Jonën do të ishte gjallë sikurse jona në bark të peshkut.

Meqë kristianët besojnë se Jezusi ishte njeri dhe u bë zot mbas ringjalljes po i paraqesim disa argumente biblike të cilat dëshmojnë jo vetëm se jezusi nuk ishte Zot porse tregojnë se ai ishte njeri i thjeshtë që hante dhe pinte edhe mbas tregimit të kryqëzimit.

Shikoni duart e mia dhe këmbët e mia, sepse unë jam. Më prekni dhe shikoni, sepse një frymë nuk ka mish e eshtra, si po shihni se unë kam!''. Dhe, si i tha këtë, u tregoj atyre duart dhe këmbët. Por, duke qenë se ende nuk besonin prej gëzimit dhe ishin të çuditur, ai u tha atyre: ''A keni këtu diçka për të ngrënë?''. Dhe ata i dhanë një pjesë peshku të pjekur dhe një huall mjalti. Dhe ai i mori dhe hëngri para tyre.[Luka 24/39-43]

Po ashtu mbas historisë së kryqëzimit sipas biblës atij iu ndryshua pamja .

Atëherë atyre iu çelën sytë dhe e njohën, por ai u zhduk prej syve të tyre.[luka 24/31]Mbas këtyre gjërave, iu shfaq në trajtë tjetër dyve prej tyre, që po shkonin në fshat.(Marku 16/12)

Gjithashtu ngrënia e Jezusit mbas Kryqëzimit biblik tregon se ai jetoi si njeri i thjeshtë si profet i Zotit dhe natyra e tij njerzore nuk ndryshoi edhe mbas kryqëzimit sipas biblës.Kjo e hudh poshtë deklaratën e kristianëve se ai ishte zot ose një pjesë e Zotit i zbritur në tokë.Natyra e tij ngeli po njerzore dhe si e tillë është argument kundër kristianëve.I pastër është Zoti nga cdo e metë.

Po cfarë ndodhi me Jezusin në realitet mbas ndodhisë së kryqëzimit.Bibla dhe Kurani dëshmojnë se ai u ngrit në qiell.

Jo, vërtet, Allahu e ngriti atë tek Vetja e Tij në Qiell. Allahu është i Gjithëfuqishëm, i Urtë." [En Nisa: 157-58]

Po ashtu dëshmojnë dhe hadithet profetike islame

3430. Na ka treguar Hutbe b. Halidi, këtij Hemmam b. Jahja, këtij Katadeja i cili transmeton nga Enes b. Maliku, ky nga Malik b. Sa’saa, se i Dërguari i Allahut, s.a.v.s. ka treguar për natën e mi’raxhit: 

"…Pastaj udhëtoi lartë deri sa arriti në qiellin e dytë dhe kërkoi që të hapet.‘Kush është’ – iu tha.‘Xhibrili’ – u përgjigj ai.‘Kush është me ty?’ – iu tha.‘Muammedi’ – tha ai.‘A i është dhënë pegamberllëku?’ – u pyet.‘Po’ – u përgjigj (Xhibrili).Dhe kur arrita në qiellin e dytë, kur pashë Jahjain dhe Isain, ndërkaq këta dy janë bijë motre dhe të mbesës.‘Këta janë Jahjai dhe Isai (Jezusi), jepu selam’ – më tha.Dhashë selam, edhe ata ma kthyen, pastaj thanë:‘Mirë se erdhe, vëlla i mirë dhe pejgamber i mirë’."

Edhe sipas biblës ai u ngrit dhe qëndron në qiell.

Dhe ndodhi që, ndërsa ai po i bekonte, u nda prej tyre dhe e morën lart në qiell (Luka 24/51)

.. duke filluar që nga pagëzimi i Gjonit e deri në atë ditë kur u muarr në qiellnga mesi ynë ... (Veprat 1/22).Sepse Krishti nuk hyri në një shenjtërore të bërë me dorë, që është vetëm shëmbëllesë e asaj të vërtetë, por në vetë qiellin për të dalë tani përpara Perëndisë për ne,(Hebrejve 9/24)

Jezusi Ai është zemra e qiellit (Zbulesa 1; Hebrenjve 9:24)

Unë njoh një njeri në Krishtin, i cili, para katërmbëdhjetë vjetësh (a ishte në trup, a ishte jashtë trupit, nuk e di; Perëndia e di),u rrëmbye gjer në të tretin qiell. (2 Korintasve 12/ 1-2)

“Jezusi u ngrit ne qiell” (Marku 16/19)

Jezusi u ngrit në qiell me anë të një reje.Largimin e tij e njoftuan ëngjëjt me rroba të bardha.

2 deri në ditën në të cilën u mor në qiell Mbasi i tha këto gjëra, ndërsa ata po e vështronin, u ngrit lart; dhe një re e përfshiu dhe ua hoqi prej syve të tyre. Dhe, si ata po i mbanin sytë e ngulitur në qiell, ndërsa ai po largohej, ja dy burra në rroba të bardha iu paraqitën atyre, dhe thanë: "Burra Galileas, pse qëndroni e shikoni drejt qiellit? Ky Jezus, që u është marrë në qiell nga mesi juaj, do të kthehet në të njëjtën mënyrë, me të cilën e keni parë të shkojë në qiell". (Veprat e apostujve –1/2, 9-11)

Duke filluar që nga pagëzimi i Gjonit e deri në atë ditë kur u muarr në qiell nga mesi ynë, një prej tyre të bëhet dëshmitar me ne, i ringjalljes së tij". Dhe u paraqitën dy: Jozefi, i quajtur Barsaba, që ishte i mbiquajtur Just, dhe Matia.(Veprat 1/22-23)

Pali e dinte se Jezusi u ngrit në qiell mirëpo një satan nuk e lëntë ta thoshte këtë të vërtëtë.

Unë njoh një njeri në Krishtin, i cili, para katërmbëdhjetë vjetësh (a ishte në trup, a ishte jashtë trupit, nuk e di; Perëndia e di), u rrëmbye gjer në të tretin qiell. Dhe e di se ai njeri (a me trupin ose pa trupin, nuk e di, Perëndia e di), u rrëmbye në parajsë dhe dëgjoi fjalë të patregueshme, që nuk është e lejuar të thuhen nga njeri. Për atë njeri unë do të krenohem, por nuk do të krenohem për veten time, veç se për dobësitë e mia. Edhe sikur të doja të krenohesha, nuk do të isha i marrë, sepse do të flisja të vërtetën; por nuk e bëj këtë, se mos ndonjë më çmon më tepër nga ajo që më sheh, a më tepër nga ajo që dëgjon nga unë. Dhe, që të mos më rritet mendja për shkak të jashtëzakonshmërisë së zbulesave, m'u dha një gjëmb në mish, një engjëll i Satanit, për të më rënë me grushta, që të mos mbahem me të madh.(2 Korintasve 12/2-7)


Përvec Jezusit Bibla dëshmon se dhe njerëz të tjerë janë rrëmbyer dhe janë ngritur në qiell.

Kur dolën nga uji, Fryma e Zotit e rrëmbeu Filipin dhe eunuku nuk e pa më; por e vazhdoi rrugën e tij me plot gëzim.Por Filipi u gjet në Azot; dhe, duke vazhduar, ungjillëzoi të gjitha qytetet, derisa arriti në Cezare.(Veprat e apostujve 8/39-40)

" Enoku filloi ta ecte prane Perendise dhe ai me nuk u pa pasi Perendia e mori me vete." (Gjeneza 5/24)

Kjo perseritet edhe ne letra derguar Hebrejve 

"Meqe Enoku i zuri bese fjales se Perendise,. Ky e mori drejtëpërdrejtë në qiell dhe nuk vdiq. Askush nuk mund ta gjente sepse Perandia e kish terhequr nga bota. Ne shkrimin e shenjte per te thuhet qe, para se ta tregohet per kete ngjarje. i pelqente Perendisë." (Hebrejve 11/5)
Shembelltyra nga goja e Jezusit per mosvdekjen e tij.Jezusi thote qe nuk vdiq porse ne gjendej shume te keqe.Ne shembelltyre nuk perdoret fjala se ai vdiq perkundrazi ne kontekstin e fjales flitet per mos vdekje.

30 Atëherë Jezusi u përgjigj dhe tha: "Një burr zbriste nga Jeruzalemi për në Jeriko dhe ra në duart e kusarëve, të cilët, mbasi e zhveshën dhe e bënë gjithë plagë, u larguan dhe e lanë gati të vdekur.(Por jo te vdekur)30In reply Jesus said: "A man was going down from Jerusalem to Jericho, when he fell into the hands of robbers. They stripped him of his clothes, beat him and went away, leaving him half dead.

31 Rastësisht një prift po zbriste nëpër të njëjtën rrugë dhe, mbasi e pa atë burrë, vazhdoi tutje, në anën tjetër.

32 Po ashtu edhe një levit, kur arriti aty, erdhi dhe e pa dhe vazhdoi tutje, në anën tjetër.

33 Por një Samaritan, që po udhëtonte, i kaloi afër, e pa dhe kishte dhembshuri.

34 Dhe mbasi iu afrua, ia lidhi plagët duke ia larë me vaj dhe me verë; pastaj e vuri mbi kafshën e vet, e çoi në një han dhe u kujdesua për të.

35 Dhe të nesërmen, para se të niset, nxori dy denarë dhe ia dha hanxhiut duke i thënë: "Kujdesu për të dhe ç'të shpenzosh më shumë, do të të jap kur të kthehem".

36 Cili nga këta të tre, pra, të duket se qe i afërmi i atij që ra në duart e kusarëve?".

37 Dhe ai tha: "Ai që u tregua i mëshirshëm ndaj tij". Atëherë Jezusi i tha: "Shko dhe bëj kështu edhe ti".luka 10

Kusaret jane hebrejte dhe romaket.Dy njerzit qe kaluan jane te dy hajdutet qe ishin afer tij ne kryq.Burri qe e ndihmoi eshte Jozefi i cili e mori trupin dhe ia mbeshtolli em pelhure sic vjen tek luka 23/50-53.

----------


## jarigas

> *Kryqezimi dhe Ringjallja e Jezusit !?
> *
> 
> Ju keni dëgjuar nga gojët e kristianëve se profeti i madh i Zotit, Jezusi është kryqëzuar.


Jo nga gijet e kristianeve, Xhemis efendia, por nga Bibla, pikerisht nga Ungjilli!!




> Unë do doja të flisja për këtë cështje sipas Kuranit dhe Biblës sepse të krishterët do ti paragjykonin argumentet islamë prandaj i zgjodha të dy librat.Iu riktheva argumenteve biblikë prej të cilave duket qarte në mynyrë argumentuese se kryqëzimi i Isait (Jezusit) është mashtrimi më e madh që i ka ndodhur njerzimit mbas idhujtarisë dhe mohimit të Zotit.


E vetmja gje qe the eshte se "Allahu eshte mashtrues", pasi ai i paska mashtruar te pranishmit duke kryqezuar nje tjeter ne vend te Jezusit!!
Allahu a mund t ejete mashtrues??! 



> Të krishterët e kanë shumë të vëshirë ta mohojnë kryqëzimin e Jezusit, sepse atëherë ata do të duhej të pohonin realitetin e Kuranit dhe padyshim që do të duhej të ndërronin dhe fenë dhe kjo nuk do ishte e pakët për botën tyre religjoze,


E njejta gje mund te thuhet edhe per muslimanet: "Muslimanet e kane te veshtire te pranojne kryqezimin e Jezusit, sepse atehere do te duhet te pranonin realitetin e Bibles dhe te nderronin fene dhe kjo gje nuk do t eishte e paket per boten e tyre religjoze"...





> Le të jetë ky ajet Kuranor bazë e vërtëtimit tonë biblik.
> 
> E, ata (jehuditë) i kurdisën një dredhi (mbytjen e Isait), *All-llahu iu kundërvu dredhisë së tyre*, All-llahu është asgjësuesi më i fuqishëm kundër atyre që bëjnë dredhi. (Ali Imran 54)


Allahu, iGjithdijshmi, "iu kundervu dredhise se jehudive"??!!
E qysh iu kundervu, duke kryqezuar nej tjeter (te panjohur e te pafajshem ) ne vend te tij e duke mashtruar te pranishmit??!
Ka nevoje Allahu te jete mashtrues a magjistar??!




> "Dhe për shkak se ata thanë: Ne e mbytëm Mesinë, Isain, të birin e Merjemes, të dërguarin e Allahut. Ata nuk e mbytën atë, e as nuk e kryqëzuan, por atyre u qe paraqitur vetëm pamja e tij. Ata që s'pajtohen rreth kësaj, me siguri janë në dyshim lidhur me këtë. Ata nuk kanë dije të sigurt lidhur me të, por ata vetëm hamendësojnë. Dhe është më se e sigurt se* ata nuk e mbytën atë*! Jo, vërtet*,Allahu e ngriti atë tek Vetja e Tij në Qiell*. Allahu është i Gjithëfuqishëm, i Urtë." [En Nisa: 157-58]


Eshte per t'u habitur se si, nga tere ajetet e Kuranit, ke cituar pikerisht ate qe verteton ate qe thote Ungjilli, pra se Jezusi eshte te "Vetja e Tij ne Qiell", pra eshte tek Allahu!!!
Te jesh tek Allahu, nuk eshte si te jesh ne Parajse, pasi Parajsa nuk eshte "Vetja e Allahut"!!





> Gjatë rrjedhjeve të ngjarjeve dhe arrestimit të Jezusit dhe ecjes së tij më kryq tregohet se Simoni e mori kryqin e Jezusit.Ai ju përgjigj thirrjes së tij për zëvëndësim.
> 
> Dhe, pasi e zhveshën, i hodhën mbi trup një mantel të kuq. Dhe i thurën një kurorë me ferra, ia vunë mbi krye dhe i dhanë një kallam në dorën e djathtë; dhe, duke u gjunjëzuar përpara tij, e përqeshnin duke thënë: "Tungjatjeta, o mbret i Judenjve!". Pastaj e pështynë, ia morën kallamin dhe me të i binin në kokë. Dhe, mbasi e përqeshën, ia hoqën mantelin dhe e veshën me rrobat e tij; dhe e çuan për ta kryqëzuar. Dhe duke dalë, takuan një njeri nga Kirena, që quhej Simon, të cilin e detyruan ta mbartë kryqin e Jezusit. Dhe, kur arritën në vendin që quhej Golgota, domethënë "Vendi i kafkës", i dhanë të pijë uthull të përzier me vrer; por ai, mbasi e provoi, nuk deshi ta pinte. Mbasi e kryqëzuan, i ndanë me short rrobat e tij, që të përmbushej ç'ishte thënë nga profeti: "I ndanë ndërmjet tyre rrobat e mia dhe hodhën short mbi tunikën time" .Pastaj u ulën dhe e ruanin.Përmbi krye të tij, i vunë gjithashtu motivacionin e shkruar të dënimit të tij: "KY ESHTE JEZUSI, MBRETI I JUDENJVE".Atëhere u kryqëzuan bashkë me të dy cuba, njeri në të djathtën dhe tjetri në të majtën(Mateu 27/28-38)
> 
> Bibla nuk e tregon se cfarë ndodhi me Simonin, a e la ai kryqin apo u kryqëzua në vend të Jezusit? Bibla në katër ungjitë e saj nuk flet asnjë fjalë për lënien e kryqit nga Simoni dhe marrjen e tij nga Jezusi përsëri.(Marku 3-18) 
> 
> Pikërisht që Jezusi nuk ishte në kryq këtë e tregojnë shumë versete biblike.


Qe dhe lexuesit e tjere te kuptojne mire se si po kerkon t'i manipulosh dhe se sipas Bibles nuk ka asnje dyshim se ne kryq ishta Jezusi, ja ku i ke versetet qe kerkon zotrote:

*Gjoni : 19

25 Në këmbë, përbri kryqit të Jezusit, qëndronin nëna e tij, pastaj motra e nënës së tij, Maria e Klopait edhe Maria Magdalenë. 26 Jezusi, kur pa nënën e vet dhe, pranë saj, nxënësin që donte, i tha nënës:
Grua, ja, yt bir!
27 Pastaj i tha nxënësit:
Ja, nëna jote!
Prej asaj ore nxënësi e mori me vete.
28 Pastaj, Jezusi, i vetëdijshëm se u krye gjithçka, që të shkojë në vend fjala e Shkrimit të shenjtë, tha: Kam etje!
29 Aty ishte një enë plot me uthull. Në majë të kallamit të hisopit vunë një sfungjer plot me uthull e ia afruan te goja. 
30 Jezusi, posa e kërkoi uthullën, tha:
Gjithçka u krye!
Uli kokën e dha shpirt.*

A thua Xhemis, as nenea e vet nuk njohu birin e vet ne kryq??!!
E pra, aty eshte shkruar shume qarte:"përbri kryqit të Jezusit, qëndronte nëna e tij.."


Xhemis, turp mbi ty qe shtremberon te verteten!!

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Jo nga gijet e kristianeve, Xhemis efendia, por nga Bibla, pikerisht nga Ungjilli!!
> 
> E vetmja gje qe the eshte se "Allahu eshte mashtrues", pasi ai i paska mashtruar te pranishmit duke kryqezuar nje tjeter ne vend te Jezusit!!
> Allahu a mund t ejete mashtrues??! 
> E njejta gje mund te thuhet edhe per muslimanet: "Muslimanet e kane te veshtire te pranojne kryqezimin e Jezusit, sepse atehere do te duhet te pranonin realitetin e Bibles dhe te nderronin fene dhe kjo gje nuk do t eishte e paket per boten e tyre religjoze"...
> 
> 
> Allahu, iGjithdijshmi, "iu kundervu dredhise se jehudive"??!!
> E qysh iu kundervu, duke kryqezuar nej tjeter (te panjohur e te pafajshem ) ne vend te tij e duke mashtruar te pranishmit??!
> ...


Po meqe qenka ceshtja aq e qarte, pse u dash 300 vjet pas te tubohet koncili i nikese per ti ridusktutuar dhe themeluar "bazat" e krishterimit, pse u shizma qe shpiu ne ndarje te kishes ?

Sa qofshin diferencat e muslimaneve, 99% e tyre nuk kane dileme me dogmat fetare qe ne start te islamit !

Tung

----------


## Xhemis

> Gjoni : 19
> 
> 25 Në këmbë, përbri kryqit të Jezusit, qëndronin nëna e tij, pastaj motra e nënës së tij, Maria e Klopait edhe Maria Magdalenë. 26 Jezusi, kur pa nënën e vet dhe, pranë saj, nxënësin që donte, i tha nënës:
> *“Grua,* ja, yt bir!”
> 27 Pastaj i tha nxënësit:
> “Ja, nëna jote!”
> Prej asaj ore nxënësi e mori me vete.
> 28 Pastaj, Jezusi, i vetëdijshëm se u krye gjithçka, që të shkojë në vend fjala e Shkrimit të shenjtë, tha: “Kam etje!”
> 29 Aty ishte një enë plot me uthull. Në majë të kallamit të hisopit vunë një sfungjer plot me uthull e ia afruan te goja. 
> ...


Jezusi nuk mund ti thonte kurre nenes se vet "Grua".Prandaj verseti qe prure deshmon te kunderten e asaj qe  thua ti dhe deshmon ate qe thote shkrimi.

30.	Ai (Isai) tha: "Unë jam rob i All-llahut, mua më ka dhënë (ka caktuar të më japë) librin dhe më ka bërë Pejgamber.
31.	Më ka bërë dobiprurës kudo që të jem dhe më ka porositur me namaz (falje) e zeqatë për sa të jem gjallë!
32.	*Më ka bërë të mirësjellshëm ndaj nënës sime, e nuk më ka bërë kryelartë as të padëgjueshëm*Merjem

----------


## jarigas

> Po meqe qenka ceshtja aq e qarte, pse u dash 300 vjet pas te tubohet koncili i nikese per ti ridusktutuar dhe themeluar "bazat" e krishterimit, pse u shizma qe shpiu ne ndarje te kishes ?
> 
> Sa qofshin diferencat e muslimaneve, 99% e tyre nuk kane dileme me dogmat fetare qe ne start te islamit !
> 
> Tung


Asnjehere s'eshte vene ne diskutim kryqezimi i Jezu Krishtit, deri sa erdhi Muhamedi dhe filloi te predikonte mbi mashtrimet e Allahut!!

----------

